# Random Message Thread for when you're bored



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

*Random Message Thread for when your bored...part 2!*

What would you rather do?

Step into the ring with Mike Tyson or talk like him?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Step in the ring with him. At least then it would only be one ass-whooping. If I talked like him, I'd be getting beat down all the time.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Given today's theme of locked threads.... IBTL!

I'd step into the ring with him. Hopefully I could get in a quick low blow before I ran away.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Edit: nm

This is stupid.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I would fight him, I don't want his voice...

Random Message: Got a B+ on my math midterm HECK YEAH!!!
I'm hungry too...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I managed to get plastic polish in my eyes at roll-in for Import Motion today. Kinda burns.

Sleepy-time.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Wiring Harnes > Me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Gonna try to remove my messed up bumper today.
I'll just call it weight reduction


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This was the first weekend, in the history of when I started goin out on weekends, that I stayed home *BOTH FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHTS!* Thats horrible but it was nice to be able to chill and relax at home. So it wasnt a total loss I guess.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

*Random Message Thread for When you Bored*

Hello everybody its me Vikram back on the mic one again you know what i'm sayin? I'm going to drop another for all you dogs and cats. Word to your moms I came to drop bombs. Heh Heh Heh...sorry.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

WOOOOOT my favortie thread is back!!!
I thought my car was stolen today but it was just being blocked by a big truck and I couldn't see it when I was walking to the parking lot....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ LMFAO...PWNED by the big truck!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh gawd, not this again...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so anyway... i forgot...

oh wait... nope, still have no idea...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

"You're first, I'm last
You're thirst, I'm asked to justify.
Killing our last heaven beast.
Don't hunt the whale!"

- Random quote from the song I'm currently listening too on my massive playlist of songs in Winamp.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Dont Bring Back Old Threads! They died for a reason!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wait. what am i suppose to do in this thread? rhyme or some shit?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wait. what am i suppose to do in this thread? rhyme or some shit?


Do whatever you want!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*Poem*
Written By: Anonymous


"Why is this in my mind?
Post whores all around
I can't enjoy my ice cream
and it's gotten outta-line"

"I went to the polls to vote
to speak what's on my mind
Ruben closed the threads, and that just tipped my boat"

"I try to give a little, but some folks take a lot
I asked you for a inch, but you had to take my 8 mile"

"There's so much going on, werds just can't describe
werds you ask? I'll tell you, it's 85 pages tight."

"You can only say 3 at a time, and that just blows my mind
cause I really wanna say 4 sometimes, but I would be penalized."

"So what will I do right now you ask? Wait and wait some more
until 200 posts I make, and then I'll be all right."​


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So i'm at work and bored to death, I can't get access to ebay, which is the worst thing. I have a summer job with the Government so basically i'm getting paid to play solitare and minesweeper, have any of you realized how great of a game minesweeper is?

but then at the end of the day i close my eyes and see the little numbers and boxes.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Im gonna be in a student film. its gonna be gangsta


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> Im gonna be in a student film. its gonna be gangsta



Just like the one from The Ring? Cool as strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

just got to work, still half asleep. woke up late, didnt have time to take a shower. damn lakers & dodgers lost last night, already hearing it from co-workers about it. im starving, but catering truck coming in less than 20 mins. 

but......today is payday , and its my day off tomorrow.... im gonna go take a nap on the can...... :asleep:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just felt like posting a "quick reply".


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dirty we have another girl up in this. WooHoo NF moving on up in the world.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Dirty we have another girl up in this. WooHoo NF moving on up in the world.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

As long as we're doing quotes

You're lying to yourself again
Suicidal imbecile
Think about it, put it on the faultline
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
Over this. Why do you wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess. I don't want to watch you.

Disconnect and self destruct one bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die
-*A Perfect Circle*


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

This One Too

The fever, the focus.
The reasons that I had to believe
you weren't too hard to sell.
Die young and save yourself.
The tickle, the taste of...
It used to be the reason I breathed
but now it's choking me up.
Die young and save yourself.
-*Brand New*


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

So does anyone want to take a test for me in 45 minutes??? god i hate finals so much


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


Its a good thing that we have another girl here. Relax


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good song. thats one of my favorite cd's of all time. i like " jaws theme swimming" the best, not to mention the last song. cant remember its name. highly recomend the album to anyone who like the whole punk/ emo style music. 
seems like people are posting up poetry and stuff, so here is some of mine

_The Sea _ by me ( Alex Smith)
This night fell upon us and then the sea
and we sank in love as queen and king.
Take us down beneath the waves
and crown our hearts in roses of days.
And pray they’ll never wilt
living one after another in this kingdom built. 
Swimming bellow the storm
all other troubles dying and worn.
All that matters in this kingdom sea
Are you and I, swimming, for eternity


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Work is cool until it gets boring. Anyone else get bored at work? Or am I alone on this one?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, try sacking bags for hours. thats endless fun.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sacking bags?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> sacking bags?


 yeah, at kroger ( grocery store) i was a sacker for 7 months. made 5.25 an hour, and got shitty hours. had to push the shopping carts in and stuff like that as well. oh well, everybody has a shitty job their first time around


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn im bored so i figure here is a good place to post :thumbup: ...anyone here play paintball??? If so what kind of marker do you have???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh my friend did that for a while...2 years later he started goin to work in a suite and started makin $19 an hour at Ralphs. Like a dumbkid he quit.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, i wish i was making 19/hour. i would be the richest kid i knew. plus the spec-v would be done in no time


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Im bored so Im posting here this sucks you all are gay. Well amybe not but oh well.

one more worthless post for OT.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I bought a Desert Eagle .50AE gas powered blow back bb gun. Comes with the gas, 100 .2g bb's, 1 magazine, and 1 external supply adaptor that will let me hook it up to a compressor. Thats so pimp.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Just bought the new hitman gam its pretty gangsta


and jet li turns 41 this month


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone get MVP Baseball 2K4? Heard some good things, but i'll probably rent first. Oh, I got my license back yesterday after a 3 month suspension for an underage drinking citation at PSU, booo. :thumbdwn: College is over and i'm home until September, I hope I can survive another summer with my crazy family, we'll see. Verizon DSL finally decided to re-activate my account after calling them 3 times this week. I don't think they could quit grasp the idea that I had been a previous subscriber. Some of you may have noticed my disappearance, probably not though.  Took the car to a friend's shop and threw her up on the lift. Put the OBX Camber Bolts on (too bad it was after the fact that the camber wear ruined the two front tires) which lowered her nice n close to the ground, 2 spankin' new Toyo Proxies and of course the rims. Going down the seashore tomorrow for a huge car show.  But yeah, that's about all for now. Time to turn the rant button to off position.

ps- thanks for this thread bumpin, saved me from having to post a few things in the OT. oh yeah, your avatar is qu33r :loser:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

So I walked upon high
And I stepped to the edge
To see my world below
And I laughed at myself
While the tears rolled down
Cause it's the world I know
Oh it's the world I know


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> So I walked upon high
> And I stepped to the edge
> To see my world below
> And I laughed at myself
> ...


\


remembered seeing this and i had to do it


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> ps- thanks for this thread bumpin, saved me from having to post a few things in the OT. oh yeah, your avatar is qu33r :loser:


What kinda shit is that? Your user name is qu33r...FATTY! :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, take it easy! I've had this as a screen name since AOL 3.0 came out 



ps- i'm skinny :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ LoL no worries. AOL 3.0? Damn you that old?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If you consider 20 old, then yeah.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok well is there anything more boring or random than being up at 4:45 a.m. and not having anything to do. I think not, and now my team of dancing bananas...

:banana:














:banana:














:banana:














:banana:














:banana:














:banana:














:banana:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and a small tribute to Bumpin240's avatar...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

At least it's friday. WooooHoooooo!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> If you consider 20 old, then yeah.


Damn i'm 21 LoL


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Its a good thing that we have another girl here. Relax


Ahh gotcha...thought it was sarcasm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ No worries at all yo! Glad your here. :cheers: :kiss:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

whoo hoo Sr. Prom tonight, you know what that means.... :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Go ahead son and make daddy proud.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why is it always so boring on fridays? This sucks.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ Go ahead son and make daddy proud.


 oh i will. just you wait. post pics up later maybe


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Das what i'm talkin bout! Good man!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Honestly, when was the last time you jumped on a bed??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

can't sleep...gotta work early tomorrow on a saturday. wtf kind of bs is that!? 
work has really sucked lately. i think i'm pulling over 60 hours this week.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want a job where i get to sit down and play on forums! ...but with alot less hours ahha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just wish I could get paid for the hours I do work it's kinda sad I get home from the war and the first thing I do is find out about food stamps lol


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i want a job where i get to sit down and play on forums! ...but with alot less hours ahha


 Haha you should try what I do...I build web pages....work at home, $75,000 a year, and i can fuck around on the forums all day.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ Das what i'm talkin bout! Good man!


 just got back in from the beach house... talk about a looong ass weekend. i think i've had maybe 7-8 hours of sleep. im running on pure caffiene/adrendaline here. i have a few pics, but i dont have them hosted yet. maybe later


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Just make sure you get them posted yo. Did you make daddy proud and bury your beak?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

i fucked yo moms


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ Just make sure you get them posted yo. Did you make daddy proud and bury your beak?


 you could say that


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Thats mah boy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damnit Bumpin, your avatar is mesmerizing...I always stare at the thing for atleast 5 secs every tim I look at it, lol.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Phat!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

phat = pretty hot and tempting :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

<~~~~phat!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I almost dislike the word "phat" as much as I do Hon-Duhs.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm too busy now to keep up with NF


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Cheer up OPIUM, NF isn't going anywhere. And don't worry, we promise not to treat you like a n00b when you're done being busy.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha with 4500+ posts I don't think I'll ever be a n00b on this site. Its quite the buffer 

At least what I'm busy with is Nissan related. 240sx right hand drive conversions, sr20det swaps.. etc..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha with 4500+ posts I don't think I'll ever be a n00b on this site. Its quite the buffer
> 
> At least what I'm busy with is Nissan related. 240sx right hand drive conversions, sr20det swaps.. etc..



I think you're still a n00b for taking my post seriously.


_ps- post #600_


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> I think you're still a n00b for taking my post seriously.
> 
> 
> _ps- post #600_


im no noob, i have more than your pathetic 600, but i got banned cuz the mods dont like me, hondahater is RIP.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> im no noob, i have more than your pathetic 600, but i got banned cuz the mods dont like me, hondahater is RIP.




my comments were made towards OPIUM, not you. and they were in a joking manner anyway, get your sh!t straight!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

winnie the pooh doesnt know what to do, and from here no one knows where he goes


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I only take things seriously because i drink too much anymore


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ you drink too much anymore?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I ordered stuff and they have not come yet. I'm beginning to grow very impatient.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My LIUSPEED Pro Tuning decals came today. Just cleaned the windows and slapped 'em on. Lookin' good Liu, thanks!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Roses really smell like poooopooo ooh oohh


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Roses really smell like poooopooo ooh oohh


I love that song....with my sub it's awesome


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i was thinking of bumping this thread.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Good thinking, you should do it..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no balls I dare you lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Theres 2 things you should remember in life

1) Never tell everyone everything


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Theres 2 things you should remember in life
> 
> 1) Never tell everyone everything


Shut up you ugly bitch!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If Bumpin and Mini's avatars were to race, the red dot would probably win.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Fuck that red dot yo! Its all about the fat basketball man.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope you and that basketball end up putting it in eachothers ass!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

get a damn room, you two!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco I have a question for you.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This sucks I gotta go to work again today.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

just a friendly bump for a fellow nissan driver


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

When I was buyin my expedition I would look to see what prices of 240's were goin for, and I would find some with a good lookin exterior/interior but with a blown head gasket for $100. Now when I want to buy another one, I'm finding shitty ass ones for like $1500. WTF!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why am i so fucking bored and annoyed today? I just feel like yelling and cussing out everyone that calls.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I acquired a new skill today: I learned how to put my right foot up on the dash of my B14 while using my left foot for the pedals! I also went with my boss to get his new 1G DSM AWD trubo project car -that I found for him- today.Oh, and I also ordered my new Hooker Super Competition headers for the AMC pizza-drag car. Now it sucks tho since it is 3am and I am bored and can't fall asleep. I guess I'll get up early tomorrow to go treasure hunting in the country for old AMC parts in ancient junkyards without crushers. I wish I could come up with a spontaneous piece of bad poetry right now. I so love to write.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

DSM's own j00!!!....













When they're running, that is.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, i need to do something, im just sitting in class surfin nf and making fun of the people who cant spell :banana: :banhump: :banana: :banhump: :banana: :banhump:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yesterday, I found a part I had searched litterally 10 years for, but every bolt on the old rust bucket it was in was impossible to turn and I couldn't get it! I borrowed a oxy-acetalyne cutting torch from a friend and, dammit, I'm gonna get that thing tomorrow morning no matter what it takes! If I can get it, it with my new headers and intake should put me into the 12's N/A.If not, I also have a 5 speed conversion in the works that should make up for my lack of enough convertor stall.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't believe what a great game the Lakers and Spurs played. Too bad my Spurs lost.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm eating cereal and milk in a cup instead of a bowl jsut becuase I can walk around with it. Annnnnd one more week of learning new material then finals start then after that I'm done with school!!!!!.....But all be back there on the first on June for summer classes though...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

everyone that was watching the game w/me went dead silent after duncan made that great *cough** lucky-ass * *cough* shot. 0.4 seconds left.....shaq or kobe....inbounds to fisher (???!!!)....drains it!!!! we screamed at the top of lungs....you could the neighbors screaming....lakers up 3-2.

SPURS ARE DONE


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd have to say BOTH shot were lucky...and sad to say, I think you're right about the Spurs. FOCK!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

and i'd have to say SHUT UP......damn spurs fan.....j/k. i luved it when the showed the reaction shot of Bowen and Horry....priceless. u know its all parkers fault. celebrating prematurely after making that tough shot against payton. pounding the court...basketball gods didnt like that....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you know the lakers deserved to lose that game...totally BLOWING a 16 point lead. wtf is that? 

edit: i always wanted to know...where did fisher go to acting school? he's good!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dont matter....all that matters is when the clock hits 0 at the end of the 4th qtr...its all for drama baby......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wu, do you listen to sports talk radio? I'm listening to the Tony Bruno show...why do they hate the Lakers so much? I've heard of so many Cali people hating on the Lakers...why is this?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> Wu, do you listen to sports talk radio? I'm listening to the Tony Bruno show...why do they hate the Lakers so much? I've heard of so many Cali people hating on the Lakers...why is this?


damn the tony bruno show.....it comes on at 5am or 6am here....im still asleep.... :asleep: but when the lakers lost the first two...everyone was bashing the lakers...the fans, the talk show hosts....it was disgusting. thats the way it is out here in LA-LA land. its all the bandwagon jumpers. they are quick to hop in and hop out. i think they just get these digruntled laker fans on the air so the hosts can argue with them. u know who i get pissed off at is Lee "hacksaw" hamilton. he talks so much madness, im gonna get off work early one day just to call his ass up....lol. 

sweet the jim rome show is on now.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

haha so now everyone is gonna jump on the "we've loved the lakers all along" bandwagon. we don't get hamilton over here...but yeah, rome keeps it real.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> haha so now everyone is gonna jump on the "we've loved the lakers all along" bandwagon. we don't get hamilton over here...but yeah, rome keeps it real.


if you really want to listen to hamiltons rants...you can listen via streaming radio....its kind grainy, but still good

http://www.foxsports1150.com/streaming.html


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

cool..so i guess you loved cora's homer the other night? that was a crazy at bat!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I WAS THERE!!!!! that was the greatest at bat eva! i lost my voice cheering once he hit that shot to right field...18 pitches, 14 straight foul tips....damn...

and, im going to tonights game! i hope ken griffey isnt hurt, and its shawn green t-shirt nite!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you damn dodgers fanatic! lol


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you aint lying.....i try to see at least one game while they are in town. im gonna score tix when they play Houston, gotta see Clemens get lit up by the blue crew....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That should be a real good game. As of now he's undefeated and he smoked 11 guys the other night. Not too bad for 40+ year old.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

not bad indeed.....i give props to Clemens and Randy Johnson...two of the best ever.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm a baseball fan and all (*Go Phils!*) but lets talk hockey. There's nothing like playoff hockey. So who do you guys like to win it all? I definitely could see the flyers making it to the final game but I won't make any predicitons after that b/c Philadelphia teams have seem to be stuck with some sort of hex that doesn't allow us to win a final game/series.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude this is crazy. I totally forgot that it was friday. I for some odd reason thought it was wednesday. But anyways, i'm getting my remote start installed tomorrow for my expedition. I'm also still debating if I should get a smaller car to commute with or not. Dunno yet.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Get bike, good gas milage


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Driving to upland ca today to get my new alarm and remote start installed today. On a sadder note gas went up another $.04 yesterday. God bless america!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and god damn the gas prices


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Whats the gas price for you guys on the West coast? East we're seeing about 2.06 for cheapo gas


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm seeing 2.23 for cheapo gas. Boooooo!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I say we get a NF hit squad together and assasinate the OPEC oil ministers at their next meeting! Because, any time you get to use automatic weapons on evil men is a good time!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

count me in


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

another sleepless night...i hate stress. i wonder if i should start trying sleeping pills. anyone have any experience?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, sleeping pills are a key factor in my sleeping pattern at school. Anything like Tylenol PM or NyQuil, or even straight "sleeping aids." But yeah, I just don't feel right the next day. The drowsiness seems to carry over into the next day, so if I can, I try to stay away from them. Natural herbs work the best though. 






..and if none of that works, try this:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey him, im in on the whole assassination thing..yeah buddy, a couple shotguns and some big orange vests...just like the good ole' days..







not really, but ill kill em if need be


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need sleep

Oh wait wrong bored message bored oh wel neither one of em make sense!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Because, any time you get to use automatic weapons on evil men is a good time!


It rocks!!!!!!!!! trust me when I say this. it isn't very pretty and you feel really strange afterwards all jittery and stuff from adrinaline wearing off but honestly after you realize what you have done and that they will never do another thing you get like woah dude

I know you scene you want to take out opec but mine was taking out enemy fighters in Iraq


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> It rocks!!!!!!!!! trust me when I say this. it isn't very pretty and you feel really strange afterwards all jittery and stuff from adrinaline wearing off but honestly after you realize what you have done and that they will never do another thing you get like woah dude
> 
> I know you scene you want to take out opec but mine was taking out enemy fighters in Iraq


 i killed a man once....


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's trade oil for getting the hell out of Iraq....say we'll leave you guys alone if you give us all your oil

hell if that doesn't work DRILL ALASKA!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

One thing I hate is all the oil rigs everywhere in the states I know we need the stuff but it sucks sitting on the shores in St. Pete Beach FL and seeing in the distance an oil rig out in the gulf

Dude just seen that this was my 500th post and now I'm a nissan addict.....go figure I knew I would be addicted to something sooner or later


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah I guess....but there's not many people in alaska...

OK...this isn't very off topic but I can't find everything I want anywhere on this damn forum....

What is all the numbers and such for my car?

2004 SE-R Spec V
Chasis: B15 or B16?
- I know the tires are 4 lugs but what's the whole number thing like 17x[place # here] and stuff so If i want to get new rims
- The engine code is QR25DE, I know that...

I know there's more i'm forgeting...I'd like to just see them all in one place so I can get it down....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm fresh meat j/k 

as far as the answers to your questions tires go for 13" steelies your motor has about 250 micepower and the rest of your questions can be answered in one simple phrase and that phrase is as soon as I get this bs I wrote posted I am sure someone will really tell you the truth these guys have alot of knowledge and if you can't find something and you did indeed search alot go ahead and ask. Some people will just say search and be asses about it but most will answer you....and by the way welcome to nissan forums 

now don't I sound like the perfect host??? now eat me! hehe


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Umm...yeah...Sorry i'm not a car geek like the you. See, I have a social life IE going out with friends or my boyfriend. I don't have all the time to sit in front of a computer typing on a car forum...Just wanted some info so I can KNOW my car can kick your ass

ease up and find yourself a girlfriend :loser:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl, Yes this is the ever-eclectic random message thread, but this should have been posted in the Sentra section. Anyhow, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, and try to answer your questions as far as I can remember. The chassis code is B15, and it shares much in common with the B13 and B14 chassis (especially the B14). Your wheels should have a 114x4 in Bolt circle and be 7 inches wide.Your engine puts out 175hp, IIRC. As for finding EVERYTHING you want, it just takes a search and a post in the proper section.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Umm...yeah...Sorry i'm not a car geek like the you. See, I have a social life IE going out with friends or my boyfriend. I don't have all the time to sit in front of a computer typing on a car forum...Just wanted some info so I can KNOW my car can kick your ass
> 
> ease up and find yourself a girlfriend :loser:


Yellowsentragirl, for the records, my man apache is a happily married man w/ 3 kids (his youngest being 2 days old). I dont think he's going to be looking for a girlfriend or a social life anytime soon. Lighten up, he was just messin' around. Sometimes he forgets to take his special medicine and acts up, but he's a good guy! So like I said, don't take things so seriously or you'll never make it here..


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> happily married man w/ 3 kids (his youngest being 2 days old).


Sorry for the world....there's more of him?!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Dude theres no need to be mean like that. (I sound like mr. rodgers.) Anyways I dont give a fuck. I just wanted to post again.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ Dude theres no need to be mean like that. (I sound like mr. rodgers.) Anyways I dont give a fuck. I just wanted to post again.


thank you, as do i


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Touch gloves and come out swinging......GET IT ON!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Touch gloves and come out swinging......GET IT ON!


I'm game...let's rock!


hahaha...this is so gay


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ i'd love to but I got a kidney stone and i'm in pain. but i still came to work cuz i need the money. sucks to be me right now.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ i'd love to but I got a kidney stone and i'm in pain. but i still came to work cuz i need the money. sucks to be me right now.


Yeah it does, but at least you're being entertained


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

kidney stones in guys...that's gotta hurt


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I'm game...let's rock!
> 
> 
> hahaha...this is so gay



Here we go

Joe Mana so dumb, somebody said it was chilly outside and she ran and got a bowl!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Here we go
> 
> Joe Mana so dumb, somebody said it was chilly outside and she ran and got a bowl!


HOly crap that's funny...wish i knew a good one....All i got are the common boring ones...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> HOly crap that's funny...wish i knew a good one....All i got are the common boring ones...



ok got one


Yo mama so stupid she got locked in a grocery store and starved!

not really making fun of anyone's mothers here....just in that format....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ok got one
> 
> 
> Yo mama so stupid she got locked in a grocery store and starved!
> ...


Joe Mana so dumb she thought a quarter back was a refund!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Joe Mana so dumb she thought a quarter back was a refund!



Yo mama so stupid that she tried to put M&M's in alphabetical order!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Yo mama so stupid that she tried to put M&M's in alphabetical order!



Watch this I'm gonna read your mind.....your next joke was gonna be

"Yo momma so stupid she could trip over a cordless phone!"


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> This was the first weekend, in the history of when I started goin out on weekends, that I stayed home *BOTH FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHTS!* Thats horrible but it was nice to be able to chill and relax at home. So it wasnt a total loss I guess.


Rough


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Watch this I'm gonna read your mind.....your next joke was gonna be
> 
> "Yo momma so stupid she could trip over a cordless phone!"


damn you found my website....

I TOLD you i didn't know any good ones....though i laughed my ass off at that one


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo mama so stupid she took the pepsi challenge and chose jif


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

yo mama so stupid she bought an inflatable dart board


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo mama so stupid she asked me "what does yield mean" and i said "go slow" so she said "whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaatttttt ddddddooooooooeeeeeeeesssss yyyyyyiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeelllllllddddddddd mmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeaaaaannnnnnnn?"


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Yo mama so stupid she asked me "what does yield mean" and i said "go slow" so she said "whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaatttttt ddddddooooooooeeeeeeeesssss yyyyyyiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeelllllllddddddddd mmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeaaaaannnnnnnn?"


HAHAHAHA

why are these so amusing...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yo momma's so stupid, she thinks Sherlock Holmes was a housing project


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo mama so po, she couldnt afford the other o and r!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

poop


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Time for the dirty jokes

Yo' momma's so stupid, she gave your uncle a blowjob cause he said it would help with his unemployment!

What's the difference between a priest and a pimple?
- A pimple waits until puberty to come all over a boys face.

So this young couple have been dating for a long time.. and they go out to dinner and a movie.. and the man goes to drop off his girlfriend. he gets to the door and see's his chance.. so he leans in and says"hey honey how bout a blow job" she says "are you crazy my parents might see and my dad would fucking kill you".. the boy keeps trying to persuade her "i'll return the favor.. i love you.." finally the porch light comes on and its her lil sister.. she says" Dad says go ahead and blow him, or he said i could, or mom said she'd come down and show us how its done, but tell him to get his fucking hand off the intercom""


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What do a priest and a christmas tree have in common?
- Both their balls are for decoration

What do blondes and the bermuda triangle have in common?
- They both swollow a lot of seamen


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

"lemme put my brother on the phone"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so someone was talking about me while I was at the hospital picking my wife and new daughter up. Isn't that just wrong? Oh well some people have a sense of humor and some people act like yellowhondagirl it's all good though oh by the way........you are lucky to be so attractive unlike me I was born with a problem im a liar


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Damn hated on by a noob


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
That guy is GREAT!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

there's too much hating going on in OT


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who was hating on Apache?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....3 months........let it go lol.....


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

car themed dirty jokes:

*A Fast Ride*

A young couple was out carousing one evening. While driving down the highway, the guy says to the girl, "If I go 100 miles and hour, will you take off all your clothes?" 
She agrees and he begins to speed up. 

When the speedometer hits 100 she starts to strip. When she gets all her clothes off, he is so busy staring at her that he drives off the road and flips the car over. 

The girl is thrown clear without a scratch but her clothes and her boyfriend are trapped in the car. "Go get help," he pleads. 

She replies, "I can't, I'm naked." 

He points to his shoe that was thrown clear and says, "Cover your crotch with that and go get help from that gas station down the road." 

She takes the shoe, covers herself between the legs, and runs to the gas station down the road. When she arrives, she is frantic and yells to the attendant, "Help!Help! My boyfriend's stuck!" 

The attendant looks down at the shoe covering her crotch and replies with some astonishment, "I think it's too late--he's too far in!"


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Whistle While You Twerk!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Jimmy came up to his father one day and asked for a car. His father said, "Jimmy once your dick reaches your asshole, you can have a car." Two years later, Jimmy told his dad that his dick was able to reach his asshole. 

His father turned to him and said, "Well then, Jimmy, go fuck yourself."


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im bored


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> im bored


Nice 2 meet u


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck yeah started drinkin at 630 today. Came home and my parents had a fresh pack of coors light waitin for me. 20 pack for $12.99 so they got 2. God I love my parents.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I guess I made my post count high enough for one day good night lol this is the bored thread right???? by the way you know you got good parents when they share their weed with you


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why oh why do I have to obsessed with running 11's in a car from a company that no longer exists? I'm trying to put my new $400 headers on it today (and a $220 mini starter) and I have been having a ton of problems! The trans crossmember and mount won't cooperate with me and just bolt together so that I can make some noise and piss off my neighbors! Now I need to notch the crossmember and box it with a piece of steel! Grrrrrrr! In addition, I missed out on the 9 in Ford rear I needed to complete the drivetrain, and I still need a rare bellhousing and shift linkage in addition to a new flywheel and clutch for the 5 speed conversion.Plus, I have so many ideas for the car and am poor so I must continue to live in a financially imposed state of frustration. I need to weld! I need to fabricate! I need to go junkyarding! I need a rollcage!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

yup

I have to play like 4 pieces of music between the Piano and the guitar for a former co-workers wedding and then he emails me saying the rehearsal dinner is TONIGHT not tomorrow like i thought....

I am so fucked....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oops crunch time get to work


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> oops crunch time get to work



word


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yeah and apache, no hard feelings about earlier in this thread, I was in a bad mood and you were the first to reply to my post so I lashed out on you

congrats on the new kid


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

my gripes:
work is slow, dodgers lost last night (6 IN A ROW!!!), and im tired, car is filthy

on the upside:
PAYDAY!, day off tomorrow, might get my crystal clears headlights delivered today, my new pioneer deck kicks nalgas, laker game tomorrow nite


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
I have the same gripes as you lol
except I'm happy that the sac queens lost!!! wooo hooo :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nah it's ok it's all for fun here in O.T. so I don't take anything here personal unless it is about my kids ..... thanks


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a freaking cold and it's summer time. Being sick sucks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

A couple of shots of tequila and some rest will take that cold away.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Where are the damn cicadas we're supposed to be seeing here on the east coast....i've seen like three ...

you know a guy on ebay is selling them a dollar a piece and people are buying...he's making money off of bugs!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I haven't even seen one but you friend in Towson has to sweep them off his porch in the morning.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> I haven't even seen one but you friend in Towson has to sweep them off his porch in the morning.


my friend? who lives near Towson? I used to live there...Now it's Columbia


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> my friend? who lives near Towson? I used to live there...Now it's Columbia


Edit: MY friend who lives near Towson....sorry


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What's a cicadas?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> What's a cicadas?












Check 'em out


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

greg those arent cicadas, they're giant pubic lice!!!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I was going to say...I used to live near Towson...but how'd you know i had a friend that lives there....haha

Yeah we were supposed to have like 100,000 per acre said the UMD but there's none here...I want to see the swarms of them!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

From what I hear you really don't


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

YAY towson!!!! I didnt kno their were other towsonites around here. Hell, I will go a step further. YAY HALLL!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

chillin in 1st period listening to hells bells blasting..yay my teacher pwns


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Applying for a job at sea world today. Hahahaha. And oh yeah IT"S FRIDAY!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my stomach hurts I think I drank to much last night and the chili dogs didn't help someone come cook me dinner while my wife is asleep


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

this weekend is dedicated to sleep.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> this weekend is dedicated to sleep.


I have to play all the music for a former co-workers wedding...which is tomorrow...it sucks...at least the reception should be cool...Have to go to the rehearsal dinner tonight...whoo...and they aren't even rehearsing...I don't know shit about weddings...but aren't you supposed to rehearse at a rehearsal dinner?

hmmm....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Nope you get loaded on somebody elses bill :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

"He who laughs last...didnt get the joke"


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uhh.. ha ha ha ha .. ? xp


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ you dingleberry


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i eat those.. those are helsh good!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck Yeah I Just Pissed Out My Kidney Stone...it Fucken Hurt, But Thank God Its Out!!! No More Pain!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh damn
i know that hurt


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Noodles for lunch. Why? cause I'm poor hahahahahah


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> oh damn
> i know that hurt


fuck yeah it hurt!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Okay I'll talk to you guys on Monday. Wrenchin on a Jeep this weekend! Funny how my Jeep friends go back and forth. They tell me they're gonna run my car over and I tell them they gotta catch me first. :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My stomach hurts.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

eat a pickle


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

working till midnight : pissssssssssssssssssed!!! :


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have 20 more minutes to go then I'm out of here :fluffy: :cheers: time to go get drunk


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> working till midnight : pissssssssssssssssssed!!! :


Sucks to be you!



nismoprincess said:


> I have 20 more minutes to go then I'm out of here :fluffy: :cheers: time to go get drunk


Want to be *with* you!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Me 2 ^


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u damn rocket scientist


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit where is everyone??????? and now time for a random pic







me and Charlie Daneils in South Korea


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Hahaha...cool pic


so tonight i get to get loaded on someone else's bill...Gotta play for his wedding but the reception should be fun....I think my bf trys to get me tipsy so he can drive my car...haha...j/k he get's me tipsy to take advantage of me...so it should be a fun night

I love you Eric


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so when you get tipsy it's really his pot pie and not yours


sory that was gay ohwell 

damn gnomes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Fuck Yeah I Just Pissed Out My Kidney Stone...it Fucken Hurt, But Thank God Its Out!!! No More Pain!!!


 you still got it? show us


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No I dont have it. I pissed it out at work so I had nothin to get it with. If I pissed it out at work I would have saved it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

was it sharp?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

actually because it was only 1mm all it felt like when it came out was, well i went to take a piss but it wasnt comin out, then a little pressure built then it just shot right out. so thank god there wasnt any pain when it came out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1467&item=4169189759&rd=1 

weird people from my state do weird stuff like this.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

your signature is just so sad now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I seriously need a girlfriend.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I seriously need a girlfriend.


Here ya go... :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Thats too funny.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my wee wee turned blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I seriously need a girlfriend.



considering how ugly u are....u should be happy to even have any friends of the female persuasion


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> considering how ugly u are....u should be happy to even have any friends of the female persuasion


i think my blue wee wee looks better than bumpin


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> considering how ugly u are....u should be happy to even have any friends of the female persuasion


dont forget every girl you've gotten with only went to u cuz I dropped them


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i think my blue wee wee looks better than bumpin


you dont have a wee wee


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> dont forget every girl you've gotten with only went to u cuz I dropped them



well of course, after u dropped them, they came back to their senses.....which explains why they come to me :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flyers lost..
I'm pissed off..
Good f'n night..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Lightning won, so the day is gonna be great. (what a way to celebrate my 200th post)


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So what kind of pets does everyone have?

I have 4 cats, used to have an iguana and 4 gerbils and of course fish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Lightning won, so the day is gonna be great. (what a way to celebrate my 200th post)


 holy shit! rock on, first the bucs then the lightning??????? 2006 I'm putting on my cash on the devil rays to win the world series


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, TB seems to be the team that always takes us down. First the Eagles now the Flyers...damn!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I really want an orion xtr pro 2400 mono block amp. Anybody wanna donate one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I seriously need a girlfriend.


 same here.. i tink imma hit up some freshmen so i got somethign to hit over the summer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm thinking of coveting my neighbor's wife this summer :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

glad I'm not your neighbor


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i have a sunburn. more or less lobster like right now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm thinking of coveting my neighbor's wife this summer :cheers:


 lol

:cheers:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

vent-we lost our baseball game 22-11....fffflaaaackkkk!!!!! 

on a good note, i finally washed my car.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

did anyone on the other team NOT get a hit?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> did anyone on the other team NOT get a hit?


lol. geez, i dunno, i kinda blocked the whole game from my memory. all i know is that they other team has only one loss on the whole season.......about 13 games in the season.

we made a bunch of errors......its all good though. its all about the love of the game, right.......RIGHT???!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> its all about the love of the game, right.......RIGHT???!!!!!


thats wut losers say!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ right...its not about if you win or lose...its how much you won by


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sore losers can't be winners and sore winners still beat the shit out of the other loser peice of crap loser team


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> sore losers can't be winners and sore winners still beat the shit out of the other loser peice of crap loser team


that's why i quit football


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bored......can you tell? :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm going to get my haircut mother f--ckers b/c I have a date tonight with a twin! Shrek II anybody?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shrek is for noobs like loki


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> shrek is for noobs like loki


Know your place and your role........NOW JUST.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u got PW3ND by the red x!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> u got PW3ND by the red x!!!


LOL........it was you , didnt want to face the truth and you blocked your mind saying that......the image has always been up there


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

intresting.. it just showed up. i love domokun..it's so cute


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> intresting.. it just showed up. i love domokun..it's so cute


yep.......he OWNS you... :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i wanna go on lunch but i'm waiting for my sister to get back so i can go.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want a gf


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> i wanna go on lunch but i'm waiting for my sister to get back so i can go.



Lunch at 2:15? My ass is about to eat din-din over here on the East Coast.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah why?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> yeah why?


I dunno, I always thought lunch was at 12/1. Sorry.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lol not where i work. some days you'd be lucky if you even got a lunch


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

my car is still down


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think this girl likes me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm ive posted over 60 post today......


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck i just remember that i got class tonight...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im glad i have one


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I dont get it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ I dont get it



this is OT nothing has to really make sense


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I still dont get it...LoL :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ I still dont get it...LoL :cheers:


thats why its called...........Off Topic! LOL :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Loki said:


> thats why its called...........Off Topic! LOL :fluffy:


^ I think i'm starting to get it.............................................................................................okay i lied, I still dont get it!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ I think i'm starting to get it.............................................................................................okay i lied, I still dont get it!



just type.................Vspec is GAY :fluffy:go with the flow!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

well, i just graduated. took my last test today and now i'm out. college and hot ass chicks here i come


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flying V said:


> well, i just graduated. took my last test today and now i'm out. college and hot ass chicks here i come


Congrats! Now the real work starts for you homie!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

for real man. I started taking college classes last semester at a local CC to get some of my credits out of the way, but now im going to either CU in boulder for engineering or Texas A&M. both good schools. what do you guys think? A&M or CU?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Being from houston myself, I would go to Texas A&M, I think its got better education and it just sounds better.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah thats where I am leaning towards. damn good engineering school too


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I really dont want to work anymore unless its something I enjoy doing. I need to be outdoors doing car stereo installs or something cuz sitting behind a desk pushing buttons aint workin for me.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
I Second That! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

shit i need to go and chill at Puerto Vallarta..... :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I went there for my senior trip and that shit was off the hook. In 7 days I spent $800 in alcohol. But that shit was still fun as fuck! Go chill there man you wont regret it.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I really dont want to work anymore unless its something I enjoy doing. I need to be outdoors doing car stereo installs or something cuz sitting behind a desk pushing buttons aint workin for me.


working for the gov't is the way to go....I don't mind getting paid to play solitare and browse on car forums...

as long as there's internet...there's life


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

What the hell did we do before the internet??


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Actually work!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

oh yeah....hahahaha that sucked


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah it did. Come to think of it, working period sucks.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Yeah it did. Come to think of it, working period sucks.


very true...though office jobs are better than kitchen jobs [ restaurant work]


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ I went there for my senior trip and that shit was off the hook. In 7 days I spent $800 in alcohol. But that shit was still fun as fuck! Go chill there man you wont regret it.


I use to live there bro!!!!! so i know every single thing out there!!!!!! worked as a travel agent in PV......and got access to any hotel and night club FREE!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Someone shoot me so I can go home early. Please, anyone...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats funny i just saw the DVD and mcdonalds thread on here and now it's on the news....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What should I have for lunch today?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> What should I have for lunch today?


Lunch??

oh yeah you're in Cali...dinner time here

what's the choices? I had wendys


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> What should I have for lunch today?


SubWay.......eat fresh :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ramen noodles is always a great choice


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly quiznos. the bread is better. im more of an uncle bens rice bowl guy. cuz i can use the wrapper to put on my neighbors rice


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I just had Jack in the Box but thanks for the opinions guys!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

quiznos cost too damn much. i had subway for lunch, i found out that my sub with all the fixins is like 800 calories!!!! im not on a diet or anything, i just thought that was a grip for "eating fresh"....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> quiznos cost too damn much. i had subway for lunch, i found out that my sub with all the fixins is like 800 calories!!!! im not on a diet or anything, i just thought that was a grip for "eating fresh"....


Eating fresh isnt eating healthy. Just means nothing is left over. And like you said with all the "fixins" its 800 calories. When I was on a diet and I was eating subway I use to get a turkey sandwich, no mayo, no onions, no salt and pepper, none of that oil crap, on what bread. Thats healthy, not too tasty, but healthy.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NO......its in the eye of a Tequila drinker :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Thats funny i just saw the DVD and mcdonalds thread on here and now it's on the news....



See, you don't even need to watch the news anymore, just come to the NF Off-Topic section and read a little bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Spoken like a true post whore!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, especially for politics, or maybe just bush bashing. we need a Kerry hating thread too...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I feel like riding my friends bike tonight. Yes, I think that is what I shall do.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I feel like riding my friends bike tonight. Yes, I think that is what I shall do.


Motorcycle or bike bike?

Yes i've learned, i if i want the news...just come to OT...where else can you find a article in swedish about naked rollercoasters...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> where else can you find a article in swedish about naked rollercoasters...


Naked people riding rollercoasters...to clarify


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Motorcycle. And that shit was fun as hell.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need a gf... once again


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am at work, doing nothing right now, but scanning these forums. I AM SO FRIKIN BORED


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i need a gf... once again


 maybe i should spend my more of my time outside tyring to get one instead of posting on these addicting forums!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> maybe i should spend my more of my time outside tyring to get one instead of posting on these addicting forums!!!


dude in texas there is hella babes........wtf are you still doing infront of your P2 PC!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm goin to florida in august. hopefully...if i get the days off...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> dude in texas there is hella babes


yes, yes there is


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldnt mind goin to texas again too. I was born there.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

opposite for me
<born in San Diego


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cali has lots of hot girls too.. yummy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah it does.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> cali has lots of hot girls too.. yummy


 and a lot of gay guys...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and a lot of gay guys...


you type what is in your mind


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I really need to get a new job...workin with family just isnt workin for me.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I really need to get a new job...workin with family just isnt workin for me.



If work isn't working, then somethings wrong. 

And if you can make threads like this one, you can't be working too hard.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

indeed i am, i'm saying YOU'RE GAY. go to San Fran where u belong :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> If work isn't working, then somethings wrong.
> 
> And if you can make threads like this one, you can't be working too hard.


Heres the thing...they come bitching at me all the time about not doing anything which is bullshit cuz i'm always working...but when i look over, they are sitting there doing nothing, or they just walk outside and take a walk around the block, or just get up and go driving around, then they come back and bitch at me saying i'm not working. Its pissin me off and I guess it would be different if I couldnt see them doin all this shit but because I can see them it makes it worse, and its really starting to piss me off, and my sister swears up and down that if I fuck up once, shes gonna look bad. And that pisses me off even more.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm looking for a summer job.. any suggestions?? btw, i can't get a normal job cause i'm not 16 yet =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bus boy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i'm looking for a summer job.. any suggestions?? btw, i can't get a normal job cause i'm not 16 yet =/


Fluffer


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Fluffer


how much do they pay??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm sick... i needa a gf so i can whine to them and rub my face in their titties


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

does that help when your sick??? if you saay it doeas im gonna say a doctor told me that would help the next time i'm sick...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

iono? when i'm sick i like to whine... and it gives me and excuse to rub ur face in some girls titties.... :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> iono? when i'm sick i like to whine... and it gives me and excuse to rub ur face in some girls titties.... :thumbup:


does it need to be your GF? or will any girls tities work??? hell, does it hafta be a girl? maybe you could rub your face in some man tities?!?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> does it need to be your GF? or will any girls tities work??? hell, does it hafta be a girl? maybe you could rub your face in some man tities?!?


only if they smell good  jk..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

try it out  if u like man tities =P

i just thought this up cuz i've been whining to people about me being sick and how i need a gf so the thought of rubbing my face in their tities gave me closure


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i just thought this up cuz i've been whining to people about me being sick and how i need a gf


kevin bitched about being sick and writing essays and wanting boobs in his face ALL DAY LONG  

MaStErKbAb (2:31:06 PM): blkeh
MaStErKbAb (2:31:08 PM): i'm gettting sick

MaStErKbAb (3:00:00 PM): great now i can't work out
MaStErKbAb (3:00:01 PM): :-(
MaStErKbAb (3:04:49 PM): damn
MaStErKbAb (3:04:51 PM): it'd be better
MaStErKbAb (3:04:59 PM): if i didj't have to write some fucking essday for my final

MaStErKbAb (3:05:06 PM): then just fail my final
vsp3c II (3:05:06 PM): i have to study for sat -_-
MaStErKbAb (3:05:07 PM): =/
MaStErKbAb (3:12:00 PM): so sick
MaStErKbAb (3:12:02 PM): :-(
vsp3c II (3:12:16 PM): suck it up poon

MaStErKbAb (3:13:05 PM): why summer
MaStErKbAb (3:13:10 PM): should of happened like last month
MaStErKbAb (3:13:16 PM): when i didn't want to go to school
MaStErKbAb (3:15:46 PM): i just feel weaker =[


MaStErKbAb (3:18:57 PM): damn it stupid essay fucks me up
MaStErKbAb (3:19:04 PM): i could be sleeping riche now!
MaStErKbAb (3:19:05 PM): but noooo
MaStErKbAb (3:19:09 PM): fat bitch fucking shit
MaStErKbAb (3:19:15 PM): gave us an essay instead of a fucking final
MaStErKbAb (3:19:34 PM): prob gave me a 0 on my research paper too
MaStErKbAb (3:27:12 PM): wow
MaStErKbAb (3:27:15 PM): this essay is like ass
MaStErKbAb (3:27:26 PM): i think i can shit one better then this
MaStErKbAb (3:28:28 PM): seriously
MaStErKbAb (3:28:35 PM): i shoudl go up to that fat bitch
MaStErKbAb (3:28:43 PM): and just fucking lay one on her desk
MaStErKbAb (3:28:45 PM): and be like
MaStErKbAb (3:28:49 PM): there's my essay bitch
MaStErKbAb (3:28:52 PM): have fun grading that!

MaStErKbAb (4:09:47 PM): haha
MaStErKbAb (4:09:51 PM): i wanna get a gf over the summer
MaStErKbAb (4:09:52 PM): :-(

****pay attention to the next one ****

MaStErKbAb (6:53:56 PM): i've taken liek 6 tylonol pills from 4-till now
vsp3c II (6:54:23 PM): tylenol sux
vsp3c II (6:54:25 PM): take advil
MaStErKbAb (6:55:24 PM): no advil
MaStErKbAb (6:55:32 PM): damn i need a gf :'(
vsp3c II (6:55:40 PM): u horny lil kid xp
MaStErKbAb (6:56:56 PM): no
MaStErKbAb (6:57:02 PM): i just want someone to care for me while i'm sick :'(
MaStErKbAb (6:58:54 PM): i need someone to whine too
MaStErKbAb (6:58:59 PM): and rub my face in their boobs
MaStErKbAb (6:59:00 PM): :'(
MaStErKbAb (7:04:54 PM): hehe
MaStErKbAb (7:04:57 PM): that would be great
MaStErKbAb (7:05:05 PM): "i'm so sick :'( *rub face in tities*"
MaStErKbAb (7:05:06 PM): =D


OMG.. what a WIENER!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Jeong, I think _someone_ has a crush on you! HaHa!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Hey Jeong, I think _someone_ has a crush on you! HaHa!


dood.. no -_-


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf you talking about frak =/


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

drift and vspec sittin in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G, first comes the love, second comes the house(?i forgot what it is), and thrid comes the adoption of a kid due to the fact that males dont get pregnant.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol, i liked the last part. oh and BTW, welcome back...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Anti-Honda said:


> drift and vspec sittin in a tree, *F-U-C-K-I-N-G*, first comes the ass, second comes the sex(?i forgot what it is), and thrid comes the adoption of a kid due to the fact that males dont get pregnant.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Fuck yeah finished my last final for spring semester today. Soo I'm in chill mode until summer classes start up.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Fuck yeah finished my last final for spring semester today. Soo I'm in chill mode until summer classes start up.



I know that feeling...Congrats! Have a cold one on me.. :cheers:


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> I know that feeling...Congrats! Have a cold one on me.. :cheers:


lol have a cold one on me, how the hell you gonna do taht??? huh? hahahahaha, go ahead and drive on over and buy him a cold one. oh wait, too far, you wanna waste mad gas just to give him a cold one that's on you. hahahaha. :loser:  

j/k


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Anti-Honda said:


> lol have a cold one on me, how the hell you gonna do taht??? huh? hahahahaha, go ahead and drive on over and buy him a cold one. oh wait, too far, you wanna waste mad gas just to give him a cold one that's on you. hahahaha. :loser:
> 
> j/k



Holy p0st-wh0re batman!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like Lionel is back


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its more fun without him... someone ban him. AGAIN!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What happend to Exalta?


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

im baaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buried under stickies!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This is just retarded.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, he wasnt here for 12 hours before he got banned.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

man that sucks to be him. he just doesnt get the point lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pwned.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how many different names has he had on here now???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Better yet, why does he keep returning to only yell al other members and then get banned?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

He's been banned like friking with 15 different names......and he will keep on coming back, its like a fucking plaque man......its there always...but yeah he got OWNED!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

yup...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

He must have some sick fetish with NF. Oh well its harder for him to keep makin screen names than it is for the mods to keep banning them.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> He must have some sick fetish with NF. Oh well its harder for him to keep makin screen names than it is for the mods to keep banning them.


takes a mod a grin smile.....and a few secs!!!!! and Lionel has to actually THINK for a while......than hes in! :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Exactly!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and stay out!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Loki said:


> He's been banned like friking with 15 different names......and he will keep on coming back, its like a fucking plaque man......its there always...but yeah he got OWNED!


 more like herpes


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate my job! I hate my job! I hate my job! It's almost 9:30 and I barely get to leave!!  fuck this shit, I'm going home.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bye :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

man, im baked and chillin at my friends house


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> I hate my job! I hate my job! I hate my job! It's almost 9:30 and I barely get to leave!!  fuck this shit, I'm going home.


What exactly do you do?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

The initial excitment that school is over has finally worn off and now I'm bored as fuck...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

just watched the first 2 eps of Initial D 4th stage!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Playing MVP Baseball for PS2. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

playing Resident Evil Outbrake with the PS2 suround system!!!!! HOLLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!! IM SCARED!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

playing gunbound.. the ultimate fob game :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fuck this, I get so aggravated when I can't win and i'm still a n00b at this damn baseball game. WTF, i'm getting really pissed!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Fuck this, I get so aggravated when I can't win and i'm still a n00b at this damn baseball game. WTF, i'm getting really pissed!



your getting OWNED by your PS2


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Loki said:


> your getting OWNED by your PS2



You can say that again, I just lost my 3rd straight to the Marlins. Ahhh, fuck this!







I'm going to bed..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ever played a PC game called WORMS? that shit OWNS!!!!!!! its so fucking funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need to hook up my ps2 and get off here for a bit gta vice city here I come


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude i played that at my friends house... such a crappy game YET so addicting!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ I agree it was fun to use the codes to get the civilians to attack you too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

worms is one of the best games ever made. i had always been able to stop playing a game until i met worms. played it for like 6 hours one time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> worms is one of the best games ever made. i had always been able to stop playing a game until i met worms. played it for like 6 hours one time



lol its so addictive......


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its pretty good too though. its not one of those games that sucks yet is addicting. or maybe im soo addicted that i like it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i use to think it was a piece of shit.....really gay than i got the free demo, and i cant fucking stop!!!!! i want that game!!!!! i cant even find it!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

my friend bought it a few years back.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got paid...its friday...and I think my boss is gonna let me have monday off. WooHoo!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

just got some coupons for dodgers tickets...buy one get one free!!! im gonna get the field level seats, mingle with the upper class :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Here lies a man who cared for himself
Cared about nothing but gathering wealth
And now where he is, and how he fares
Nobody knows, and nobody cares

-Gravestone in England


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i hate the simpsons


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> i hate the simpsons


 wtf? u must be a loser then...
the one last night " i didn't give up my period to win second place!!!"


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Now i'm the dayshiki smokin that lick licky
10 freaky girls inside the chin tiki
girls when you see me you besta believe me
this aint a game and pimpin aint easy
anything goes when it comes to ho's
i'm the king pin when it comes to flows
you betta ask someone if you dont know
when you see me girls say "what up dawg!"


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> What exactly do you do?


 This is my job description:

Consults with Solution Providers to identify and understand appropriate solutions for customers. Interacts with customers to help them understand the configuration and communicates what the solution can accomplish. Processes service quotes for new hardware and software configuration requests. Interprets customer and vendor racks and records; migrates features; processes software requests. Analyzes configurations to create, revise, and process configuration requests in appropriate databases. Maintains competency in the use of the vendor configuration tool. Updates version and price information in databases. Provides Pre- and/or post-sales technical and configuration support to customers, which includes 
working with account managers, solution providers and members of the configuration team to keep abreast of new products and services. May perform other duties as assigned.

Basically, I build/design small to mainframe IBM servers and deal with all the BS that comes along with it. The BS amounts to about 95% of my job, while the 5% is the enjoyable part.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

poor COCO.....doesnt have much fun......but im sure there is lots of $$$!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell no, not in San Antonio. The market sucks here.

What sucks most about the job is that I, as a configurator, do all the dirty work and get paid shit, while the sales reps make commission off everything we do. Some of the servers are over $3 million. If the sales rep makes about 2% commission off that, its $60,000!!!! I made about $100 for all the hours spent perfecting that server.

Damn, I need a new J.O.B.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> Hell no, not in San Antonio. The market sucks here.
> 
> What sucks most about the job is that I, as a configurator, do all the dirty work and get paid shit, while the sales reps make commission off everything we do. Some of the servers are over $3 million. If the sales rep makes about 2% commission off that, its $60,000!!!! I made about $100 for all the hours spent perfecting that server.
> 
> Damn, I need a new J.O.B.


I bet your mexican and the salesperson some white dude......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> Yes and Yes.


Well why not trying to be a seller as well? you speak english and you know what the hell your talking about, since your fixing/bulding/repairing......SHIT they aint shit without you bro. :fluffy: <-------Has spoken


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Now i'm the dayshiki smokin that lick licky
> 10 freaky girls inside the chin tiki
> girls when you see me you besta believe me
> this aint a game and pimpin aint easy
> ...


8-Mile :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Fo Sho!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FedEx just delievered my driver's side airbag, WooHoo!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who needs airbags? not me...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Who needs airbags? Someone slams into a curb at 35mph testing out their new Tein Basics/Rims at which time both airbags deploy (passenger side hits/smashes windhield) ruining both front tires, denting the rims, breaking the motor mounts, and causing a weird noise everytime you turn right.


That's who needs airbags. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

airbags add weight into ur car which makes u slower.
and only the weak can't survive crashes...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Unless I want to drive around with expired inspection stickers, I need airbags.:thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and only the weak can't survive crashes...


Hard headed people are even weaker. :dumbass:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I got a hat and a jacket today. Yeah I bought a jacket in the summer time, they are on sale cause only idoits buy jackets in the summer time...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Hard headed people are even weaker. :dumbass:



I know your not calling me a dumbass, right?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No crackhead I was callin drift a :dumbass: thats why his post was quoted homie.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> No crackhead I was callin drift a :dumbass: thats why his post was quoted homie.


I really am a dumbass.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL you said it not me. :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I applied to a new college today, PSU (Abington) here I come!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I applied to a university as well. Its called FU but they turned me down.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I went to a University for 2 years right outside of Center City Philadelphia but now i'm going to live at home and commute for my next two years at the new place.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i just watched top gun


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stupid dog is in my garage and it won't leave...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

my fucking car died on me again today
so I was stuck at home on a friday night, had nothing to do but sleep, so now im wide awake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i gave the dog a bologna sandwhich... he ate it up right away 

now i'm bored as hell


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Now that dog is going to stay there thinking it will get a meal everytime.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh if he is there in the morning i'll give him a sandwhich and a bowl of water. then imma be gone till sunday. hopefully someone picks him up. kindof feel sorry for him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just got home @ 2:45AM :crazy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah! Whaaaaaaat!?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im sick now


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm bored, so here is a random message.

PC+


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm heading off to lubbock today. be back sunday


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn twisted my knee on Monday playing paintball and I can barely walk. Plus my summer classes start today. Today sucks!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I ain't doing shit today and I'm damn proud of it :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i feel like shit and im all drunk from these stupid meds
man, i should not have come to work today


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I came back from a long weekend getaway last night and now i have to go back to work. Sucks to be me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I ain't doing shit today and I'm damn proud of it :fluffy:


 wo0t same here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm so fucken tired from the weekend and I dont wanna work but I have to.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm so fucken tired from the weekend and I dont wanna work but I have to.


same here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lets go on strike


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

on strike from what?
having to sit in front of a computer in an air conditioned building and getting paid to surf the forums?

My job isnt that bad I guess...but Id still rather be in bed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

see I get to only come here from time to time...the fucken phones are off the hook today and its pissin me off...LoL


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you must be a CSR


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm actually the CSM


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bout to go smoke some dro with some friends :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bout to go smoke some dro with some friends :thumbup:











"Drugs are bad M'Kay...If u do drugs, ur bad M'Kay........Marijuana is bad M'kay"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

real friends give hugs, not drugs


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

See children drugs are bad
and if you dont believe me ask your dad
and if you dont believe him ask your mom
and she'll tell you how she does'em all the time
so kids say no to drugs
and dont act like everyone else does
and nothin really else to say
drugs are just bad m'kay


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> real friends give hugs, not drugs


^I have a shirt that says that. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
i want that shirt


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Got it in a thrift shop for $5!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, i got my D.A.R.E. one
but i need that one too


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah, i got my D.A.R.E. one
> but i need that one too


How about this?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> How about this?


so i guess they can't teach that and the good touch bad touch in the same day.... especially with that shirt....haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fucking fucking fcukedafl;asdlfasd;lf;asdf

phone came to 125$!!!!!!!!!!!
fuckn 70 bucks for 25 fucking minutes to mexico WTF?!!!!!! im bitching right now at em! :balls:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why you callin Meheeco?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bout to go smoke some dro with some friends :thumbup:


 everyting is so funny right now :fluffy:

GO HARRIS! u rule! 

i like all these girls i'll name them, christina tran, nicole something, mandy moore, some girl i don't know. HA 

:go F;uffy: jeong!

hahah fluffy is mine.!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah, i got my D.A.R.E. one
> but i need that one too


*D*rugs
*A*re
*R*eally
*E*xpensive


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

"Can't we all just get a bong?"


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So I'm going on a roadtrip on saturday for a week...should be fun...heading to the midwest...going back to my old stompin grounds in Chicago...see some friends...

man am i bored as hell....i can't play solitare good because this mouse sucks...i guess i'll have to play tetris...

really good website if you're bored [has pacman]
GAMES


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

yeahhh FYI...turn off the sound for pacman...it's a little loud in an office


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I seriously dont wanna go to work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

call in sick


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> "Can't we all just get a bong?"


 wanna get high?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> call in sick


Its hard to do that when you work with your sister.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> everyting is so funny right now :fluffy:
> 
> GO HARRIS! u rule!
> 
> ...




EWWWWWWW you sick ****! bet you like Jeong too!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I really need to find a new job


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I really need to find a new job


Work for the Govt...play solitare all day long and get paid for it...oh and also surf these boards...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats wrong with your job?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I work with my sister, I do my job + her job, and dont get paid nearly as much as she does...not even half


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
is she the boss?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No...thats the thing, she isnt the boss...shes dating him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Alrighty guys I gotta get my ass to work, I got so much shit to do but I keep fuckin around...so i'ma go get my ish done and hopefully I will have enough time to come back and bother you people some more.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh damn
there's just no way you can compete with that


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

glad there is a thread for this, sorry to waste your time.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bored huh?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck work man...who wants to work?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> who wants to work?


Someone who wants money, hehe.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You dont have to work for money. You could always sell stuff...like your body perhaps...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like everyone's bored...

Damn this job of mine is taking up my time, even during the weekends..at least they pay me good..


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Looks like everyone's bored...
> 
> Damn this job of mine is taking up my time, even during the weekends..at least they pay me good..


Pay is what it's all about...all about the Gs


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just got to call"type r" for the first time :thumbup: and got to do it a minute later on another post :fluffy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

My weekend starts today after 1:30. And I'm going to save up and get me a go cart because this guy up my street has a pocketbike and always drives by my house really loud and I'm tired of it. When I get the go cart done I'm going to chase after him all around the block next time he rides by my house with his loud pocketbike. Maybe even mount my paintball gun to it for added coolness.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> My weekend starts today after 1:30. And I'm going to save up and get me a go cart because this guy up my street has a pocketbike and always drives by my house really loud and I'm tired of it. When I get the go cart done I'm going to chase after him all around the block next time he rides by my house with his loud pocketbike. Maybe even mount my paintball gun to it for added coolness.


interesting...couldn't you just rev your engine in front of his house?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Me and my friend are gonna make a go-kart using a miata frame. With adjustments to the frame of course, no point in having it to big, but cuz it starts off so small, no major adjustments need to be done. We want to use a hayabusa motor and make it a 6 speed. I dont know how were gonna pull it off but thats the plans.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> interesting...couldn't you just rev your engine in front of his house?


No, he has a MR2 that can kill my SE-R :thumbdwn:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Where the hell is all the OT veterans? I mean some of you post a couple here and there but not the way you use to.

NismoPrincess
Opium
FCS
Ruben
Himilefrontier
Exalta
Coco
**My'02altima** (damn you Hal)
and many others

I wanna see you bish's posting again, its just not the same without you guys.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was kind of wondering the same. Come back you guys!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they are being replaced by a new breed of soldiers.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Your still ugly now sharrap! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ Your still ugly now sharrap! :fluffy:


 huh?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Exactly


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just paid my speeding ticket. $149 with traffic school. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just went to get my new car registered in my name
they said i had 2 warrants
had to pay the 2 warrants + taxes on the car purchase + new registration fees
paid: City of Garland $580
ass holes


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you've been Garlown3d!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
my ass hurts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stick a douche up there... that should help :loser:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my mom said to use an enema


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> they are being replaced by a new breed of soldiers.


What's wrong with us?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> What's wrong with us?


we're not as good


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> What's wrong with us?


Nothings wrong with you guys, I just thought it would have been nice to get a few words from the veterans of OT thats all. But you guys are


Tony the Tiger said:


> GRRRRRRRRRREEEATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What defines a veteran


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you have to have a missing limb and always go to that place with the tank out front


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you have to have a missing limb and always go to that place with the tank out front


lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1 more fucken hour to go


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^ha, its my day off 2day, and i will be turning 21 2morrow...i have the day off, but then i work saturday morning?? guess whos not going 2 work on saturday


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

happy (early) birthday bish :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thanks ho!(j/k) :cheers:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So how many hundred posts in an OT thread makes you a "veteran"?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^ u need over 2K posts


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ^ u need over 2K posts


I was saying OT...not in general...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I was saying OT...not in general...




OT posts count for your post count, and u need quite a few to be considered a "veteran"...otherwise ur just another nobody


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm thinking more of just OT veteran cause i know most my posts have come from OT...not a veteran on NIssan forums as the total post count shows...

all estimates here


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Not calling myself a veteran...but soon...very soon


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

as soon as i can change my avatar....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

as far as i know, u meet all the requirements to select ur own avatar...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> as far as i know, u meet all the requirements to select ur own avatar...


nope...not six months yet...have to wait until the end of June


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> nope...not six months yet...have to wait until the end of June



damn, is it six months now? last i checked it was 180 days


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> thanks ho!(j/k) :cheers:


now you can buy your own beer you don't have to send me to get it anymore lol :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> now you can buy your own beer you don't have to send me to get it anymore lol :cheers:



for real huh...those were the days :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

someone shoot me, please.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Don't throw a bouncy ball down a dark hallway. It's comes back to hit you and you won't see it coming.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to throw bouny balls during class in HS, the teacher would have _no idea_ what was goin' on...LOL!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

anyone wanna adopt a new friend?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NO...no new freinds, but just out of curiosity who didyou have in mind ....Hally Barry , say Hally Barry...no ...damn


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> damn, is it six months now? last i checked it was 180 days


YEAH that's it....180 days = 6 months

30days x 6months = 180 days


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aaarrrggghhhh math. who told you to do math this early in the morning?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> aaarrrggghhhh math. who told you to do math this early in the morning?


hahaha...it was easy math though...and i'm at work...so i have to give my brain some exercise...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone want to wax my car after I wash it?? I'll give you 5 dollars.

That fool with a pocketbike up my street just passed by and that woke me up. God damn, I mean it's not even 7 in the morning here and he's riding around on that thing. I should keep my car in neutral and put some woodblocks behind my wheels and when I hear is punk ass coming down the street I'm going to kick the blocks out and maybe I'll hit him. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

have you ever thought of asking him not to ride the damn thing so early? and are the other neighbors complain? if so, then a lynch mob may be necessary :fluffy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I asked once. Gave me that who the fuck are you loook, and rode off.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> I asked once. Gave me that who the fuck are you loook, and rode off.



you're still pissy from not being selected as a juror


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> you're still pissy from not being selected as a juror


Hahahahaha Damn striaght!! I'm still mad that I wasn't on the jury of enternal justice.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude I went to go rent a car for my sister, and when I got there my choices were...

Ford Explorer

Nissan Murano

Gee I wonder which one I picked...

That fucken murano has some balls. I love leavin the fucker in second and punching it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those are so smooth
good rental


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hell yeah...and since I am the primary driver of that car, shes gettin taxed if I wanna take it out this weekend.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

could probably pull some tail in that
you like it better than the Funky Expedition?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck no i'd pick my expo over the murano cuz its bigger, and it has the V8. I love the flowmaster sound when I gas that bitch. And its got way more than enough room for my system...I just dont know how i'm gonna fill all that room, cuz you know we cant be wastin it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just submitted my Expo to Pimp My Ride. LoL


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I just submitted my Expo to Pimp My Ride. LoL


Make sure to plug NF when you get on :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

IF I get on I definately will.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Let my sister drive my car. She messed up my front bumper!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Let my sister drive my car. She messed up my front bumper!!


 that wut u get for letting a woman drive a mans car.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont know what to do tonight.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Expect nothing and you shall never be disappointed.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^that how i lead a happy life


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want a thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

to bad you'll be dissapointed Drift


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Everywhere i'm at everywhere I go
I stay surrounded by hoes
even when i'm tryin to be on the low
i'm recognized by hoes
damn its gotta be cuz of the dough
GOT to be cuz of the dough
cuz it damn sure wasnt like this befo
WASNT like this befo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so bored... tired of whoring... tired of games... off to go run in the rain.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
cept for the running in the rain part


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just got back. man did it start pouring!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I was just thinking..


*I own all of you!*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

how so?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just traded in my sisters rent a car. I had a Nissan Murano which was the bomb and now I got a Nissan Xterra which is a piece of shit. God this thing has to be gods punishment. Such a horrible car.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like those
but a Murano is definitely a step up


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

bored going to bed, have a good night all


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one less guy to compete with whoring tonight


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO WHORE ABOUT IM PISSED BECAUSE EVEN THOUGH I GAVE THEN ALMOST A FULL MONTHS NOTICE MY WORK CANT LET ME OFF FOR ONE niGHT IN JULY!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO WHORE ABOUT IM PISSED BECAUSE EVEN THOUGH I GAVE THEN ALMOST A FULL MONTHS NOTICE MY WORK CANT LET ME OFF FOR ONE niGHT IN JULY!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tom might be the new pictar king. 

u should have a battle with opium. to see who the real king is!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope I can get my car running tomorrow so I can go drag racing tomorrow night. It's test and tune night at the local strip and I need to go represent for AMC!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Yeah, I was kind of wondering the same. Come back you guys!


Been busy with work man..saving money for modding my ride.
Added purely Phil-Spec parts to the engine (not on cardomain pics yet)
I'm also tryin to ghetto install a turbo with S12Ken's help (turbo from a Mitsubishi pajero/shogun) i just hope it's feasible.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just woke up. gonna watch a movie, eat breakfast, brush teeth, dl music.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude I got home at 2 am last night then had to wake up at 730 this mornin and come to work. Sucks.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

i hates going to work for meeting that don't mean anything to me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

koroshiya said:


> i hates going to work for meeting that don't mean anything to me


weekly for me


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

i feel for the both of us, it's going to be a daily thing for me, for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
you got it worse than me
didnt think anyone had more worthless meetings than me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

For his birthday, little Patrick asked for a 10-speed bicycle. 

His father said, "Son, we'd give you one, but the mortgage on this house is $80,000 and your mother just lost her job. There's no way we can afford it." 

The next day the father saw little Patrick heading out the front door with a suitcase. 

So he asked, "Son, where are you going?" 

Little Patrick told him, "I was walking past your room last night heard you telling Mom you were pulling out. 

Then I heard her tell you to wait because she was coming too. 

And I'll be damned if I'm staying here by myself with an $80,000 mortgage and no bike!"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I got a nice tan today. 

(i'm bored so i thought i'd share)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

watched the last samurai. it was sad


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

been wanting to see that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Last two posts are complete gibberish to me 


I'm also going to the shore over-night, and guess what, it's senior week. The high schools girls are going to be out in full force. (of course i'll be dealing w/ the 18 and up crowd, don't want nismoprincess to get any ideas about me) Gawd, I love cruising along the beach.. 


_ps- miller lite cans (30-pack) :thumbup:_


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why is it so alive in OT today? I mean honestly people.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

not sure about everyone else, but i finally have some time to whore it up while i'm at work.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Whore on Pimpin!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I feel like i'm an indian talkin in the 3 werds thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i had sphaghetti for dinner. nummy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hell yeah i'm throwin a get together at my pad tonight. Bbq'in, drinkin, and everything. Gonna have about 25 people there tonight. This is gonna be pimp.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Welp, the trusty GA survives another 175 mile trip in 90 degree weather. I hate the summer time b/c my car is even slower than usual, damn heat.  On a good note, I was able to relax on the beach and look at some fresh summer booty all while getting a tan.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so how many hoes did you pull?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Unofortunately, none. We got down late last night so really didn't have the energy in us to get shower and hit the town so we just strolled the boardwalk for an hour or so. Today, I fell asleep most of the time on the beach, woke up and it was time to leave. See what I can do tonight to make up for it though.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> See what I can do tonight to make up for it though.


somebody else's girlfriend! :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Exactly, single girls are too easy to pick up, I like it when I have to try. Someone elses girlfriend it is!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ *HANDLED!!!*


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not familiar with the term "handled"...best not be flamin' me!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

it means - already done.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get with the program


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sad trip and a half! I'm not gonna see my ex this weekend cuz i'm not going to houston this weekend after all. I cant get the day off. Sucks soooooo much ass to be me right now.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I going to give my sister my se-r. So instead of her getting a new car, I get to get a used car, hehehe looking to get a 2.5RS.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fucking mamadas......i went to the fucking junky looking for PS presure hose, and all where fucking pignose......fuck i cant use those!!!!! and Kragen wants fucking 112 for that shit..... i was like FU!!!!!!! and AutoZone wants 52 bucks.....shit thats better but still.....i dont have much $......so im screwed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Loki said:


> fucking mamadas......i went to the fucking junky looking for PS presure hose, and all where fucking pignose......fuck i cant use those!!!!! and Kragen wants fucking 112 for that shit..... i was like FU!!!!!!! and AutoZone wants 52 bucks.....shit thats better but still.....i dont have much $......so im screwed


Go to www.junkyarddog.com. its an online junk yard. good shit.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just got my New Craftsman 167 peice Mechanics set and 3/8 25 - 250 lbs Torque Wrench Today 

Oh yeah I'm wearing a big happy helmet!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I want milk and cookies but we're out of milk. I sent the wife out to get milk and on her way out she says, "by the way, I'm gonna get my hair done and go to the post office before I come home with your milk". Bish :thumbdwn: I hate waiting


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Shave her head and slap a stamp on her.....messin with a mans milk and cookies. The nerve


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm still fucken pissed that I didnt get to go to houston today to see my ex girlfriend.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

why houston?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats where she lives. I was suppose to go today and come back sunday but I couldnt get today off. i'm still fucken pissed.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

tryin to get back with the ex?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no man she lives in houston and i live in la. i just wanted to see her again cuz shes such a dope girl. just wanted to kick it with her.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

how'd you hook up with someone in Houston?
Di you used to live there? or vice versa?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i was born there. And her family was family friends of ours. we pretty much grew up together. then one summer i stayed there with my other cousins, and we hooked up. but broke up when i came back to cali. i just wanted to hang out with her again.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh ok
well thats cool that ya'll can still be friends
i didnt think that was possible


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

My Chicken Teriyaki has some weird orange sause in it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I though Chicken Teriyaki was supposed to have orange sauce in it, no?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah it is....but this frozen dinner shit is just weird


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the only frozen dinners that are worth anything are El Charrito


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry Bumpin, I totally forgot you're broke-ass didn't contribute and made it 100x80. Here is your new one, now you have _no_ excuse not to use it. 

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v245/[redacted]/thbumpin.gif


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL good lookin out yo!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dammit i hate rich kids
an associate of mine wrecked his bone stock Eclipse with giant Aluminum wing
now he is getting this
http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/v..._id=164417589?&ac_afflt=none&mis=IVNLBDLNDS59
he doesnt deserve it


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> the only frozen dinners that are worth anything are El Charrito


Are those the ones in a green box with the old Italian Lady on them?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If you guys are really bored you can go to www.clubnismo.com and sign up for an account there. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah
El Charrito is Mexican dinners in a yellow box
you're thinking of Michelina's


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah Michelina's!!! Those are awesome! Never had the other one.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Started learning Java this week. 

Comme si Comme sa


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Tonight i'm goin to the track to race my friends SVT Focus, Kia Sephia with 50 shot nitrous, Focus ZX3, and 04 R6. Whats your guys' opinions on 1/4 times? Keep in mind its 3800 feet above sea level.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what will you be driving


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

All the cars listed above. LoL. I'm not racing my expo. But I will be racing my friends SRT4 as well. His is chipped and raised boost.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the R6 and Neon should be fun
at least in a straight line


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

They are all gonna be fun. I havnt driven a stick shift in a long time.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a Kia with a 50 shot
that seems interesting


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The kia will take them all...........


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah he put a full body kit on it, and h.i.d's and dropped it, exhaust, system, custom paint, and 50 shot nitrous kit. Stock, that thing hit a 17.4 so i'm curious to see what it will hit now.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm mad at you^ 

I got new contact lenses, they're the Night&Day, they can be worn 30-days straight without taking them out. How cool is that?!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL why you mad at me homie g funk era?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Um, does "avatar" ring a bell?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hmmm, lemme think...nope. I will find a use for it dawg dont trip. LoL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that avatar he made you is pretty bad ass man. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

FUCK YEAH!!! I get to leave work today early in 10 min. WooHoo. My boss's way of sayin sorry for not givin the day off so i'm still gettin paid the full day.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats cool
could you make it to Houston after all?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> FUCK YEAH!!! I get to leave work today early in 10 min. WooHoo. My boss's way of sayin sorry for not givin the day off so i'm still gettin paid the full day.


 consider yourself the luckiest man on earth. i get to leave at 9 and i got here at 8.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I had all day off and celebrated by drinking :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

always a good decision!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

:cheers: owning the topics...i have last post on all yeah.....accidental though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did i mention that TAMPA BAY WON THE STANLEY CUP!?!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Tampa who? Oh yeah, with all those bought Canadians. 

Nice job they did, eh?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i suppose. they still got the cup, and gay calgary didn't. go STARS!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yup... out of those three, I'd cheer for the stars.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn cat jumped on my nads while I was sleeping :thumbdwn:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Lmao


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Cousin's graduation party today, oh what fun!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i got my thread pwned by stealthb14..i was only waiting..but i know some of yall clicked it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..just like I said it would, hawhaw!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

just got back from the beach for 2 weeks. got my eye brow peirced. any of you guys go on a Vacation?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Track sucked ass last night.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Flying V said:


> just got back from the beach for 2 weeks. got my eye brow peirced. any of you guys go on a Vacation?


I just got back from a week vacation in Chicago


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm bored.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

well your in the right place then...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sno said:


> i'm bored.


let's play gunbound!!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

bored tooo 

Anyone else think they were supper rich when you were a little kid and you had a dollar?? I did hahahaha


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I always wanted to get a big room of change[quarters,nickels, dimes...]...just like in DuckTails and swim through it like McDuck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I almost have enough to get my amp. I have $450 saved up so far, which means I only need another $150. I cant wait. I'm gettin my MDF for free, so that means I only need $40 for my 0 gauge wire kit, $70 for the box cover materials, and $600 for the amp. I cant wait till I get my Crystals in my funky expedition.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Damn, played Halo for 4 hours straight last night, fragging my buddies. I had some seriously focked up dreams about trying to kill people all night.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bump. geez this thread almost went to page 3!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

good job spotting that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bump. geez this thread almost went to page 3!!!


Guess people just haven't been bored..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I have this friend of mine that i've known since 8th grade. I've been interested in her since senior year high school. But I havnt said anything cuz I didnt want to screw up the friendship. Now she almost got hooked up with another one of our friends, and hes totally clueless to actually ask her out and she told me she doesnt want to say anything to him cuz she doesnt want to screw up their friendship. What should I do about this? Should I tell her, and take the risk of our friendship gettin all weird? Or should I just chill and say nothin and keep the friendship we have? HELP ME PEOPLE!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

take the risk, otherwise you'll always wonder what could have been


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dunno man I need some more advice on this. And a lot more thought on my end.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

don't be a pussy, ask her out!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its not about bein a pussy, DICK! Its about losin a good friend.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lol, i was only half serious. it all boils down to what's more important to you: having an intimate relationship with this girl or keeping her as a friend. if you truely have feelings for her then being just a friend is going to kill you.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ask her out. Trust me on this. I fell for a girl my sophmore year in high school and never said anything in the 3 years that we were friends. I consider it one of the dumbest things i have ever done and my one and only regret in life....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hmm so you guys think I should just say fuck it and go for it?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yep


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

well she might go to a dodger game tonight but if she doesnt shes gonna call me so we can go chill. tonight might be the night where i just actually speak up.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dodgers are off tonight....so you might get your chance....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ LoL Good lookin out man.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

be sure to let us know how it went. break a leg!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ LoL Good lookin out man.


yeah no problem. as far as your dilema goes....i say go for it. if you are truly great friends, then you are honest with each other. you know, be honest, tell her how you feel and go from there. the worst that can happen is she tells you that she doesnt have the same feelings you do, and you remain friends. best case is she does and you two take it from there. even if you give it a shot and it doesnt work out, if you are both honest with each other and admit it isnt working out, if you end it amicably, then you should remain friends. 

either way, nothing ventured, nothing gained......take a shot of tequila, do some push-ups or whatever to pump yourself up and do it!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you guys are right. if I do end up kickin it with her tonight, i will tell her whats goin on with me. hopefully she feels the same way and even if she doesnt, i hope she doesnt get all weird on me. cuz that would just suck.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Does anyone want to buy this for me?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Talk to you guys later i'm goin home for the day.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Just to let you guys know I didnt kick it with her tonight. She didnt call me. Oh well. Life goes on!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, yes it does.


(had to say something, you seemed to be talking to yourself there)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ LoL had my back since day 1. I like that.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Post!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm i'm bored.


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

i dont knwo what is goin on in here

but i guess its just a sketchy thread

enjoy my sketchy post


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am really starting to hate my Sentra. I even have a pet nickname for it now: The Shitbox! The shitbox decided to take a shit on me today and eat up $106 of my hard earned pizza bucks because the alternator decided to quit!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Shitbox...LOL


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome to the club


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its just way too fucken early.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

I LIKE SPAM.

no, not really


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I can probably reach the 2k post mark by the end of the night!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ whore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ my computer decided to die on my yesterday.. so i gotta use my dad's computer.. =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz u got a cal-o nub computer.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my powr supply got fried


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> my powr supply got fried


damn, shitty deal, i blew up my monitor when i came overseas, damn voltage conversions


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gumby said:


> damn, shitty deal, i blew up my monitor when i came overseas, damn voltage conversions


 hahhha. damn those 3 plugs!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no biggy.. i will tell my daddy to pick one up


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahhha. damn those 3 plugs!


the magic smoke inside makes it work, once that smoke comes out, its never quite the same again


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn.. my fart stinks.. potatoes makes me fart and i had lots of them last night


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Really really bored at work today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ^ whore



Thought you weren't gonna post in the morning anymore?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Cant keep a good whore down....she'll do that herself


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

(Why don't we...)
Play somethin' these hoes'll like
Drive whips i know they like
Twista you told 'em right
I can make you a celebrity overnight...
Give you ice like Kobe wife...
We sort of like goldie right...
Tha way we mold 'em right...
I can make you a celebrity overnight...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

kanye west is my dad


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL

Kanye West is tha shiznit! Did anyone see him on Punk'd? I didn't but heard it was really good.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lil scrappy- no problem!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Kanye West is tha shiznit! Did anyone see him on Punk'd? I didn't but heard it was really good.


hahahaah yeah, it was pretty damn funny..

he was like "man, give me my film!! i paid for my film!! it's my film!!" and they like fight over the film and then he runs away with it.. then he jumps in the van and takes off.. and then ashton comes running along the van and he's all, "YOU GOT PUNK'D!!!!"

had a good laugh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first round draft picks coming... who is mike jones?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mike jones! *****. and dont you forget!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

who the hell is that?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ cal-o newb for ya there.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> mike jones! *****. and dont you forget!


you were just supposed to say 
"Mike Jones"

like in his songs......

sorry bad joke


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> first round draft picks coming... who is mike jones?


 what sport you talking about mang?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> you were just supposed to say
> "Mike Jones"
> 
> like in his songs......
> ...


 he does say that line in one of his songs.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> what sport you talking about mang?


the rap game
mah nizzle


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> what sport you talking about mang?


hahah i guess ur too old for this. 

but the line i posted was in swishahouse- track 7 like the last min of the song.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats the name of that song with the "yodel eh hee hooo!"
is it called 'throw it up'?
its bugging me now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no clue... i'll try to find it.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I just noticed that *wish.i.had.a.nissan* & *HNB* (who are dating) also both own trucks and live in OK.

Does anybody else find that funny or is it just me?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not really, people who date usually share similiar interests. Although the fact that they both drive trucks is a bit funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vector03 said:


> I just noticed that *wish.i.had.a.nissan* & *HNB* (who are dating) also both own trucks and live in OK.
> 
> Does anybody else find that funny or is it just me?


do you look like the dude in ur avatar?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=504735&postcount=181


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My bad homie. Just somethin i've been wonderin. For some odd reason everytime I saw that avatar of yours I thought thats what you looked like. My bad again.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its a character from SNL


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

2 wrongs make a wronger


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

This sucks....we were going along nicely in the "say something about the person above" thread then it closed!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> its a character from SNL


Mr. Peepers


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> This sucks....we were going along nicely in the "say something about the person above" thread then it closed!



Nicely? You were posting every 60secs and if that rule wasn't in effect you probably would have passed my PC by now. Look what you've done!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, I smell nazis :thumbdwn: just when I was getting into the post whoring too.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> My bad homie. Just somethin i've been wonderin. For some odd reason everytime I saw that avatar of yours I thought thats what you looked like. My bad again.


ROFL!!!

Seriously. You think I'd leave the house if I looked like the 4 guy from the left on the evolutionary charts!!!

Laughing so hard I think I peed a little


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and when I say nazis I mean the good kind that look out for my well-being :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

It was entertaining...not necessarily post whoring


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Takes a special kinda post whore to make a thread close because of huge volume


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

just don't want me to pass your PC huh?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well lets not get carried away on this one so they close it as well.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i have teh powa...muahahahaha!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

so it's a forum.....an OT forum....but we're not suppose to post....

j/k i understand


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> i have teh powa...muahahahaha!


that was a good He-man impression :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> i have teh powa...muahahahaha!


You got the evil f*ckin eye powa <China man accent> Oh that for sure </China man accent>


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Well lets not get carried away on this one so they close it as well.


someone wants to keep his baby alive


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

at least i edit my posts and not just repost...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, but if someones PC is made up of "3 werds" and "Say something about the person above you" then it doesn't have much worth compared to someone who replies to technical questions in our other sections. It's only fair.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I float so I stand behind my count


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I know....I'm trying to gain technical knowledge but keep endin up here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've thrown my 2 cents in the technical areas a few times


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Okay I'm outta here....my g/f birthday. Better known as Steak and Hummer night. Whoaha!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> someone wants to keep his baby alive


i like havin a place where i can post random shit, depression, excitement, and just stuff goin on in my life.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

FYI, it's unlocked  but I'll go whore elsewhere


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

man, i cant wait till sunday, ima have so much fun that week, me and her will be together 24/7 except for bathroom and such, but you know..Thanks all you OT'ers...you guys PWN everyone!!! much love bruddas!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

shake shake shake
shake shake shake
shake that booooteh
shake that booooooteh!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i hate it when people attack me for no reason on idlepimps


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

techtv and g4tv merged a couple weeks ago. it's neat.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my g/f got me rallisport challenge 2 for my birthday. i'm gonna go play it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i wanna quadroople(sp) post


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, i'm going. i have the best avatar 

5 posts in a row! pwned!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1 more hour to go and i'm able to leave.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've been home all day


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm very proud of you. since your home, go make me a sammich


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dandy, just dandy...
I spent most of the morning, afternoon at least, driving around trying to get a few things accomplished since I have a wedding to attend in the morning.

It started off with me checking the mail for the first time in 2 weeks so the box was full although my used but new looking drop in K&N filter did arrive. 
After that I beat it out to Nissan to see if they could tell me where my speed sensor was located since the FSM has no mention of it apparently. He printed off a sheet and it is the part I thought it was initially.

Next on the list was finding a good undershirt to wear under my dress shirt. All my plain white shirts are either stained with motor oil, too large or are worn out. Luckily I found a nice, close fitting, white shirt on clearance in a store at the mall for about $5.99 CDN.

My only dress shirt, same one I wore to my friends' HS grad(2001), fits well around the neck(15) and the arms are a good length(33/34) just it wears like a dress it's so sloppy, granted retail price is $19.99 but the cuffs and neck are very clean, sharp and well shaped like that on a more expensive one. So, the quest for a new shirt began. Thankfully Father's day sales at Sears are in full force so I snagged a really nice Pierre Cardin vertical striped weave shirt and a Van Heusen w/ French cuff's, something I was looking for months prior just for this occasion! I paid $40 CDN, taxes in, for both, 40% off!!

Gaaaahh, gift buying... 

Finding a gift for my friend who invited me, since it is her sister that is getting married, was difficult cause I couldn't afford to spend much and I wanted to find the "right" item she'd think was cool or at least appreciate. She has one of those charm bracelets and I remember her saying a while back there was one charm(Australian flag because it really looks like another country flag, that you'd never find, so in a way it was unique because the design wasn't exact) at a certain store she really wanted so I bought that hoping she didn't buy it herself since then. She's in to world issues and the UN Society at university and I was getting low on ideas so I bought her a "Earth" charm as well, same place as before, although I wasn't 100% certain if she has it or not. Either way, $14 for both so that was DONE.

To cap off the day, after I headed home in rush hour traffic as I had to work at 6-10pm with only 15 minutes to change, eat and leave again, my brakes slowly started to fade. The hand brake light won't go off either and driving home tonite it was progressively worse. I guess my rear lines rusted out although the fluid level hasn't appeared to drop very much.

*Here's the good part... I left the dress shirts I bought, while on my break, at work since I'm in the same mall as Sears. It's going to be rather tangly trying to pick them up tomorrow morning or at least before 2pm.

Damn car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

feel better after that vent?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just woke up. good morning sunshine :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude my sisters just came back from Houston and they told me my ex is a serious bitch now. Guess everything happens for a reason, somebody didnt want me to go and experience how much of a bitch my ex is. I'm really happy now that I didnt go.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what a bitch!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ahhh an ex update......usually good for a laugh...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This is the chick that everyone thinks is hott by the way. Shes in the yearbook.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Had a huge Chicken Cheese Steak for lunch......now need nap Zzzzzz


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I took the kids to nashville then had lunch at jack in the box dude that sourdough bacon burger fucking rocks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Is anyone from Philly? I have a big favor to ask of them.


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

dad jsut bought me a pos 96 sentra gxe...is there ne possible mods that can be done to this car? lol....help...keep in minds it temporary


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol for you first mods are paint that huge red fake trunk light then rip off the air intake in front of the filter housing leaving just a big hole then mod the grill using bondo, testors model paint and a dremel lol then just go from there


lol all joking aside check out some of the rides these guys on here have I was going to get rid of my sentra until I seen what I could do with it now I'm like don't touch my car


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Speqz said:


> is there ne possible mods that can be done to this car? lol....help...keep in minds it temporary


Drop, window tint, and some 17's, and your smooth sailin from there.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> feel better after that vent?


Yes and no...

I managed to get my shirts this morning since my brother is off work today. Besides that my tie is the exact color of the bridal party so I fit in well. :thumbup:

More good news, the car is in the garage. The fluid level was down and the car wouldn't stop unless the foot was firmly pressed to the floor; even then you'd still have to use the hand brake to stop normally if at all possible. It's not all good though. Practically all the lines need to be replaced, only one was broke. The gas line is also rusted near the top of the tank and my front calipers are sticking. All of this I knew, I just never got around to fixing it, primarily getting new calipers and slide pins.

So, the verdict:
He said he can do it all if I want and that he'd prefer to do a neat job routing the lines in the clips/holders. The drawback, he had no idea how much it would cost, labour wise, until he actually did it. For now he's just fixing the one broken line and zip tie it underneath; I decided to replace the rest myself to save money where ever possible.

Off to the wedding reception, food awaits!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yikes
scary


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hopefully playing some hockey today. go team kevin.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Nobodys in the office. Any of the ladies wanna come over so we can :banhump:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whats the setup in your expedition now?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

As far as what goes?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

audio


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I have...

Pioneer AVH-6400CD - Head Unit TV

In 2 weeks - a month i'm gettin...

Orion XTR Pro 2400 Amp
2 12 inch Crystal CMP x2 Subwoofers
1 Farad Cap
0 Gauge wire kit

Later On...

Crystal CSC60T Components for front and Rear
2 More Crystal CMP x2 Subs 
Another Orion XTR Pro 2400 Amp
Another Cap
High Power Alternator
3 17 inch Flip down TV's
Pioneer GEX-6400TV TV tuner
Full Dynamat and B Block of the entire car

I almost forgot the most important detail...

Leopard print box.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Well I have...
> 
> Pioneer AVH-6400CD - Head Unit TV
> 
> ...


You forgot some earplugs!!
Nice setup, by the way!!! :thumbup: 
Show us pics when you get it done.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not gonna need ear plugs as much as I am gonna need NASA to make my windows. My subs are rated at 1600 watts RMS each. So I should really be bumpin when i get my first 2 in.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm not gonna need ear plugs as much as I am gonna need NASA to make my windows. My subs are rated at 1600 watts RMS each. So I should really be bumpin when i get my first 2 in.


I USED TO HAVE 3 12" KICKER SOLOBARIC L7'S IN A SEALED BOX RUNNING OFF A 2 CHANNEL PUNCH 800. EVERY PIECE OF SHEET METAL ON MY CAR VIBRATED IT WAS SO FREAKING LOUD. LOL. ANYWAYS, NICE CHOICE IN SOUND MAN. IF I HAD TO DO IT AGAIN I WOULD GO SOLO. 

toMmy fiZo







[/IMG]


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks man. In my 240 I had 2 15 inch SoloBarics L5's but the older circle ones. With the Orion XTR Pro 2400 amp. The amp wasnt even cranked half way and it was burning the voice coils. That shit fucken hit though. I then sold the Kickers and bought the Crystals, only to have my amp blow. But now with the custom box made to spec's these fuckers should hit nasty in the Expo.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude my schedule just changed 

Use to be 9-530
Now its 7-330

And I gotta make a 16 mile drive to get to work, which means my ass gotta be up at 530 to shower, get ready, then drive my ass to work to be here at 7. Sucks to be me right about now.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^2 extra hours of whoring at nigh-time! :banana:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuck that! Once I leave work, i'm either out, or when i'm at home i'm chillen. Usually doin other stuff like messin around with my bb guns, designin new shit for my car, stuff like that.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Wedding turned out good! I'm slightly buzzed as I write this...

Food was awesome, especially the grilled stuffed chicken/turkey breast, not sure exactly what it was but I couldn't get enough of the dressing it was so tasty, best ever. The chocolate torte, with a strained raspberry topping on the side with custard heart designs, was delicious as well.

I ended up being the unpaid, semi-pro photographer with my SRL gear, 3 cameras in total, 1 digital, 2 flash units and a group of lenses and filters. I hope the pic's came out well, especially those in low light. It was fun, a bit of experience at least. I think most people thought I was a pro, especially when you have a Vivitar HV285 flash mounted on the hot shoe. I got some good pic's the actual paid guys never got, I know that much.

As for the dance... well no one would get up at first. I mean, _Heave Away_ by The Fables is a really upbeat duo with a bit of Irish/English amalgamation; a real toe tapper or foot stomper to get a party going, especially if you know the lyrics which are rather simple. Long story short... I was primarily the only one up dancing at first with only a glass of wine in me at this point but I managed to drag up my friend and another couple joined in. I suppose I can't expect too much when the mean age is 50 and most of the ppl are from Ontario, not Newfoundland with our free spirit and lively parties. By the end of the nite though, there was nar a sober Mainlander to be seen, just took them a while to get goin' with the "open bar tab"!!!! :cheers:
Just for reference, most of the people from Ontario that were there work with TSN, as do the couple that got married, just behind the scenes editing, writing scripts, etc.; great bunch to chat with!

I could have lasted another 2 hours or more. I figured I'd try a few drinks I never had before so I started with a Bavaria(better than Corona), good taste while sipping, lacked any robust flavour once it was downed, just a clean ending, no surprises or bad taste. I'm a fan of German beer(Beck's & Dab), and wine for that matter, and I'd enjoy drinking this again in the right setting, summer BBQ perhaps. Next was Guinness from a can(I've been told it tastes better this way than the bottles). It was rather good as well. Reminded me of puffed wheat cereal and coffee. Not a fast drinking beer by any means although I passed that off to my friend. Beck's I find it has an addictive quality or aftertaste that calls you back for another, so I tried Heineken. While similar, the last bit was enough to turn my stomach. I love rum so since this was all FREE! I had 2 glasses of Dark Spiced Capt. Morgan rum and Coke, no Pepsi damnit, before the nite was out.

All in all it was a blast although I wanted to dance more but my ride was ready to call it a nite, early rise that morning since she was the made of honor.


Car update:
Hopefully I'll have it back tomorrow, I'll let yah all know. I intend to replace the rest of the lines in the mean time.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bunch of drunks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its just way to fucken early to be sittin here on the comp, about to get ready and go to work.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i been at work for almost 2 hours
consider yourself lucky


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<----been at work since 10:30am yesterday.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what the hell do you do?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

residental services for department of social services. I work for 7 days then off for 7 days. I'm thinking of moddin' my 96 sentra grill to have mesh.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that might be kind of cool actually
how'd you get that job?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

My sis worked with the county and they needed more people and I had been working with kids younger than myself since I was in the 8th grade. Cool job 'cause mainly I work with 12-18 y.o. and we have lots of fun.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds like a cool job
i get to do data entry for an insurance company
we have lots of fun (not really)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

pimp slap the person next to you and watch the fun start :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the person next to me is a crusty old lady who barely understands how to check her e-mail
if i could i would
but its stiff-necked around here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> the person next to me is a crusty old lady who barely understands how to check her e-mail
> if i could i would
> but its stiff-necked around here


 hahahahah  thats my mom


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if it is, im sorry for you
she's disgusting


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

On top of old smokey
all covered with blood
i shot my poor teacher
with a 44 slug

I went to her funeral
even her grave
everyone threw flowers
i threw a grenade

i looked in the newspaper
she wasnt quite dead
i took a bazooka
and i blew off her head


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
LOL :wtf:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that brings back memories
how fucked were we talking about killing our teachers?

today kids would probably be put in jail for singing that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> On top of old smokey
> all covered with blood
> i shot my poor teacher
> with a 44 slug
> ...


 lol nice....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Elephant turns to a Camel and says...

"Why are your breasts on your back?

And the Camel says...

"Thats a weird question comin from someone with a dick on their face"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like that one


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

money, hoes, cars and clothes, thats how all my ****** roll. blowing dro on twnety fos thats how all my ****** roll.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Do you have a site where you pull and these jokes from? You're like a never-ending pit of jokes


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> money, hoes, cars and clothes, thats how all my ****** roll. blowing dro on twnety fos thats how all my ****** roll.


T.I.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hold em back, hold em back
Man fuck that *****
Fck that hold em back
gotta push that *****
hold em back, hold em back
push that *****
Fuck that hold em back


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Damn that guy's into holdin ****** back


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Do you have a site where you pull and these jokes from? You're like a never-ending pit of jokes


you talkin to me?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

yep


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he writes jokes for Adam Sandler


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I hear them from other people, get them in emails, make up some myself, comedy shows/movies. Combination of these is where i get my jokes from. It just amazes me sometimes how I remember them. I cant even remember what i wore yesterday, but i can remember jokes i heard in like 5th grade.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

plus he writes jokes for Adam Sandler


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My jokes arnt that bad.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i know
i know
you write jokes for chris rock


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why thank you kind sir...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i know
> i know
> you write jokes for chris rock




I saw Chris Rock live a few months ago. I forget the name of the tour, but it was being broadcasted on HBO for a little while.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Mike Epps is funny too. I saw his old skit from def jam, and damn that fucker was funny.

Mike: Damn bitch you fat
Girl: No i'm just big boned
Mike: No you big bitched


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw Wanda Sykes...pretty damn funny


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Chris Tucker
Eddie Griffin
Earthquake
Bruce Bruce
Cedric The Entertainer
George Lopez


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Ced is greatness


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Went to the 1st game of a double-header for the Phillies today. Great game, beautiful weather, and an awesome environment. It's my 3rd time at their new park this season and it just gets better everytime. BTW, they won 6-2! :banana:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

almost as nice as Arlington


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Almost as good as the Phillies


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're always right
dammit


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wakka wakka!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hwoarang


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u think there is gonna be traffic tomrw on 635 at around 6 or 7? or 35E?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

man..only a few more days, then me and heather are together at last..thanks guys..btw incase you didnt know, me + heather = love..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u think there is gonna be traffic tomrw on 635 at around 6 or 7? or 35E?


its not too bad
i drive 635 every morning around 6:20
its not stop and go, but there is some traffic


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i mean p.m. same thing?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

depends on which way you're going
west is backed up
east is pretty free-flowing


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma be goin to Coppell tomrw to hang with some friends


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I just bought one of those XMODS cars (a skyline of course) with the upgraded motor, suspension, and wheels n tires. had lots o fun learning how to drift it in my kitchen tonite.
going to bed now BYE!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> I just bought one of those XMODS cars (a skyline of course) with the upgraded motor, suspension, and wheels n tires. had lots o fun learning how to drift it in my kitchen tonite.
> going to bed now BYE!


lol where you get those @


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

radio shaq
they even have awd conversions for them too
I'm not gonna get on yet though still need to hone my skillz


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Goin to the track again tonight. My friend took the restrictor off his SVT Focus so it should do a lot better this time.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet....I'm going to my first international soccer game this weekend. Mexico vs Dominca Republic.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

where they having that at?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

alamo dome


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hope you survive the hooligans


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> Sweet....I'm going to my first international soccer game this weekend. Mexico vs Dominca Republic.


where is it gonna be at? and when


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/040616/6/1kr0.html

San Antonio Alamodome. Saturday at 7pm.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What do gay horses eat?





























[gay mans voice]haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy[/gay mans voice]


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a ceasar salad and a chocolate donut for lunch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wierd combo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm in coppel now. good ole hot blonde country girls


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

werd
i like the latinas myself, but hey


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and im still waiting for spankfest


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hal is late..maybe we should make a nice spankfest?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Spankfest? (ears perk up)

Did I hear spankfest?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

indeed you did my friend.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

*Our own little Spankfest*

everyone just post one chick that is your type
be sure to link it tho
and no sites with pop-ups

NWS Spankfest link
http://www.hot-latina-porn.com/images/free/latin-butt.jpg


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

sorry can't post attachments yet... 

must....(pant)
have...(pant)
spankfest....!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> sorry can't post attachments yet...


you just copy and paste the link bro


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you just copy and paste the link bro



Thanks Radioaktiv!!

Nice pic by the way, yum!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This is Carmen Luvana. She's a porn star but this is the best pic I could find of her.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
:idhitit:




j/p


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> This is Carmen Luvana. She's a porn star but this is the best pic I could find of her.



wait, shes a porn star, and thats the best pic huh? somethin tells me your too lazy to dig!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ^
> :idhitit:
> 
> 
> ...



I'd watch you hit it! :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> This is Carmen Luvana. She's a porn star but this is the best pic I could find of her.


 suck my fucking cock


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got the runs


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that girl looks like one of my friends.. but older


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

No meat on dem bones. I'd bet anyone of us would break her in half within the first 14 seconds.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Ranex said:


> No meat on dem bones. I'd bet anyone of us would break her in half within the first 14 seconds.


you woulds still hit it :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> I'd bet anyone of us would break her in half within the first 14 seconds.


of course cuz i bet all of you americans on here are overweight internet freaks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> of course cuz i bet all of you americans on here are overweight internet freaks


lol nice :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why thank you! azn pryde


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> of course cuz i bet all of you americans on here are overweight internet freaks


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

what type of americans u never specified ur pretty much an american too you live here.......so HA....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats the best pic u found?? weak sauce


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

idc what any of you say....id hit that so hard she'd wanna pay me to do it again~!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'd hit it like it was goin out of style


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

went to a jap meet today and yesterday watched and S13 run an 11 second 1/4 and a R34 ran a 10 second. Not bad really. ive got some video clips. if you want them let me know. Oh yeah and shit im bored. the lady is tight tight like a tiger


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I just got some techno cd's woooot and my breakfast consisted of countless handfulls of potatoe chips and a soda and I need to change my oil and wash my car, and when it's night time I need to go outside by my window and kills some crickets casue they're fucking loud and I can barely get some sleep. yeah I'm bored too...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm all hyped up (5 mugs of coffee in an hour) so I think I'll go bake in the sun and wash my dirty ride. (white rims are a bish to keep lookin' good)


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I didn't actually expect much for my birthday this year, but what really sucked is my mom forgot what day it was(yesterday) :thumbdwn: and late last night when we she called me to run some food to her hubby we were talking and i was dropping hints about the date and she finally got it. at 11:30 pm she finally said happy B_day 

anywho HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the fathers out there


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

2 more days!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just found out that i'm goin to vegas at the end of next month, in the middle of august as well, and i'm goin to florida in september. Then I think i'm goin to vegas again in october. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat more noodles!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want some


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

come over to my house then


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yipe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin, will your mommy make me pho if i go to your house?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

probably. 

but her pho isn't that good i'll take u to my friends house, his mom's pho is 2nd on my list. the 1st are restraunts 


MSG>YOU!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i leave tomorrow for montana!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I need some ideas for my license plate frame. HELP ME PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

those are illegal in texas


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dude
dirty


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I was thinkin...

I can hear yours
But you can feel mine

But I might as well put a sticker on my car that says "System inside, come jack my ass"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah^^
just bought a new mouse pad. it's leet


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Going to see Eric Clapton tonight @ the MCI Center in DC!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

who else is playing?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Robert Randolph and the Family Band


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Going to see Eric Clapton tonight @ the MCI Center in DC!



he played here in jax like 5 days ago


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

any good, i've never heard them?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I've been trying to see him for the last 8 years. Should be a pretty good show


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Check 'em out

http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1099383]

I really like "I Need More Love"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sweet thanks. ever heard of johnny lang? that kid kicks ass


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope I'm gonna look 'em up now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

eric clapton should be a dope show


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, i've always like clapton.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I'm excited! My g/f got the tickets for my birthday


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Canadian Peeps should appreciate this

Really Want Our Lady Peace to come around......haven't seen them in 5 years!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Yeah I'm excited! My g/f got the tickets for my birthday


happy bday homie g funk era. dont do anything I wouldnt do...and if you do, take pictures.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my GF got me tickets to the London Symphony Orchestra
i think that is going to be awesome
yeah, im a nerd


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow that uber


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

c'mon
coming from someone who is going to see Eric Clapton


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

You didn't just try to compair Clapton to them did you???

Okay well enjoy your tea and crumpets......I have a concert to attend to.
:thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i dont think Clapton is bad
but going to his concert can be no better than seeing the best orchestra in the world


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make u when u go to the ochestra thign u steal me one of those 1 million dollar violins...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish my girl was as dirty as my car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive seen that one
but still pretty good


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

my ex gf is as dirty as your car


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cash Gas Or Ass

One way or another, you pay for a ride.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I saw 

Cash, Gas, or Ass
Nobody Rides for Free


Maybe I should put somethin that has nothing to do with my car...

If you can read this
My turbo's havnt kicked in yet


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

or 
"Daddy's little princess" 
HAHAHAHAHAHAH
That would be cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That wouldnt really work too well considering my license plate says big daddy. I'm my own princess?? LoL


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Warning:

Driver knows Karma Sutra
and will use it to protect himself


A little lame, but its hard to find something to go with big daddy...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

How about...

Take a little ride
On the Funky Expedition


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

did you make your own avatar? Its cool! :thumbup: 
Is that how your expedition looks like?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BG DAH D = Baghdad.........u terrorist!


j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the dog goes meow.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the cat goes woof


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

meow meow meow goes the dog.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

woof woof woof goes the cat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

many men.... many many many many men. wish death pon me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm i should finsih my porn dl


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

quit whoring in here. aim me your pr0n d/l.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Picking up my amp today. I cant fucken wait.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

another day of summmer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

for some reason I can do more pull-ups with my hands facing away from me than with my hands facing me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur triceps are stronger then ur biceps


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think I use my triceps at all in pull-ups. Now I think I want more coffee.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you use your arms and your back. hands pointing away you're using ur tri's. facing you you are using bi's


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Pull-ups have nothing to do with your tri-ceps, only your bi-ceps. You got 2 parts to your bi-ceps and the second part is built more than the first. I use to be like that too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shaddap 


thinking about buying a new mouse. i'll post a pic later.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Logitech MX300 Optical Mouse USB/ PS/2 -RETAIL * 
Specifications:
Interface: USB/ PS/2
Number Of Buttons: 4x buttons + 1x Wheel
Optical/Ball: Optical
Wireless Technology: N/A
Features: MX Optical Engine


wut do you guys think?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i use this because im a pussy and a normal mouse makes my wrist hurt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that would suck for games =/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

never played any games on it
its at my work cube

i dont think gaming would be that bad
it would take some getting used to


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^"Clean-Fun" for the work environment.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm didn't go to fry;'s today. maybe i'll go tomrw. too lazy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ugh
fry's

hate/love


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

newegg.com is good


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

311 - Amber

This song rawks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, but sometimes you just need something that day
and i guess Fry's is my only option...unless I wanna get reamed at CompUSA


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about "Come Original"?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That is also a bad ass song my dear jujutzin


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Bumpin,
Since you have so much audio stuff.... I have a 15in Cerwin Vega Stroker and need to build a box for it, any ideas. The amp I got for it is a Crossfire BMF1000. I bought them both and have been too busy to come up with anything.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Hey Bumpin,
> Since you have so much audio stuff.... I have a 15in Cerwin Vega Stroker and need to build a box for it, any ideas. The amp I got for it is a Crossfire BMF1000. I bought them both and have been too busy to come up with anything.



look at the spec of what the sub wants...whether it be size, type, and so on...ive always like ported boxes...ive has sealed and bandpass, but nothing came close to my ported boxes...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is what I found Stroker 15D 

I want the deep bass, but the box size seems a little large for my b14. Should I just use the whole trunk?

edit:
sorry here is a closer link here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah, but sometimes you just need something that day
> and i guess Fry's is my only option...unless I wanna get reamed at CompUSA


 there's always first saturday in arlington.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am on vacation for a week, :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I'm off for 7days starting this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I'm off for 7days starting this afternoon :thumbup:


OH GAWD, non-stop post whoring festival for you. You're PC count will probably triple by week's end. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I prefer to use the PC term for post whoring "massive input sharing"


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I got my amp today. I'm soooo fucken happy. Now i'm designing my trunk space and I will let you guys know what I decide, and I will take pics when i'm done.

Jujutzin, tomorrow when i'm at work I will help you out homie.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what kind of box you doing?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damnit, I was supposed to caddy for a women's golf tourny today but ended up over sleeping. Oh well.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Damnit, I was supposed to caddy for a women's golf tourny today but ended up over sleeping. Oh well.


just think about all that fine female golfer poontang you're missing


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> what kind of box you doing?


Custom design to mesh in with half the trunk.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

be sure to take pics


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I got my amp today. I'm soooo fucken happy. Now i'm designing my trunk space and I will let you guys know what I decide, and I will take pics when i'm done.
> 
> Jujutzin, tomorrow when i'm at work I will help you out homie.



Thanks bro, :thumbup: 
take your time no rush, post pics of your system when you ger her done.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just think about all that fine female golfer poontang you're missing


 doubt it... i bet they are all old


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> doubt it... i bet they are all old


If they have money, they can be my sugar momma. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin...

1) try to make the box as close to manufacturer specs as possible, so when it hits it sounds the best
2) use a ported box for sure, this way you will get the deep warm hitting bass
3) if you are mounting your amp in a closed area for it not to be seen, make sure it has an open vent somewhere with a cooling fan
4) design the box to mesh in with your trunk (by this i mean size, color, and shape)

If I were you I would make the box facing at an angle towards the trunk lid. This way the bass wav's will bounce off your trunk and by the time they mature and sound the best, they are entering the cabin of the car. I would mount the amp behind the box to keep it clean, but I would also put a fan to keep it cool so it doesnt overheat and pop.

I've never seen your trunk so I am not able to give you an exact design. But if I make my box before you do, I will take pics and show you what I mean.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you don't work, you don't eat.
you don't ryhme, you dont shine.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

preach


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you don't work, you don't eat.
> you don't ryhme, you dont shine.


hey old man whithers....zip it, or i'll break your hip!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> hey old man whithers....zip it, or i'll break your hip!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ouch.. poor old man winters


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

poor man whithers should break his own hip


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a nice bowl of cereal


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate stupid posts lol I think I will just go ahead and hijack all posts I don't think are cool enough

second thought n/m


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want some chili
you would think in Texas I could find a good place around here to get some good chili
but alas, there is none


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

come to cali and get some "tommys" best chili-fries


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds pretty damn good


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

G/F's dog has a torn ligament and was up crying all night. Poor Dog


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get him a treat


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

He already did.....bunch of drugs so they could xray him. Has to go back and might need surgery. She said "I know what you're thinking but I'm not ready to have him put down yet". Dog was from the SPCA and had a broken leg that wasn't set properly so now he has problems. Same leg is the busted one this time too. He's only 4.....poor dog


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flesh of my Flesh, Blood of my Blood


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just bought a home :thumbup: , might be able to move in this weekend. Turning the smallest bedroom into a theater room, any ideas on how to insulate or sound proof the room?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dynamat! LoL


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Party @ Jujutzin!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back then hoes didn't want me, now i'm hot hoes all on me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> back then hoes didn't want me, now i'm hot hoes all on me


more like.....

bakc than you where a big fat ugly pig without shit, now you got a s13 and your **** nerd freshman friends from school ask you for a ride home.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm feeling the love in this thread.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no loki, the popular vote is that you are just gay.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> more like.....
> 
> bakc than you where a big fat ugly pig without shit, now you got a s13 and your **** nerd freshman friends from school ask you for a ride home.


^^^^ retalition from me calling me gay. :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^^ retalition from me calling me gay. :fluffy:


aparently drift called himself gay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol Pwn3ed by himself


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Loki is in the news!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> “Feeling the strength and power of another man straddling me from behind was an amazing turn-on. I tried it once and was hooked!” said Loki in an interview with UJ reporters.



LOL!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lol!

just hopping on the bandwagon


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

rofl!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Need MP3 player....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

check it
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=55-101-116&depa=0


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Bro! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and another
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/3839727

but the Rio is a better buy IMO


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I need 1.5 inch MDF or 3/4 MDF. Thats the one fucken thing I dont have hook ups on. Sucks to be me right now.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks bro,

need to find a small one that is easily concealed, covert music listening while post whoring at work, know what I mean? :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I need 1.5 inch MDF or 3/4 MDF. Thats the one fucken thing I dont have hook ups on. Sucks to be me right now.



What about lowes or Home depot?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this one is small
never heard of the brand tho
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=55-603-501&depa=0


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> this one is small
> never heard of the brand tho
> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=55-603-501&depa=0


That one is pretty cool!
So you checking them on Newegg.com?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, you might want to look around there
you know what you want more than I do


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i just came home early from work...I'm sick.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm off in 15 minutes. Gonna go home then go sign up at the gym later on. I cant wait. My ass needs to get back in shape so I can get bigger than I use to be.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Golds Gym?

Or a local no namer? Gyms are gyms, as long as they free weights. Don't like the machines that much.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gym = waste of money IMO
for a few months worth of memebership you can buy a nice set of used weights, and just work out at home, run around the block, etc.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Motivation... If i'm spending money at a Gym, I better be going. Also you can "see" the ladies working out! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i guess


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone looking for a job?
Its a mailroom position, printing reports, folding and inserting with machines and puting postage on them. Usually ou just sit around and look for something to do, and about two times a month there are about three heavy work days. 

Need someone to take over these duties as they are training me to do other stuf. (THEIRS)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Loki is in the news!


omg lmmfao SEE what I miss when I have to work on helicopters all day and yall are busy laughing yalls ass off and making sum of the coolest smack talk around

god I hate you guys I really really hate you guys


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> gym = waste of money IMO
> for a few months worth of memebership you can buy a nice set of used weights, and just work out at home, run around the block, etc.


Problem with that is, if you have no room for free weights and if your neighborhood is fucken ghetto, you cant really do those things. I've thought about that myself.l


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got a home gym


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man i want a lot of things. but i have no money.

i needa win the lottery.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Random Post whoring 

PC+


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

man its 2:16 here and i dont know if im supposed to be wakin up early tomorrow or not i think i am but i hope not because im going to be tired as hell!.......anyway im tired im leaving (yawns)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Dammit, I made a thread called "The Grudge" and got zero replies. Everyone is a bunch of non-movie-watchin'-bishes. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha. hey it happens...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i went to see white chicks last nite and saw the preview for the grudge...my girl thinks its gonna be good.....i was like "meh"....at first i thought it was the sequel to the ring


----------



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

Breakups suck...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

time to go run.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i cant wait for alien vs. predator
i really hope they dont screw this up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks good fromt he previews 


go predator!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Last night at around 8:15 that chick that is my good friend but I wanna hook up with her called and she said she wanted to kick it, and she lives a good 20-25 min away from me but she drove to my house this time, usually I end up meeting her down by her pad, but this time she offered to come pick me up, I thought that was pimp, so I thought I would share. Yeah last night was good, fun.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go bumpin


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah man usually when she calls if i'm not down by her pad, we dont meet up, but she called last night and she was like, I dont feel like goin home so I thought I would call you so we could get some coffee, i'm like I would but i'm not down there and gas is a bitch with a V8 to make that drive twice in 1 day, then shes like, well is there anything to do by your house? If there is I will come there, i'm like yeah. So she came and picked me up then we drove around for about 2 hours, laughed a lot, talked about some serious stuff, then she dropped me off. I had fun.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good for you bro
best of luck with your new chick


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

no head? booooooo!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> good for you bro
> best of luck with your new chick


I wish she was my new chick. I still gotta see how things turn out with her and that other guy. Hopefully they dont work out, but me and her do. She told me she wants to take me out drinking one night. LoL so lets see how that turns out.



Coco said:


> no head? booooooo!!!!


This isnt the kind of chick I would expect head from. Shes been a good friend of mine for the past 10 years. I mean if sexual things start happening, great, but if not, then as long as shes around i'm happy.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bleh
dont listen to numb nuts

things will work out man
just let it work itself out
if its meant to be then its meant to be
if not, then at least you didnt try to hard and make yourself out to be a jackass


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^
time for LUCNH!  
hey u goin to speedzone saturday?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe i love messing around with yous guys.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^that sounds very **** sexual


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

it was meant to sound like that, big boy. :kiss:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^
> time for LUCNH!
> hey u goin to speedzone saturday?


i might
you gonna be up there?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i think me and couple friends goin.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

might be workin on a friends SR swap
but hopefully i can make it out


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

damn it, my hook up for wires died too. The 0 gauge kit i was suppose to get for $40 isnt long enough. Its only 15 feet and I need 20.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we so hungy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what you guys talkin aboot?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Random stuff, I think


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bout to eat my 2nd lunch


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ok fatty


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah small meals all day long. it's better for u


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i eat like 5 times a day, at least


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the more dumps you take is better for you too. the more you get out, the more you can get it I always say


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How bout eating while on the John?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats just unsafe


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe it is, but i've done it a few times and im still alive


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're one of the lucky ones


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats wrong with eating while dropping the kids off at the pool?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Whats wrong with eating while dropping the kids off at the pool?


that's just fockin' nasty. who wants to eat and smell shoit at the same time?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that's just fockin' nasty. who wants to eat and smell shoit at the same time?



You eat shiot?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well I'm off to watch some anime (Either Gasaraki or Noir)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

is lain any good?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about Dracula X or bubblegum crisis?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

quittin time
see you ass holes tomorrow

Drac X is good (2/5), Bubblegum is really good IMO (3/5)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never taken the time to see Lain. Bubblegum Crash, Crisis and Crisis 2040 were all good. I've never heard of an anime called Dracula X, but if you like vampires take a look at both Vampire Hunter D flicks, Blood: The Last Vampire, and Hellsing.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

That time already? Must increase rate of post whoring, damn the 60 sec rule!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats right.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bored... but only an hour til I get out of work!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Off in 45 min. I cant wait.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Like what you did to your avatar :thumbup: 
Also saw pics of your expo in photoshop thread.. NICE!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thanks man. its nowhere near bein done though. Still gotta get my rims, bags, tints, system, and girls to fill it up. :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gotta keep showing us :showpics: as it progresses!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Definitely man. I gotta wait 2 weeks to get my MDF so I can start building my box.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Definitely man. I gotta wait 2 weeks to get my MDF so I can start building my box.


This was your 3000th post!

And I wanna see pics of the system! You have a beast of an amp and incredible subs


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

When I go home I will take a pic of my amp and subs just for a sneak preview of whats to come.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Two weeks???
That sucks..... Did you sign up at a gym yet?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No not yet. I'm gonna try to get into this sporting club by my work place. Hopefully I can get a good deal cuz my friend works there. If not, i'ma wait till my work changes locations, then i'ma go look for a gym to sign up to. That way I wont have to make 2 drastic trips if my work is on the opposite side of where it is now.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah that makes sense.. no use joining one and than having to cancel, damn registration and initiation fees!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

my family just joined the YMCA by our house. No, its not the ghetto one. They have a huge pool, skate park, Gym, stuff like that. Gives me another reason to come home from school next year


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I finally took a pic of my equipment for those who were interested to see.


----------



## PrinceMS (May 25, 2004)

I am bored, all my friends are working nite shifts and I don't want to hang around with any bish tonite.......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

go play gunbound


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gunbound is gayer then cs!!! GAYER!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just went 1-1 in sc few mins ago.

i hate newb allies 

i won the 2nd game pretty much all by myself though


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Starcraft??
I haven't played that game in a good 3 years. I feel like finding my copy and starting to play again hahahaaha.
I always liked attacking early when people use that no rush 10 minute bullshit hahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol of course 

hit me up if u wanna play


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I need to find the cd's first. I thought they were in the box but it's emtpy.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i went 4-1 for tonight  


not to shabby!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not too bad. I used to be big into CS 1.5 mods. I was one of the best gamers in Desert Crisis. I went like 105-60 once in a 25 min game. Gotta love sniper rifles


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

AWP> everything


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im more of a scout guy. it takes more accuracy to kill in one hit. and as a sniper, 1 hit 1 kill


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u guys are boring.. it's all about mp5. just run around and shoot bullets in their faces. fy_iceworld pwn3s you


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

The awp owns all. I remember using the the scrolling button on my mouse for fire and buying duals and just flicking it up and down for supper rapid fire, people thought I was hacking hahahahaha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

geez 8:15 im already bored at work. only 8 more hrs to go!!  

whats up with the NBA draft? 8 high schoolers taken in the first round? and i thought dallas was gonna trade their pick in a shaq deal? freakin dodgers lost all four games to the Giants, ALL FOUR  gawd i hate San Fran! Beltran got traded to Houston??!!!! damn.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

didn't get to see the draft since i was STUCK AT WORK TILL FRICKIN 9:30!!!! 

but damn, bunch of HS players huh? don't know if that's gonna be good or bad...hmm.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

shaun livingston was picked by the clippers.....he is 6'7 and *CANT* bench 185 lbs....he weighs 186 lbs....i thought that was pretty funny....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that's funny...so what's the deal with this howard kid? you think he'll pan out to be a superstar or another flop like kwame brown?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think Okafor is going to pan out better in the long run. I don't agree with taking HS kids. I'd much rather have a polished college junior or senior. HS ball is no where near the level of college. And college is no where near the NBA. SO that tells you how far they have to come up to play at a decent level.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i dunno, i havent heard much about him. eight h.s. kids were taken BEFORE Jameer Nelson....the frickin college player of the year. i dont think any of the h.s. players will become superstars, this will be the draft that ruins the urge for a team to pick out of h.s. kinda like the european craze....if anything i think nelson will be the player that stands out next year....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i def. think that teams should wait for the tallent to pan out. If the kid cant make it in college ball, why cant he in pro ball? plus you get to see if the kid is an idiot or not as well


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

isnt okafor the one with back problems? minor problems i think they were described as, but damn 17 or 18 and have back problems already? i would have steered clear from that guy....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> u guys are boring.. it's all about mp5. just run around and shoot bullets in their faces. fy_iceworld pwn3s you


 dude seraiouly play a differant map then ice world... with you mp5.

you will get owned!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude serious....Dirty!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> isnt okafor the one with back problems? minor problems i think they were described as, but damn 17 or 18 and have back problems already? i would have steered clear from that guy....


 yep, didn't he sit out a game or two in the ncaa tournament?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My sisters tire just went flat. damn nails.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i need new tires myself
is Discount the cheapest chain?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Guess who got a job today?! Gotta love interviews at 7am! Well anyway, I start next week as the head cook at a local restaurant. _Watch out!_ :banana:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Big-O and Kelley tires were cheaper than Discount a couple of the times i had to buy tires. just gotta check the specials, a little luck involved


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just got through watching an ol' school asian flick called "Hocus Pocus" directed by Samo

















Samo Hung that is


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i need new tires myself
> is Discount the cheapest chain?


My sister got hers from costco, and since they got a nail in it, they are gonna either fix it or replace it for free.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Guess who got a job today?! Gotta love interviews at 7am! Well anyway, I start next week as the head cook at a local restaurant. _Watch out!_ :banana:


You cook? Thats pimp! Whats your specialty? What kind of restaurant you cookin at? Share your secrets with me, so when I move out I wont have to buy food everyday.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> My sister got hers from costco, and since they got a nail in it, they are gonna either fix it or replace it for free.


is that included in the price of the tire, or do you have to buy a road hazard type of package separate?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I think thats included in the price of the tire.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, I'm off to watch some fine asian cinema (not porn for all of you perverts)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK, I'm off to watch some fine asian cinema (not porn for all of you perverts)


Dude seriously...you aint gotta lie to kick it...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it depends. at discount tire, its separate. im not sure about cost co but pretty much every where else has separate roao hazard programs


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*fart*


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

*sniiiifff*
did you have tacos for lunch?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

actually i had tacos last night. good nose.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

here's my random message when i'm bored! 


<^>


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's my randomness...
Oh I'm back on now.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I got the poops and it hurts


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> actually i had tacos last night. good nose.


thnx
I trained it well


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

it so sux not having anything to do tonight


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> it so sux not having anything to do tonight


Want to write my english essay then?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

ummm...
not only no


HELL NO!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hell no!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, im bored as hell and no one else is online. I guess im left all alone to do my post whoring.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I just got home from sitting in traffic for 5 hours  
I can't feel my legs!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn 5 hours, at this time of the night. What road were you on???


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I was on the 15 the hwy that leads to las vegas  took about 2 and a half hours to move 3 miles! don't know what happened but it was horrible!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't beleive I am awake this early on a sunday


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I was on the 15 the hwy that leads to las vegas  took about 2 and a half hours to move 3 miles! don't know what happened but it was horrible!


Were you comin back from vegas? Or somewhere else? Cuz I know another road back from vegas that never has any traffic.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't beleive I am awake this early on a sunday


 4:40 in the moring.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Priscilla Lee Taylor


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't beleive I am awake this early on a sunday


I went back to sleep around 11 and woke up to watch the rest of the nascar race and see jeff gordon win then fell back asleep until like 930 pm
so I guess waking up early was stupid lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!

Ok, I feel much better now.  You may continue..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> Ok, I feel much better now.  You may continue..


 completely random......


i seriously think that somebody should just kick some ass sometime


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flying V said:


> completely random......


There isn't a better place for it than here! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe there is...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have an Incubus song stuck in my head now...oh how is everyone?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I have an Incubus song stuck in my head now...oh how is everyone?


Im good, what Incubus song??? I love Incubus :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cws.searchx pwnes my laptop and it pisses me off!!!!!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im good, what Incubus song??? I love Incubus :thumbup:


Talk shows on mute..i think thats the name. I love incubus too! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

whats that.

best song by incubus, lights camera transaction


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

A Crow Left Of The Murder...nice, my favorite is Make Yourself. Best album ever!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I love their past albums too
Stellar is a great song


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah I like all of there stuff except for Fungus Amongus


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im sleepy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> im sleepy


Im getting there


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah. im out. later bro


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah im heading out as well...until tomorrow everyone


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Getting up at 530 am to go to work sucks


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yup....so does having to wake up at 6am to go to work after drinking 11 coronas the nite before... 

:asleep: <-- wish it was me....damn i should have called in sick today....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Woot! I just voted bishes!

It's good to finally be able to vote. Now I get to sit back and wait for the election results to poor in from coast to coast.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i just woke up like 2 hours ago cuz my parents kept calling the damn house to see if the fucking freezer was open....!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Another glorious day in OT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i'll drink to that!!! :cheers: ...(and pretty much anything else)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn i gotta hear it from all the bandwagon Angel "fans" today. they take 2 of 3 from the Dodgers, and now i got co-workers giving me shiznit about it. everyone knows im Dodger fan.....now all these guys liked the Angels all along....bastards


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> damn i gotta hear it from all the bandwagon Angel "fans" today. they take 2 of 3 from the Dodgers, and now i got co-workers giving me shiznit about it. everyone knows im Dodger fan.....now all these guys liked the Angels all along....bastards


lol same here :thumbdwn: all of a sudden these people like the angels here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I dont really care for baseball but since you guys are my fellow OT'ers...


*GO DODGERS!!!!*


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I like the "magic beer" @ the ballpark.....you know what I'm talking about. 

16oz plastic bottles of miller light!
<daydream> I'm in ******* paradise </daydream>


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the rangers!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

..................../´¯/)
...................,/¯../
................../..../
............/´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........./'/.../..../......./¨¯\
.......('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
........\.................'.../
.........''...\.......... _.·´
...........\..............(
.............\.............\....


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I went home on my break cause I "forgot" something that I needed for school. I don't think im going back, probably play some basketball or something.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wont someone notice?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nah.... nobody cares....

maybe the education system.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Still need $100 for the rest of the crap for my system. Cant exactly build a box without wood, cant get power to the amp without wires.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you just need wood and wires?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah man...I will worry about the carpeting of the box later, so as of now, I just need 2 or 3 sheets of MDF and 0 gauge power and ground wires.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You got fuse holders and connections already? What kind of tools do you use to cut the wood, you got air tools or just regular power tools?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> What kind of tools do you use to cut the wood, you got air tools or just regular power tools?


 he made his own out of some metal peices he found and some cardboard


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn man

found 20ft of 0 gauge on EBay for ~$40 shipped
i dunno if thats a good deal or not


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> You got fuse holders and connections already? What kind of tools do you use to cut the wood, you got air tools or just regular power tools?


I dont like to use fuses, I use circuit breakers...much cheaper. What do you mean by connections? Well i'm gonna be usin my friends table saw to cut the wood, so that takes care of that. And he has this other cutting tool he uses to get the perfect circle.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn man
> 
> found 20ft of 0 gauge on EBay for ~$40 shipped
> i dunno if thats a good deal or not


Thats not bad, but I need more than 20 ft. I'm probably looking around to needing 25-30 feet. And shipping gets costly cuz that shit is heavy.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im telling you, metal shards and cardboard. thats the only tools you'll need. maybe some peanutt butter..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I dont like to use fuses, I use circuit breakers...much cheaper. What do you mean by connections? Well i'm gonna be usin my friends table saw to cut the wood, so that takes care of that. And he has this other cutting tool he uses to get the perfect circle.



terminals and clamps, just want an idea of stuff I will have to buy once I start working on my setup.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I already have all the ring terminals cuz my friend makes them for me. Since I run my wires in a special way I dont need clamps. Especially for this setup since you shouldnt be able to see ANY wires when i'm completely done. And theres gonna be a lot of fucken wires once i'm done.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I already have all the ring terminals cuz my friend makes them for me. Since I run my wires in a special way I dont need clamps. Especially for this setup since you shouldnt be able to see ANY wires when i'm completely done. And theres gonna be a lot of fucken wires once i'm done.


 i would say so. how big is the box?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The way i'm doin it as of now, is its gonna be 2 separate boxes for the subs so I can put them as far apart as possible with the amp in the middle of them. More shape and design to it, but thats the basic idea. Each box is suppose to be 1.5 cubic ft with a 4 inch port mouth by 15.4 inches long.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> The way i'm doin it as of now, is its gonna be 2 separate boxes for the subs so I can put them as far apart as possible with the amp in the middle of them. More shape and design to it, but thats the basic idea. Each box is suppose to be 1.5 cubic ft with a 4 inch port mouth by 15.4 inches long.



Sounds better the more we hear about it!! Is that going to wiegh down you expedition any? It'll probably be a lowrider once all the equipment is loaded. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Considering the fact that each sub alone weighs 44lbs and the amp weighs another 30 or so, plus the wood, should be a total of around 100-120lbs in the trunk of the expo. But since i'm gettin new shocks and i'm gonna bag it, I should be just dandy.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Considering the fact that each sub alone weighs 44lbs and the amp weighs another 30 or so, plus the wood, should be a total of around 100-120lbs in the trunk of the expo. But since i'm gettin new shocks and i'm gonna bag it, I should be just dandy.



Are airbags pretty easy to install or are you going to have a shop do it for you?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No me and 2 of my buddies are gonna install them ourselves. One of the guys thats installing them with me has some on his lifted F150 and we installed his too. So it shouldnt be hard.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> But since i'm gettin new shocks and i'm gonna bag it, I should be just dandy.


http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v245/[redacted]/thbumpin.gif

:thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ i'm down!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ i'm down!


you're up _and_ down!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hopefully sooner than later. Cash flow is a bitch right now.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cash flow is always a problem


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Cash flow is always a problem



Not for my avatar!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thats a lot of twenties, kinda like a perpetual atm machine gone whacko!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm gonna buy the wood on wednesday or thursday then start makin the 2 box's. But it seems that the whole setup is gonna take longer than I expected. I'm gonna wait to get my amp for my high's too before I custom make anything in the truck. So I dont do the work twice. But I'm gonna make an awesome design. I've already started to draw it out. Too bad I suck at drawing though.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nice


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Its a wonderful day in the neighborhood,
a wonderful day in the neighborhood,
would you be my neighbor? :thumbup: 

Goodmorning OT folk!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok well I just got back from the auto shop here on post and dammit where in the world can I find halo's for under 200.....these people are nuts where is the wrecked customized sentra when i need one????

If anyone has spare custom parts let me know I might be able to pay ya a little something......I'm poor and in the army defending freedom for all to own whatever they want......(shameless sympathy plug)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its too early for that cheery shit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

why is today so damn boring?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cuz we noobs suck a fat one
and OT just hasnt been the same since we came


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

G/F's dog needs leg surgery....getting it in 2 weeks.

On a lighter note her car was hit-n-run on last night. Lucky she wasn't 2 spots up from where she was......that one is with the insurance company (totaled)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i never understood why people put thier animals through surgery


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, that's a lighter note? Good thing she's ok.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah for some reason today is kinda blah. gots lots of work to do here, so its cutting into my NF time.....damn job! lol.

it pisses me off when i hear the rumours about SHAQ getting traded for either Webber or Nowitzki...they both suck azz. both disappear in the playoffs, and ive hated both for years now....heh-heh.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my old dog had surgery once when I was younger it broke it's back when my mom ran over him so my grandfather did cranum explority surgery with a 38 round to the head

I hated him for that lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I finally found a deal to a gym that i'm happy with. $800 for 3 years and I can go to any of the locations in SoCal. And after the 3 years is up, $50 a year after that to renew. So i'm down with that deal.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thats a pretty damn good deal!! :thumbup: Is it a full blown gym with pools and steam rooms and studd? (hehe... Studd)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Well I finally found a deal to a gym that i'm happy with. $800 for 3 years and I can go to any of the locations in SoCal. And after the 3 years is up, $50 a year after that to renew. So i'm down with that deal.


what gym is that? you can pay the $800 up front, or do they require to automatically deduct your monthly fees? i need to join a gym, but hate having them deduct the fees from my account....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Its the 24 hour sporting club in glendale. Its got 50 exercise bikes and treadmills, free weights, machines, basketball court, pool, sauna, aerobics room, and showers. And they want you to pay the $800 up front.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The thing is, after I got into the fight last night, I realized that I need to join a gym. I cant beat people's ass' the way I use to. This is a double positive when I sign up, cuz not only will I lose my gut, and get built again, I will end up quitting smoking. Hopefully drinking too. I'm like a fucken sponge when it comes to alcohol.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> Wow, that's a lighter note? Good thing she's ok.


No no.....this happened @ 3 in the morning. Witness saw it called cops. They ran her tags and knocked on her door.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Left me alone left to take care of both the mail and IT problems, another busy day, won't have much time to post whore. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

same here
we must have very similar jobs


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes..... 
must be why we both post whore so much...... :thumbup: 
although different time zones....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

For real?

I got a lot of shit to do at work today too. Barely time for NF today. But I stop by when I get a chance.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm bored :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So if i'm "Fucken bored" does that mean...?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Reading new SCC article about Chevy Cobalt SS.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> So if i'm "Fucken bored" does that mean...?


LOL :fluffy:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

just procrastinating..... might get in trouble though...
ahhh who cares.... they need me anyway


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> LOL :fluffy:


I'm wearin you down...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Updated my license picture today and I have a meeting for work tonight. I'm bored so I thought i'd share.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i have less than $200 in the bank
thats the least ive had in over 5 years
i feel like a bum


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I had $80 in my wallet this weekend and that was the most cash I've had in about 4 years. I mainly rely on my check card


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I do the same thing...almost always use my checkcard unless I know I need cash.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
i just always have at least $500 in there to cover anything
and now i got nothing, or so it feels
i need to make some extra money


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the main reason I don't carry cash is so my wife can't sniff it out and ask me for some. I'll have no cash in my wallet for days at a time and let's say I get $20 on a tuesday, by that afternoon she'll ask me for some cash.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wow.......tracy mcgrady just got traded to houston for steve francis, other players involved......yao and mcgrady....crazy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wow, i wonder how far the rockets can go this time around. not hopping on the bandwagon, but i hope they can make it farther into the playoffs than they did with francis and mobley.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I remember hearing about the possibility a week ago. there was also something about it being the first time a player wins the scoring title (I think) and being traded the following season. the rockets are trying to get McGrady/Yao to be like Bryant/Shaq.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i dunno, yao didnt get many touches with francis, i wonder how much of the ball he'll see with mcgrady around. now they need a point guard, and im beginning to believe the rumors of derek fisher signing with the rockets. as long as they kick the spurs and mavs ass all year long its cool :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good luck on that


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> i dunno, yao didnt get many touches with francis, i wonder how much of the ball he'll see with mcgrady around. now they need a point guard, and im beginning to believe the rumors of derek fisher signing with the rockets. as long as they kick the spurs and mavs ass all year long its cool :thumbup:


 lol, all i know is that it's going to be an interesting and different season with so many changes going on already. i was wondering the same thing about yao and mcgrady. i doubt their touches will be even. i think mcgrady will be getting the ball more since yao still needs some improvement. but who knows...i'm no expert.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yao is just clumsy
if he could just get out of puberty then he'd be great


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yao had some great games last year, but having mcgrady on the same team might retard his growth. i know mcgrady and vince carter couldnt play on the same team, and they are related!....im not sure if that whole drama was based on sharing the ball. from the few times that grant hill and mcgrady played together in orlando, mcgrady wasnt shelfish with the ball. hopefully mcgrady will appreciate having a big guy on his team, not like a certain guard playing for L.A.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hopefully the drama will be get at a minimum.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm wearin you down...


you can never wear me down, your not man enough lol :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> you can never wear me down, your not man enough lol :fluffy:



HaHa!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

there is only one who is 'man enough'


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> you can never wear me down, your not man enough lol :fluffy:


why dont you find out if i'm man enough? :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and so the offer was extended


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So I signed up to the gym. $657 for 3 years, and $49 each year after that. All SoCal 24 hour fitness locations. My goal is to go twice a day, once right after work for cardio, then once after I get home to lift weights with my sisters bf. I hope I can stick to it.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cheese whiz is awesome.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Cheese whiz is awesome.


cheese whiz and ritz is the best, so how are you tonight???


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> cheese whiz and ritz is the best, so how are you tonight???


Kind of tired but I can't sleep...really restless for some reason.
How u doing?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im good, lost at poker really fast so thats why im on earlier then usual


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

That sucks about the poker, lose any money or did you guys just play for fun?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> That sucks about the poker, lose any money or did you guys just play for fun?


nah it was just a free buy in tournament so i didnt lose any money. I havent lost any money in a long time now that i think about it...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

well i started my "workout" schedule this week too. since im not gonna join a gym, ill get my cardio from playing basketball three times a week, and from baseball practice. i have free weights at home, so ill hit those four times a week. im planning on gettin up to doing 50 pushups and situps every morning, and bump that number up. main thing is to stay active.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i wish i had your discipline and desire. i suck.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gutentag OT!!!!
Another day in OT paradise!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

well i just started this week, so hopefully i can stay on course. i had a workout routine about a year ago and stuck to it, but then i had to have an appendectomy. i lost like 20 lbs. so i said once i hit 165 again, ill start up the routine again. here i am at 170+ and its time....


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah I have been procrastinating also. I already joined a gym and when I started, I was going five times a week, one hour weights and then twenty mins of cardio. It felt great and I lost a lot of fat, but then we moved last week and its been close to two weeks since I've gone. Its a little bit farther and I love going from 5:30 am to 7:00am, but I hate to leave my little woman behind. All excuses I know, but starting tomorrow I'm going to run around my neighborhood after work and just do the weights in the morning.
I just hope I can stick to it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well my work scheduled changed AGAIN! it went from 9-530 to 7-330 to 730-4 to 8-430. Hopefully it will stay at 8-430.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what do you do?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm a CSM for this company that sells ink cartridges and laser toners online.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm a CSM for this company that sells ink cartridges and laser toners online.


can you give me a good deal on ink  :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Whats your printer model?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

epson stylus photo 1280 :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

It will be roughly $35 for 4 cartridges for your printer. 2 color cartridges and 2 black cartridges.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just woke up


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Half an hour till lunchtime!!
Ready to eat some num-nums!!! SO HUNGY!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Half an hour till lunchtime!!
> Ready to eat some num-nums!!! SO HUNGY!! :thumbup:


I second that. Goin to eat NOW!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That sucked. I took the time to get pricing for NP and she never even came back to get'em. HATER!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just got back from lunch, ate much, sleepy now....
Time for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's..............


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm actually in the middle of lunch. LoL I will let you know how i feel once i'm done.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So whats for lunch for the Big Bumper?
Brown baggin it or went out?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Brown baggin. I need to save as much dinero as possible.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, money is always tight. Never make enough to be comfortable.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I do, I just have excess bills to make it uncomfortable.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Three times the workload I started with, and only a 75cent raise. I'm looking for a different job right now. I have money, just don't like spending too much. Always gotta keep some stored away in case of emergency.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woo
got pay check with mas hours of OT
not too shabby


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Must hit lottery or at least some large slot machine jackpot!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes
that too would be not too shabby


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Slow afternoon at work, but gives me time to enjoy OT!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well i've been doin some thinkin, and since I dont have a 240 anymore, do you guys think I should change my user name? If you do, please suggest what you think I should change it to.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bumpinexpedition


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bumpin expo

or just bumpin


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Big Bumpin Daddy

or BBB
(big bad bumper)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> bumpin expo
> 
> or just bumpin


I was think just Bumpin too, but that seems too plain. No? 

How about BigDaddyBumpin?
or BumpinBigDaddy?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I was think just Bumpin too, but that seems too plain. No?
> 
> How about BigDaddyBumpin?
> or BumpinBigDaddy?



Big Thumpin Daddy
Big Daddy Thumper
or THWUMPPPP!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like Bumpin the best

or Just Bumpin


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

He changed it
Bumpin :thumbup: !!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Time to go home...latez


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

looks like you got a haircut with your short name.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

All it needs is a little color!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Need to hurry up to take a break!!! 


Almost time to go home though... maybe I should just leave early.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

It looks like its going to rain, I hope it does and washes the damn bird poop off my car. Either way, gotta clean my car before the weekend. Going to cruise Reno again, check out the hotties. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I am so glad you guys don't have those nasty ass disgusting contests very often they about made me sick 

but I know where blanks gets all of his stuff from but I know where alot more are and if he wanted to battle it out I think I could beat him


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dude, its on...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Do I have to make another thread?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i like riding in boats. it's fun to justs be going about 35 mph in a boat on the open lake and just let the warm/cool air run through your hair and on your face. a very enjoyable, relaxing thing. i love it.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> looks like you got a haircut with your short name.



Kinda feels like I lost weight without the numbers..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got back from the gym after 2 hours of work out. I dont know if i'm gonna be able to move tomorrow. I'm already sore.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I just had all hope and comfort ripped away by my girlfriend..Click on my online journal , the whole story is there..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey blank if ya wanna go lets do it tonite at around 7 ct it's on brotha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I just had all hope and comfort ripped away by my girlfriend..Click on my online journal , the whole story is there..


what the hell man?
and you're just waiting on her?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Last day of Trigonometry for me!! FUCK YEAH!! I can fail the final and still pass the class...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sine? cosine? oh god, i have nightmares!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got some nasty bottled water today, tastes metallic and kind of leaves a film on your tongue, but I am hella thirsty. What can you do?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ummm. get different water?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, but I don't want to take a break right now. Besides they wont let me go to the gas station during break, So I sneak off to wherever I need to go during the post office run. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wont let you do what you want on break?
who do you work for?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ dude, i think he works at the same company i work for.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

National Business Factors
or as some people say
National butt fudgers

They claim if we get into an accident during our break its considered work related, just because the gas station is across a busy intersection. I don't blame them, but it sucks balls. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hmm
if you're on break, then you should be able to whatever the hell you want
i go to the mall or gas station or whatever
they actually make us take breaks and lunches and tell us that we need to get away from our computers
they it improves productivity
<shrug>


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So here I am, drinking water thats tastes like monkey ball sweat, all the while listening to people whine about either its too hot/cold, or its too bright/dark, or that can't work in intolerable sweatshop conditions. It's not like we work for Martha Stewart, these people expect the IT department to treat them like royalty, tending to their every need.

And did I mention my water tastes like the sweat off the balls of a masturbating monkey?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

has anyone beides me noticed the amount of times monkey testicles have showed up lately???????

oh hey blank we gonna have a gross out tonite or not??? I can't do it until; about 11 or so cause I have to take the kids to a laser light show but after that I'm free all night

just ready to see if you can stand truly disgusting things


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> So here I am, drinking water thats tastes like monkey ball sweat, all the while listening to people whine about either its too hot/cold, or its too bright/dark, or that can't work in intolerable sweatshop conditions. It's not like we work for Martha Stewart, these people expect the IT department to treat them like royalty, tending to their every need.
> 
> And did I mention my water tastes like the sweat off the balls of a masturbating monkey?


Why do you know what the sweat off the balls of a masturbating monkey tastes like?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just placed a $4000 order for ink cartridges, and hes gonna place another one next week. Thats pimp! Too bad I dont work off commission, cuz then I would be able to take the rest of the month off.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you should get something for selling that much


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Why do you know what the sweat off the balls of a masturbating monkey tastes like?



I heard from Blank, he related a similar story of when he visited south america....

























J/K :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hmmmm Fettuccini Pasta Bowl


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lunch sounds good, got half an hour to go... yum yum, hungy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> I just placed a $4000 order for ink cartridges, and hes gonna place another one next week. Thats pimp! Too bad I dont work off commission, cuz then I would be able to take the rest of the month off.


 Damn, I feel the exact same way.

I configure $3 million servers but I don't get one penny from commission. The sales people are the ones that bank. !FOCKERS!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll tell ya, Uncle Bens makes the best Pasta/Rice Bowls out there hands down


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Lunchtime mofo's - and today it will be..............Wendy's!!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get the spicy chicken
thats the best


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got a rumblin in my belly just thinking about food, good thing my parents live close to where I work. Just swing on by and eat and watch tv for an hour. Hopefully my sis made something. :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually have some _real_ work to do today!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate that stuff


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

what is this *work* you speak about? Is this a primitive ritual of some sort? What culture does this *work* derive from? :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

It's system designed to keep you in line. *They* threaten to take away necessities from you if don't conform.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont know what to eat and i'm starvin, and my sister wont get off the phone to tell me what she wants so we can get food.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get some dairy queen


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont have 1 around me. Otherwise thats not that bad of an idea.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

not for lactose intolerant people, though u could shit your pants and eat it!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> I heard from Blank, he related a similar story of when he visited south america....



i swear to god if i ever meet you im going to pee on you...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> i swear to god if i ever meet you im going to pee on you...



Ahhhhhh golden showers!!!!!

I'm sorry, I had to explain myself, it just came out. :crazy:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dude, I think Blank gone postal!!! He's starting to take over the three word thread. Someone should let Coco know that Blank is jacking his thread!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he has embraced his inner whore


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

At work alone, and they told me to do nothing but answer emails and answer the phones. Thats so pimp! And I just found out then when we move locations, hes gonna hire someone to strictly answer phones, so I can do my other work in peace and get everything done in time. Which means I dont have to deal with stupid people anymore. WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So now you have time to post in OT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fo shizzle Dizzle


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hate to break it to ya but you'll be dealing with stupid people for a lot longer then that :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Stupid people complain in droves, no matter where you are or where you go, I guarantee there will be some there. But it might be less or more, depending on where you go.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Great... Its going to rain again... thuderstorms and all. My car is filthy, need to get it clean tomorrow. Gonna cruise Tahoe and Reno. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not gonna be dealing with customs period. Doesnt matter where we relocate to.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Almost time to go!!! Gonna work out Bumpin?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wooohooo tonites laser showq got rained out and I'm eating taco bell

now where the hell is that blankgaysex at??? I thought we were going to do the gross out

guess he punked out
oh well


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm bored.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Just in case any of you post whores were in doubt. I pwn the post whorin' crown. :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fucken Whore!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Just in case any of you post whores were in doubt. I pwn the post whorin' crown. :fluffy: :thumbup:


 no u don't. i do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no u don't. i do.


yeah w/e. who's a$$ do I have to kick to collect my prize?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah w/e. who's a$$ do I have to kick to collect my prize?


 how many posts did you end up with?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

can we please get onwith our lives???.....lol ya sluts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

your shuck a dumb little boy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol yeah but you are trying it now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol yeah but you are trying it now


hahaha im too lazzy to print the screen
but i OWNED him now


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I'll let ya be have fun bro I'm gonna go play a game with the kids


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao I'll let ya be have fun bro I'm gonna go play a game with the kids


ok have fun!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah w/e. who's a$$ do I have to kick to collect my prize?


 ok mister hendrix.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ok mister hendrix.


just a random message, Hendrix is my first name. My last name is Ultimate Post Whore.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

did i miss out on a whoring contest or something


i did to huh

damn it i knew knew i would miss something good if i went outside


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its so fucking boring and i dont know what to do


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i know it was kickin like 30 min ago when i left for food then i come back and it dead


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

don't you hate it when you search and search but can't find anything then when you post you find something?????

I am looking for some cheap headers for a 2004 spec v for my buddy and I be damn if I can find anything
found lots of info on headers but no prices


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Gonna go out to eat.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Gonna go eat out.


who?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> who?


his lover nickzak hahaahha


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

lol 
where's the beef


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> lol
> where's the beef


dont know about that, but i got some chorizo here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Loki said:


> his lover nickzak hahaahha


actually it was your girlfriend.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm nachos


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

nachos for dinner


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mexi dips and chips for lunch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just woke up from a 2 hour nap. I'm feelin' good :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm bored


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I was thinking about jacking your thread, but how in da fock do you jack a random message thread?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

like this


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

doesnt look like it worked


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

or this


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah
congrats


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it worked this time


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

still didnt work. i'm still bored


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this time?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm bored too  :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm bored too  :fluffy:


you need more excitement in your life.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

going to UPS terminal at 4am, to check out a job there. anyone here work for em/have worked for em?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> going to UPS terminal at 4am, to check out a job there. anyone here work for em/have worked for em?


I would have worked for them if they could have promised more than 25-30 hours a week. Part time just wasnt going to cut it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats cool. I need a job


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I'm off to my lasik visit to see if my eyes are ready for surgery. I have been going for the past couple of months because my eyes have changed a little in the past couple years and they want to make sure they are stable enough to do the surgery. hopefully I'll be able to have it done soon and never need contacts again


god willing anyways


have fun and I'll bbl


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> going to UPS terminal at 4am, to check out a job there. anyone here work for em/have worked for em?


yeah I worked for them part time about 3 years ago. the pay was pretty good. the hours sucked ass (12am-4am). but if you need it to pay for school they will help with that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well guess what!!!!!!!!!! jul 20th I'll be taking a break from nissan forum

cause I won't be able to see the comp
I am shceduled for prk surgery on the 20th and they said I should sleep for about 3 days then start getting up and doing stuff slowly 

hot damn no more contacts no more glasses (I hope)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want that
but i cant afford it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

the military is paying for it because I'm in aviation 
if it wasn't for that I would end up paying like 2 g's an eye I think


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well guess what!!!!!!!!!! jul 20th I'll be taking a break from nissan forum
> 
> cause I won't be able to see the comp
> I am shceduled for prk surgery on the 20th and they said I should sleep for about 3 days then start getting up and doing stuff slowly
> ...


yer gonna be blind for those 3 days and your wife is gonna fock with you mercilessly


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey maybe you can have 'em give you those eyes like Vin Diesel in Pitch Black!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I done told my wife those days I'm locking my self in my room and poping peracet(sp) and passin out 

oh and jokingly I asked about changing my eyes and they saiud they don't do anything like that so I'm shit out of luck on my glow in the dark zombie eyes

they punks from twizted have the eyes I want to bad they are contacts


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude, I think I shall take a break now.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you shall


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Handled my good friend...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

godspeed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My passenger's side airbag just arrived.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hehe
the one that was shown in your trip to the mall?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeap, that's the one. Now all of you who look at everything _but_ what the picture is of can go to hell.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love these computer chairs at work
big thick padding
i can let one rip and no one has a clue
until the odor
but no one knows quite where it's coming from


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just got back from lunch, holidays have good and bad sides to them.
Good:
have a day off to do whatever
Get paid to not go to work

Bad:
Have to do holidays worth of work the next business day


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just reserved my hotel for my trip to vegas on the 23rd.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

think i landed that job with UPS. hope so, i need the money. dont mind the 20-25 hours, and yah, im hoping to use it to help with school. that, and the full bennies, for a part time jo, for ike 5-10 bucks? oh hell yes.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> think i landed that job with UPS. hope so, i need the money. dont mind the 20-25 hours, and yah, im hoping to use it to help with school. that, and the full bennies, for a part time jo, for ike 5-10 bucks? oh hell yes.


I have a few friends who work/have worked for UPS. The usually work late nights. Also heard that the orientation takes like a week. They do give you benefits and help with your tuition which is really cool. Keep us posted!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i applied to work for the shipping dept. of Aramco Services ( my dad's company). 10.50 an hour. benefits.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't sleep...anyone alive out there?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I can't sleep...anyone alive out there?


holy shit, your still up. Shouldnt you have passed out by now???


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guess i was 10 minutes too late, obviously just need to keep MSN up at all times.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Man am I bored right now! There needs to be some better TV on at this time of night!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm the only one on at 3:45!!! Woot, i run OT now...hahahaha. Ok, now im bored. Im going to bed.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Did anyone watch "Rides" last night on TLC. they had some good stuff of drifting.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i didnt see it last night
but ive seen that episode


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought the IS430 was da bomb


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that was a bad ass car
my friends mom has a GS430 (real fast for being so fat)...i cant imagine driving an Altezza with that power


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd luv to see nissan stuff their V8 into a maxima (or a altima but I seriously doubt even with the engine bay gutted that it would fit)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodmorning to all OT post whores!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

or a sentra! lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'd luv to see nissan stuff their V8 into a maxima (or a altima but I seriously doubt even with the engine bay gutted that it would fit)


Last I heard 2005 Maximas were suppose to come V8. They put one in the Q45 I dont see why they shouldnt put one in the Maxima.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That should be pretty sweet. Pretty soon that Max will be the size of a school bus


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha then the name maxima would really have a meaning


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

v8 maxi would be awesome
needs something to distinguish it from the altima class


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

indeed. i thought the 265hp was glood for now but i'd like to see a V8 in the near future. which engine are they using?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Specifications they didnt give me, but I would think its the V8 they use in the Q45. What is that a 4.5 V8?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i think so. what if they swapped the 5.7 from the titan


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that would be too much
IMO


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i think so. what if they swapped the 5.7 from the titan


Thats a little TOO pimp, even for nissan.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha yeah, i'd swap it into my spec-v. mid engine. rwd 5.7L power Spec-v


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> haha yeah, i'd swap it into my spec-v. mid engine. rwd 5.7L power Spec-v


just get a Lotus Esprit


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

true. i'd rather have the elise R


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Exige is the best hands down








squirt


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, you got me there. thats one of the sweetest cars i've seen


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Something random


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bored out my mind, need to get high speed internet at home, now that we have no cable or satellite. 56K modem is only functioning at 9.6K......drag drag drag... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If I dont get the wood from my sisters bf's dad by the end of the week, i'm just gonna go buy it somewhere else on friday. So monday it should be done, tuesday pick up the wires, wednesday install everything, thursday get arrested for causing heart attacks to the pedestrians I pass.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

is he giving it to you?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you said "wood"....lol.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> is he giving it to you?


Well if its from my bf's dad then yeah hes just gonna give it to me, but if I have to get it from somewhere else, its $21 a sheet of MDF and I need 2 sheets.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> If I dont get the wood from my sisters bf's dad by the end of the week, i'm just gonna go buy it somewhere else on friday. So monday it should be done, tuesday pick up the wires, wednesday install everything, thursday get arrested for causing heart attacks to the pedestrians I pass.



Yeah I can see you are getting a little impatient, but I say all good things are worth waiting for. Don't rush through the install though, take some pics so we can see the progress. Can't wait to see your setup!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Yeah I can see you are getting a little impatient, but I say all good things are worth waiting for. Don't rush through the install though, take some pics so we can see the progress. Can't wait to see your setup!! :thumbup:


The thing is, the guy who gonna cut the wood for me is goin to russia in 15 days, and hes gonna be gone for 30, thats why I wanna get this shit installed before he goes. He wants it installed before he goes more than I do.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you couldnt go to home depot and get it?

(excuse my complete ignorance of audio)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I could but they dont have the size I need. I need nothing smaller than 3/4 inch and the biggest that Home Depot has is 5/8 inch. And you cant cut MDF at home depot anymore. I think its a state law.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want to go home already


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I want to go home already


I want to go to your home already too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol ok :fluffy: bring a 12 pack :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I will bring 24


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

even better!!!! but what will you drink? lol :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That all depends on how drunk you get


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbup: whoa!!!
alguien le esta poniendo cuernos a las chicas!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> :thumbup: whoa!!!
> alguien le esta poniendo cuernos a las chicas!!


Ummmm....tengo el gato los pantalones


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Ummmm....tengo el gato los pantalones



so is that its tail or you just happy to be whoring with Nismoprincess?? :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey princess....

Once you go chunky, you know we gettin funky!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

chunky????
I only like my peanut butter chunky, thank you very much!!!
 

Did she leave already?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I got a beer belly what can I say?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

anyone notice anything new?
<--------


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks for your support
whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fock you very much, whore


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got back from the gym and I must tell you guys it feels great! I havnt felt this good physically in a looooooooooong time. I encourage everyone to start gettin some activity if you dont already have some. I love it!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

activity?
but you get all sweaty
and it hurts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I get plenty of activity, especially when I have to sprint from the couch to the fridge :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> activity?
> but you get all sweaty
> and it hurts


That sounds like a woman who lost her V card.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm tired and bored. I do not feel like bein at work today.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont feel like digging out this stump in my back yard


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

With ya on that one. Reading the new Automobile with a "work busy" window sitting on the desktop incase anyone comes in.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nice way to get fired lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm hungry. Okay guys, what should I eat today?

Jack in the Box
Panda Express
Subway
Burger King
McDonalds
Carls Jr.
KFC


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nah....I have down time right now so as long as I'm available to them if they need help they're cool with it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> I'm hungry. Okay guys, what should I eat today?
> 
> Jack in the Box
> Panda Express
> ...


 hmmm... go for the BK.


^well atleast your not gonna get fired


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> I'm hungry. Okay guys, what should I eat today?
> 
> Jack in the Box
> Panda Express
> ...


I'd go with Subway. 6'' Double Chicken


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've always wondered if Panda Express is good...never gone there before.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm don't think we have those in MD. Not that I've seen anyway


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

they're allright. when it comes to eating asiain. im more of a Thai or japanese fan myself.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> I've always wondered if Panda Express is good...never gone there before.


You know it all depends on the people who make it. I've gone sometimes where I cant stop eating cuz its so damn good, and i've been to some other ones where it was so bad i couldnt eat it all. But I ordered the same thing everytime I go there. But for the most part its good, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i love thai. i eat phat thai about once a week. good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> You know it all depends on the people who make it. I've gone sometimes where I cant stop eating cuz its so damn good, and i've been to some other ones where it was so bad i couldnt eat it all. But I ordered the same thing everytime I go there. But for the most part its good, you should try it sometime.


 what do you usually get? i always get gen tsao (joe) chicken.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

vietnamese is about the best ive ever had
not much beats pho


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> what do you usually get? i always get gen tsao (joe) chicken.


I get all chow mein cuz I think the rice sucks, orange flavored chicken, and either beef with broccoli or chicken with potato if they have it. And if i'm really hungry I get the vegetable egg rolls too.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah it is. there's this place not to far from my house called nit noi. its not the best thai but its pretty good. 

but as far as japanese goes. there are several good sushi bars and hibachi grills in houston. 

miyako's( shushi)
Hido( hibachi and sushi)
Taiko( hibachi and sushi)
benihana


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So yeah back to what I asked. What should I eat for lunch today?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> So yeah back to what I asked. What should I eat for lunch today?


i think the consensous is panda express


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just ended up gettin Jack in the Box cuz it was the closest thing to me.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

oh i see.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

said the blind man


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wait who's the blind man?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

see you whores wednesday
Im off to Fort Worth (shittiest vacation evar)
i dunno what the hell im gonna do for 5 days without the forums
but my Jack Daniel's and I shall manage

by2u!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude its that one guy. Dont hate on the blind man. Hes done nothing to you.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Found 'em


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

he wasnt really blind though


" dont step in the poop"


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah but that's gotta be one of the funniest pictures of a "blind" guy I've ever seen.

"Thanks Comedy Central"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Alright Cock Gobblers I'll TTYL


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

awesome possum


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Alright Cock Gobblers I'll TTYL


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm starting a petition on the NWS linking rule....who wants to sign it?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm down! Even though I dont think it will make a difference.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've said it too many times, and people still don't get it. The edit button is my only friend, I guess.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm your friend Coco. :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i just built a 955 hp camaro race car in GT3 A-Spec


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

"I can sell out Madison Square Garden masturbating."


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

And you would do it inside a larger snow globe with 400x magnification effect so people could see the wanger on the glass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey i just passed the hardware part of my comptia A+ cert...www.comptia.com has the info n00bs


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ahh great game last nite. dodgers beat down the astros 7-2. Paul LoDuca was selected to go to the all-star game, the Dodgers are on a 6 game win streak and in first place......all is good in Dodgertown :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I still have to find someone to go with and pick a game to go to. My boss gave me those 2 tickets I told you about.

edit: where would $12 seats be located? LoL $12 seats, just sayin that made me laugh.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

the $12 seats are in the reserve level, which is the level right about the second level. i was sitting in that section last nite, but at the $17 seats, which was row A :thumbup: ...the $12 seats would be the middle rows in the reserve level. see if this link works for you... you get a better idea where im talking about

http://losangeles.dodgers.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/la/ballpark/la_seating_pricing.jsp

i would go to saturdays game....roger clemens is supposed to pitch. if not there are the padres at the end of this month, phillies, braves next month, and the giants for the final series of the season....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah the link worked, but which color is Row B? Where would I pretty much be sitting?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Yeah the link worked, but which color is Row B? Where would I pretty much be sitting?


you already have the tickets? i thought they were vouchers....anyway what section # are on em? it should be a number between 20-60.....i could tell you exactly where you gonna sit....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well no your right they are vouchers, but what i'm askin is where is Row B? I'm so lost. LoL


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Well no your right they are vouchers, but what i'm askin is where is Row B? I'm so lost. LoL



row b is second row from the edge. check out the pic










that section is either 20 or 24, the "outer reserve"


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay so thats pretty much where I would be sitting with $12 vouchers then. Thanks for the help man. LoL


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I am teh bored.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

now i am the one that is bored.....c'mon 4pm...quittin time


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

well its official, Rudy T. is gonna be the new coach of the Lakers, press conference set for saturday. just waiting to see what happens to Kobe and Shaq now......


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Carmen Luvana
Krystal Steal
Daisy
Chasey Lane
Gauge
Monica Mendez
Sky Lopez
Isabelle 
Charlie


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> well its official, Rudy T. is gonna be the new coach of the Lakers, press conference set for saturday. just waiting to see what happens to Kobe and Shaq now......


 wow, go rudy t! he's a great person, great coach. good luck to him and the lakers.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Carmen Luvana
> Krystal Steal
> Daisy
> Chasey Lane
> ...


recognize most of the names...except for isabelle and carmen......i might have seen their "work" but not known their screen names  :banhump:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> wow, go rudy t! he's a great person, great coach. good luck to him and the lakers.


im glad that coach K turned the offer down, i dont know what the hell the lakers were thinking offering him the job. sounds like kobe will make a decision between the lakers and clippers over the weekend....he's a complete idiot if he signs with the clips.....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> im glad that coach K turned the offer down, i dont know what the hell the lakers were thinking offering him the job. sounds like kobe will make a decision between the lakers and clippers over the weekend....he's a complete idiot if he signs with the clips.....


He may be an idiot if he signs with the clips but he will never get any respect from me until he proves himself without Shaq backing him up. Everyone claims he is as good as Jordan and he might be but he hasnt shown he can carry a team on his own for a few seasons. And who ever says that Jordan had Pippen to back him up is a fool, Pippen never drew double teams every game leaving Jordan one on one with someone.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> recognize most of the names...except for isabelle and carmen......i might have seen their "work" but not known their screen names  :banhump:


Carmen Luvana isnt that know but shes hott! Do a search in this thread a couple of pics have been posted of her.

Isabelle is from that site bangbus. LoL


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> He may be an idiot if he signs with the clips but he will never get any respect from me until he proves himself without Shaq backing him up. Everyone claims he is as good as Jordan and he might be but he hasnt shown he can carry a team on his own for a few seasons. And who ever says that Jordan had Pippen to back him up is a fool, Pippen never drew double teams every game leaving Jordan one on one with someone.


there will be only one Jordan. Kobe needs to cement his own legacy. magic had kareem on his team and magic is still one of the greatest ever. sure kareem was on the decline, but so is shaq, two more years and he will retire. then Kobe could take over the team and prove he can do it. he would be 28 still have many years to accomplish greatness......jordan won his first championship at 28....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 my sisters boyfriends dad got my MDF today! My buddies gonna come pick it up so he can take it to his house, so we can start building my box's today. Then I think tuesday hes gonna get my wires and circuit breaker for me, so by thursday my username wont just be a clever name anymore.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ good deal, good luck on the box building project this weekend :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks man. You dont understand how long i've waited to hear these things hit at their respectful potential. I've only used these subs for a total of 2 months and they have always been underpowered. Finally they are gonna be powered perfectly.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It has come to my attention that some people are ignorant to the flammability of gas. These are the people who leave their car running, talk on cell phones, and get in and out of their car while refueling. Most gas stations have signs posted on the pumps that warning against all of these things. I'm starting to feel that I'm gonna be too close to someone at the gas stations when they win their Darwin Award. :thumbdwn:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bump this biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn where was this? i was looking on page all the way up to page 4.

anyways why isn't anyone on!?!?!?

besides the badasses


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

beats me couldnt tell ya I'm getting tired as fuck anyways


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

super 6 is goin down. we have a black hawk down... i repeat we have a black hawk down.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Alaska can suck a fat dick


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I really dont feel like goin to work anymore.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I am a contributor now. So yeah i'm a player.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i got pwned by this asian lady that cuts my hair. too damn short


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats happend to me before, but by an armo lady


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damn i hate it


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah but the sad thing is you have 1 of 2 options

1) get over it
2) shave your head


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> yeah but the sad thing is you have 1 of 2 options
> 
> 
> 2) shave your head


which one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sounds good looks like your shavin your head. I'd do it for you if you didnt live in my hometown and I live all the way over here.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

its time for me to get a haircut. i tried to grow it long, but its heating up out here and my hair is beginning to bug me. time to get the tight fade again :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

just dont let some chick who doesnt speak english very well do it. mine sucks lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I ate an entire red candle


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ what kinda shit is that?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

^^is some freaky freak shiot.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Flying V said:


> I ate an entire red candle



anchorman!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh okay i havnt seen that yet.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am going to see it tomorrow.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just sneezed and farted lol it felt funny


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i just hope you didn't shart, lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nope it was dry it did kinda give me a scare though


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im bored...............is this where i write to bitch about it?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I pooped twice in 20 minutes is that normal?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I pooped twice in 20 minutes is that normal?


:tmi:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I pooped twice in 20 minutes is that normal?


 too much fiber, eh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think it was the beer steel reserve gives me a headache and shits lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I think it was the beer steel reserve gives me a headache and shits lol



How many times must I tell you, Steel Reserve = Malt Liquor :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drinking is bad....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hardboiling 3 eggs right now. after i eat them imma try to go to sleep


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I pooped twice in 20 minutes is that normal?


i've done the same thing. Round number two is happening right now..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you take a laptop when you crap?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah. i love my wireless internet. its great. i can go any where on my block and use my PC.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i thought this was funny
from the other side

my fiance-
"our internet sucks big boobs"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hahaha. I wish my internet sucked big boobs 
:thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

now i have this vision of you talking shit and taking a shit at the same time
you are so pimp


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

atleast we get to download them


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats not right


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes it is...its america dammit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what were we talking about?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stufff...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im playin old school nintendo, bitches


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

shouldnt you try to fix your car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have another class at 330...ill do it after that...i dont wanna get all dirty


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Real or fake?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

eww. gross or really gross


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> eww. gross or really gross


my guess is that it is real but wtf why???
I think I'll get a zipper down my back because I am really a woman wanting to come out of this man's clothing ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

idiots i work with

idiot- hey how come this fax machine wont work?
me- was working fine earlier
idiot- come see if you can figure this out
me- ok (walk over to fax machine)
idiot- it just wont send for me, i dont know why
me- (place paper on fax machine and proceed to fax the pages as normal)
its working just fine
idiot- now...how do i know if it went thru or not?
me- you'll get a confirmation in like 5 mins
idiot- well if this doesnt work then we'll have to get a carrier pidgeon
(gives me a blank stare with this stupid smile on her face, waiting for me to laugh) 
dont you get it? you know those birds that you tie a message on the foot?
me- yeah I get it


hopefully she wont ever talk to me again


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Morons


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha pigeons


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, I wasn't here yesterday. did you bishes miss me?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

You were gone?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah yes
the whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not a whore. I just enjoy expressing my opinion every chance I get.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we can smell our own kind


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

smells like shit to me but then again I could be wrong


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nope
its shit


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

your probably right


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I ordered my 0 gauge wires today. 25 ft. Now I just need to get a circuit breaker and i'm all good to go as far as parts go. Then I just need to cut the wood and make the box's, then I can install everything. hopefully it will all be done before my vegas trip.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool
congrats man


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Well I ordered my 0 gauge wires today. 25 ft. Now I just need to get a circuit breaker and i'm all good to go as far as parts go. Then I just need to cut the wood and make the box's, then I can install everything. hopefully it will all be done before my vegas trip.


It would be good to go bumpin' into vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^yup that was a hella random message/pic


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> It would be good to go bumpin' into vegas. :thumbup:


hell yeah it would. only thing is, i'm stayin at motel 6 so i can keep my eye on it over night.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


>


 Ummm, well someone decided to make a poll about whether or not Konig (me) was gay. LOL I have no problem with that, after all it was in the OFF TOPIC section so who cares. Thought I would give you guys the info on this... 

*Well first off, ya, "Konig" is gay. But not in that nasty flamey *** way if you know what I mean. Most people who find out after I tell them don't even believe me so it's all good. I mean, I act straight, I talk straight, I dress straight, I'm an ASE certified mechanic, etc. etc...* I can't stand the flamey *** type people and many of you may feel the same way. 

Just thought I'd let you guys know so people stop asking me already!!! Well, that's about it. If anyone has questions or whatever, lemme know. Just wanted to clear that up though before someone starts another poll!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mashed potatoes and steak.... for lunch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

grilled stuffd burrito
with steak
+ cheesy fiesta potatos

that cant be beat in the $5 category


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I cant even eat lunch. My throat is too sore. I think I have strep throat. This sucks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wanna have an spl competition bumpin?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Shit if your willin to drive to Cali I will not turn down a challenge. I just have to install my shit first. LoL


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Whos the *** at Nismo Club that jacked my thread title? I'ma beat his ass!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

there's nothing there for us
come back to the light


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Shit if your willin to drive to Cali I will not turn down a challenge. I just have to install my shit first. LoL


 haha i'm just kiddin unless ur system is crappier then 2 S12L5's , if that is the case bring it!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> haha i'm just kiddin unless ur system is crappier then 2 S12L5's , if that is the case bring it!!!


Believe me, when i'm done installing this, you will hear me from texas.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*R.i.p. Wrx*

Well, just helped my friend get the last of his sh!t out of his '02 WRX. (CAI, BOV, Subs/Amp). Luckily he was OK, but the car looks like it was to hell and back again. This is the 4th car that one of my close friends has totalled since we've started driving. 

He's already starting to look at some cars and i'm doing my best to convert him to Nissan so that he can see the light. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sad trip. Sucks to be your friend. Oh well shit happens, then you move on. Nissan's calling his name.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds more like he needs a volvo to me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

They should just shred his license....
make him ride a moped or something..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

20 more minutes and i'm off. Since I didnt take a lunch I get to leave half hour early.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> 20 more minutes and i'm off. Since I didnt take a lunch I get to leave half hour early.


ya lucky bastid....
I'm here for another 45 min, less if I can convince them the fire in the hills will endanger our being here....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i've been here for 8 hours straight. no breaks, no lunch, just continuously working.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> i've been here for 8 hours straight. no breaks, no lunch, just continuously working.



So you gonna go straight home to bed? or just take a siesta?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

welp I'm home but I'm heading outside to do some work on the ride 

how good are the ngk plugs anyways? they were pretty cheap but do they work well?
oh and i got ngk plugs alos 
leave me alone I'm new to this ricing scene lol just look at my new led windsheild washer lights and my new green glow front grill lol 
I'll post poics when I get done with installinjg the lights


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Going out for the night, don't have work until 5pm tomorrow, but i'll be sure to whore this shiznit up when I get home. P~! :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> welp I'm home but I'm heading outside to do some work on the ride
> 
> how good are the ngk plugs anyways? they were pretty cheap but do they work well?
> oh and i got ngk plugs alos
> ...


how many have you had?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

andy dick is gay....and a dick haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cheney is a dick


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

why?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

it's his first name. 
butterfly effect was a strange movie. the end of the Director's Cut made me cry.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

never seen it and my dog just farted


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm up early today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
been up for 2 hours already tho :thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm usually up at 12 

parents woke me up today to give me 40 dollars. i'm supposed to live on 40 dollars till monday


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> it's his first name.
> butterfly effect was a strange movie. the end of the Director's Cut made me cry.


what is the difference between the directors cut and the theatrical??? I j8ust watched the directors cut and ummmmm 

I hate that movie lol it is one of the best movies I have seen in a long time..freaked my ass completely out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone add milk when they are scrambling eggs?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> freaked my ass completely out


:tmi:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think you just like saying tmi when it comes to my ass cause you are in denial

it's ok bro just talk to 2fast2homo he can tell ya how to hide it lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone add milk when they are scrambling eggs?


yeah I don't do that water crap. I love my fat and cholesterol :thumbup:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone add milk when they are scrambling eggs?


Before I just cracked the egg in the pan and mixed in there with a fork, saves on washing dishes cause no bowl, but the eggs looked like crap and no one would eat them, still tasted good though. When I saw my friend pour some milk when she made them I was like wtf? why you adding milk? That taste good too and thats the only way I cook it now. + spam cubes and cheese = good breakfast!!  
Job interview today, what should I wear to it? Jeans, sport jacket, and a hat! :thumbup: OOHH YAAA


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

scamble eggs in bowl
add milk
dip bread in mixture
fry in skillet

best breakfast in under 10 mins


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> scamble eggs in bowl
> add milk
> dip bread in mixture
> fry in skillet
> ...


slow down there, chef. not everyone who can scramble an egg can make french toast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cinnamon rolls!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i say wear a speedo and a life jacket. along with some armani socks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

khakis
tie
nice shoes

that is all


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and the socks. dont forget socks.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

wear your underwear on top of your khakis, your tie around your head, a wife beater, and flip flops. Tell them your just expressing yourself.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont forget the tribal nose ring


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

geez i think i got a virus on my cpu. anti virus software here at work suck azz :thumbdwn:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Fuck it, as long as it aint your own computer.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> ^ Fuck it, as long as it aint your own computer.


I agree


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

true, but i cant surf the net as much now. its spyware, i get pop-ups every now and then....and my IE gets bogged down. oh well, guess i gotta actually work now....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah, just check for a D/L from msn to get rid of the spyware crap


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> true, but i cant surf the net as much now. its spyware, i get pop-ups every now and then....and my IE gets bogged down. oh well, guess i gotta actually work now....


Just get spybot and it will get rid of the spyware.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i was thinking about doing that, but i cant install any software on my cpu....no admin access. ill send an email to the IT guy....hopefully he'll take care of it tomorrow on my day off.

u guys know if eTrust EZ Antivirus software is any good? i dont think it works as well as Norton. I have norton installed on my home PC, and it has caught all the attacks on my cpu. except for the "msblaster" worm, but that one caught a lot of people by surprise.....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i use adaware and some spybot remover. i got them from downloads.com. very good stuff


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I've never even heard of Trust EZ.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

me neither


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dunno about whats goin on in OT. But for some odd reason I feel like this is all a giant joke.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
or at least i hope


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i think its a hoax...something fishy though


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

we need scooby dammit


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

banning is a great way to make a hoax appear real.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah you should know, werent u supposed to be banned for a week???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> yeah you should know, werent u supposed to be banned for a week???


hey that shiot wasn't funny  but I only got pwn3d with a 24 hour ban.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

actually it was damn hilarious i was in the whore thread earlier this year, but missed the boat on the one you won. but i wouldnt have been able to top your 850+ posts...in one day??!!! toast to you manwhore :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> actually it was damn hilarious i was in the whore thread earlier this year, but missed the boat on the one you won. but i wouldnt have been able to top your 850+ posts...in one day??!!! toast to you manwhore :cheers:


thank you for recognizing my post whoring


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> thank you for recognizing my post whoring



we are thoroughly impressed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, 850 posts in one day is amazing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im not


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah I didnt really care either.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OT got removed from the forum listing...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yep
wierd

i guess something got under someone's skin

or maybe they're just bored 

its like when scientists put a heroin addict in a room to see what happens


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol, crazy addicts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Went to the mall today to get some shit for my trip. I leave Friday night and i'll be gone until the following Saturday. I hear Ocean City, MD is quite teh nice so i'm excited to get there. Plus we have a condo on the beach with 5 of my close friend...should be a _great_ time.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds like an ass kickin time
dont drown


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

cool, hope you have fun. my trips ended a month after graduation. so now im at home, doing odd jobs for my neighbors because i dont feel like getting a job.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

success! i got the adware/spyware removed from my cpu. it turns out i did have the ability to install software on my cpu, who knew ??!!  actually the IT guy told me i could not....dat lyin bastid


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> success! i got the adware/spyware removed from my cpu. it turns out i did have the ability to install software on my cpu, who knew ??!!  actually the IT guy told me i could not....dat lyin bastid


lmao. well now you can surf more and work less. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Goodnight fellow OT'ers


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Goodnight fellow OT'ers


later bumpin


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude this has to be the worst friday in OT history. I've never seen it this dead on a friday before.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just thought post number 3700 should be in my own thread.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

:thumbup:
:loser:


My day has been just as eventful


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I need 0 gauge ring connectors. And a 140 amp circuit breaker.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

YAWN!! Extremely bored. Want sleep. Working to much. Very Bored


----------



## ExplicitLyrics (Jul 16, 2004)

vtec just kicked in yo!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ you try to hard to post whore, yet you dont know that on fridays its pointless to try cuz its always so dead.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

some of us whores are still here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

True, but when we dont post cuz there aint shit to post for...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed cap'n


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it sucks when it rains


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm gonna be goin to Orland in september for my buddies little sisters wedding.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv we can both be joke people, I mean hell we both got the same name. So handle it boyeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go for it mayn
everyone knows you got the jokes
i'll just run you the ones i think are funny
if you think it's worth posting, or havent heard it before...post


----------



## ExplicitLyrics (Jul 16, 2004)

my stomach hurts.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^maybe you have a tumor and you're about to die


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well I've had a 13 hour work day so now I'm going to bed. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got one too, but im a man, im staying up... oh wait, i forgot im a girl...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

know your role biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im bored...entertain me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm blake...entertain yourself :showpics:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha...i was entertained last night...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahaha...i was entertained last night...


You entertaine yourself a lot dont you???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Jabroni


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats that mean


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

One who is not good at his chosen profession or current task. 

A jabroni talks smack but has no way of backing up his mouth. 

A jabroni lets his mouth say stupid things when it shouldn't.

_To quote The Rock... "Who... in the Blue Hell are you... jabroni?" 
As if to say, "Who are YOU to interrupt me?"_




definition is gay. but it sounds cool


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

for the next 3 days I'll not be on the forum. I must take a dreaded trip to Charleston, SC where I will be forced to have fun. You bishes better miss me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

our biggest post whore is leaving? we'll miss you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, the late night crew is short as is it. Now we are losing another one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> our biggest post whore is leaving? we'll miss you


 no i'm still here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yes...silly me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man...im bored. its raining


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> man...im bored. its raining



that happens sometimes


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im about to head to a party, that will cure my bordom i think


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im about to head to a party, that will cure my bordom i think



a party at 5:45 in the afternoon. man, it must be quite the family reunion haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> a party at 5:45 in the afternoon. man, it must be quite the family reunion haha


Its only 5 here, they are tapping the keg early.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

itll be floating by 7...then what


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

exactly haha...listen to uncle tommy...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have to fucking work this weekends!!!!!!! these pricks of pilots don't know how to shoot for shit so we have to have a gunnery where they take the helicopters out and shoot at targets for the next 20 days


god I hate working weekends


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont we all know how to use automatic waepons?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I do lol so that's all that matters hehe

if ya wanna a quick lesson in blowin shit up give me a shout and come to ky and I'll let ya blow up some shit

ok it won't be legal and it will be mostly black powder but we will still blow some shit up lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kentucky? dammit... thats a long way just to blow some shit up haha...

plus, imscared of heights kinda haha


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dont we all know how to use automatic waepons?


point, shoot, cloes your eyes, you've easily hit something :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your right! who cares about innocent bystanders hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> point, shoot, cloes your eyes, you've easily hit something :thumbup:


lol it's called spray and pray hehehe and I have used it before and missed everything but they damn sure ran like a biatch in heat to a stud farm

besides the first shot is the only one that counts the second always misses unless it's a huge target.....when you pull the trigger first round hits second round is high right and 3rd round is off the map it's all about recoil throwing the rifle up and right if you are right handed lol

first shot is the one that wins 2nd or more just scares people away unless you are point blank rang and can't miss even if you are ray charles 


and that is your lesson in automatic weapon shooting lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for the lesson in shooting and tying to kill anything possible...nice haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you are very welcome and good hunting wishes from the ted nugent automatic weapon deer hunting school


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha im against animal hunting, but thanks haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh so you are one of those tree hugging save the rain forest don't kill bambi pansies?????? I'm the type that if I can eat it I'm gonna shoot it
I have to admit I don't like sportsman hunters...the ones that do it just for sport.I like to go shoot a deer or hog and have a bbq that weekend
hell I've shot deer hog **** squirrel rabbit elk moose and 1 bear but it was all so that I could have it in the fridge because I liked the meat or I had never tasted it before so I got my permit and went out and got one and cooked it up


I don't like peta tree huggine hippies.one day they may be on the menu


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> oh so you are one of those tree hugging save the rain forest don't kill bambi pansies?????? I'm the type that if I can eat it I'm gonna shoot it
> I have to admit I don't like sportsman hunters...the ones that do it just for sport.I like to go shoot a deer or hog and have a bbq that weekend
> hell I've shot deer hog **** squirrel rabbit elk moose and 1 bear but it was all so that I could have it in the fridge because I liked the meat or I had never tasted it before so I got my permit and went out and got one and cooked it up
> 
> ...



im against killing animals for FUN..thats bullshit


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im against killing animals for FUN..thats bullshit


I agree those ****'s that go out and shoot wolves cheetahs tigers lions and such they should be hunted themselves ......what are you gonna do with a wolf after you shoot him? eat him ? you might as well go out and shoot a st. bernard they have more meat

I agree with you on that I hate people who go out to hunt just so that can have a trophy


me I love deer meat so I love hunting deer


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I agree those ****'s that go out and shoot wolves cheetahs tigers lions and such they should be hunted themselves ......what are you gonna do with a wolf after you shoot him? eat him ? you might as well go out and shoot a st. bernard they have more meat
> 
> I agree with you on that I hate people who go out to hunt just so that can have a trophy
> 
> ...



yea, i mean if you eat the shit that you kill, no one can get mad about that...thats nature i guess...

but trophies and shit? fuck that


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I wouldn't mind having all of ted nugent's trophies on my wall right next to his mounted head hehe


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i keep the rack of the deer i shoot as a trophy, but my dad and i also get the meat processed so that we can eat it later on. speaking of that, anyone want and sausage?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> anyone want and sausage?



pervert haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hell yeah pack it up freeze it up and send that shit up lol I love deer sausage

only thing is my wife won't cook bambi I have to do it myself lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i refuse to eat anything thats come from an animals digestive system...ewwwwwww


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hey guys just a question


would yall hate me if I put neons under my car?????
I found a great deal and they guy said he would put them on and everything(not that it's very hard)
so what ya think should I do it?
It's only costing me 40 bucks for neon green that matches the rest of my lights


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is your car green? if not, its kinda iffy


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

man its soo good too. send me some cash and i'll send it. to pay for shipping of course 


edit: i wouldnt hate you, i'd just call you a ricer every chance i got


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

It's not green but all my night time glow is during the day its platinum gold but at night it is green alein ware type shit kinda cool at night my grill glows behind the mesh so it looks like a shadow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im watching swat on hbo...good movie


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

in short it looks like two different cars from day to night daytime it's that platinum gold nighttime it's green glow


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

haha, ricer!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im watching swat on hbo...good movie


 yea right... that movie was gayer then the previews...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> haha, ricer!!


i dont know about the green. green is just too.. fast and the furious for me. i saw a jetta s.o with green underbody, improperly mounted. hanging off and such. it looks okay sometimes, on show cars. but on the roads, it looks stupid


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

better watch it before I get the green sparco seats and paint it green


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fahrenheit was better...your right


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

just go all green
but not bright green
baby shit green


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

neons can be ok i guess...as long as they are INSTALLED RIGHT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

abc


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well on the weekends we just cruise into a parking lot and sit so it isn't really how fast can ya go it's how good do you look ya know? I know I have the fastest sentra out there even if it is a gxe but I want it to look good also....... right now it looks like a muscled out gxe .........check out my car domain page to see what I mean


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> it isn't really how fast can ya go it's how good do you look



thats not a good thing...but i agree with you and what your doin i guess


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop first get a drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats not a good thing...but i agree with you and what your doin i guess


I have already showed what it can do now it's time for it to take a rest and look pretty for a while until I can afford to rebuild the engine lol 

I think of this as a retirment present for my beaut


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats that mean


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

like i said. get a drop. seriously. no slamming, maybe 2in or less


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm in the process of having some teins installed with 1.5 in drop only costing me 850 nananaboo boo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhh..ok. i agree...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Argentina beat Peru 1-0


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

oh, good. now, get a nice fat set of headers


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hey by the way you notice how clean that custom grill looks????


made it myself hehehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who else is bored?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i did mine myself as well

http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Argentina beat Peru 1-0


yeah i just watched the end of that game.....  just waiting til the dodgers game starts :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hot shot headers sound good? 450 and I'm all over it I just need to get back to iraq to have the money I need to finish her out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> yeah i just watched the end of that game.....  just waiting til the dodgers game starts :cheers:


 the goal was a nice shot. right over the wall, dropped right above the goal. beutiful!!!


GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALASOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i dont usually log on saturdays.....cripes its hot. its only 83 w 53% humidity. i should have gone to the beach today....ughh, i need more beer.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

custom cutted bumper, but not grille haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

FMIC 

how much hp u pumpin


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the goal was a nice shot. right over the wall, dropped right above the goal. beutiful!!!
> 
> 
> GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALASOOOOOOOOOO


lol. i was on the crapper when that happened. i heard my dad yelling and saying how it was a nice shot. i was like :woowoo:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I like that style bumper.if I don't get my kit soon I'm going to get that bumper cover


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

shit, it was like 100 here today. stop complaing. along with nrealy 100% humidity


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flying V said:


> shit, it was like 100 here today. stop complaing. along with nrealy 100% humidity


i lived in houston for a year, that was enough for me

we are at 102 with 18% humidity...dry heat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> custom cutted bumper, but not grille haha


 whoa i just checked out ur car domain... i'm really likin ur car


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> lol. i was on the crapper when that happened. i heard my dad yelling and saying how it was a nice shot. i was like :woowoo:


 beutiful... makes we wonder if i should of presued my soccer career


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I like that style bumper.if I don't get my kit soon I'm going to get that bumper cover



use to be kitted...im thinkin about selling the kit...perhaps


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll take the fron and rear but the sides would be to short.....I love that car you did a damn good job with it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slowly but surely...thanks


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i lived in phoenix for 5 years, but they got the "dry" heat. either way its hot. i took a trip to tulsa, OK one summer. high humidity, that was the shittiest type of heat i have ever experienced. im not complaining, but i will drown my sorrows in my beer mug....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> i lived in phoenix for 5 years, but they got the "dry" heat. either way its hot. i took a trip to tulsa, OK one summer. high humidity, that was the shittiest type of heat i have ever experienced. im not complaining, but i will drown my sorrows in my beer mug....


i'm moving to phoenix  don't think i can handle it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> beutiful... makes we wonder if i should of presued my soccer career


my soccer career was derailed by a dislocated wrist.....probably the only guy that would hurt himself in a sport were you *cant* use your hands.... :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i played soccer for 16 years, but when i got here to fsu, i found out that they dont have a soccer team. i hate it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i played soccer for 16 years, but when i got here to fsu, i found out that they dont have a soccer team. i hate it


damn 16 yrs....i bet you have the calves of a greek god .....i did....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> damn 16 yrs....i bet you have the calves of a greek god .....i did....



hahaha ask hotnissanbabe haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> damn 16 yrs....i bet you have the calves of a greek god .....i did....


I skated for 5 years and to this dasy one calf is bigger than the other one because of the way I pumped the board (aka pushed the board with my foot) sicko's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol pumped


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I will pump you up!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I skated for 5 years and to this dasy one calf is bigger than the other one because of the way I pumped the board (aka pushed the board with my foot) sicko's


are you goofy footed? i am


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I knew you sickos would make a comment lol


good night i'm goin to bed I still feel like refried shit


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

left foot is goofy right???? that's the one I go with 

it's been over 14 years since I skated


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I knew you sickos would make a comment lol
> 
> 
> good night i'm goin to bed I still feel like refried shit


goodnight


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

buenas noches....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> buenas noches....



good nachos??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good night....haha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> good nachos??


lol. u know it dog, with jalops and sour cream and chives.....hmm, mmm, good...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

not much of a sour cream person....but the rest sounds very good...mmmm


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate sour cream...especially the name


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just made #9 top poster yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

what are you guys lactose intolerant....sour cream is the bomb yo!!!!! j/k, yeah i guess the name sour cream isnt too appealing. damn i wish i had some nachos right now. im too damn lazy to go to taco hell.....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> just made #9 top poster yayyyyyyyy



crazy...im still stuck on page 4, argghhhh....all in due time :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive only been here 2 months longer than you hha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ive only been here 2 months longer than you hha


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm on page 2 :fluffy:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dude im seriously slacking then.....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...most of mine is from technical threads, not OT


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whose the loser


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you think you're bad? you're a fucking choir boy compared to me!!! CHOIR BOY!!!


btw i'm top 3 poster


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

huh??

i sunburned my back today working on the chevy...kind of uncomfortable...at least i'll have somewhat of a tan :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1/2 and 1/2


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> huh??
> 
> i sunburned my back today working on the chevy...kind of uncomfortable...at least i'll have somewhat of a tan :fluffy:


thats what you get for workin on a chevy instead of the nissan haha


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats what you get for workin on a chevy instead of the nissan haha


say what you want, its better car except its an auto and doesn't like corners.

edit: should explain though...can't take nissan with me to phoenix so i'm fixing the chevy up enough to be reliable enough not to worry about it down there. Right now i'm doing all front suspension bushings and ball joints. Original ball joints...34 years and 160,000 miles and they finally are getting replaced.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you dont have to explain shit to me....do what you do. i respect it


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you dont have to explain shit to me....do what you do. i respect it


as long as you respect it, i love nissans


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but if you had a choice, go with the nissan...haha

as long as it has 4 weheels, i love it


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but if you had a choice, go with the nissan...haha
> 
> as long as it has 4 weheels, i love it


i did have a choice, Uhaul and car trailer would be way to much money...cheaper to tow a trailer with the chevy. I want nissan more than chevy cause of A/C i'm gonna drown in my own pool of sweat in the chevy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thos domestics...will they ever learn haha


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thos domestics...will they ever learn haha


yep! look at all the new stuff comin out man...GTO, 300C, SRT-10 pickup, 2007 Camaro, 2005 Mustang......time for some whoop ass.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the srt-10 owns all of them....even that lighting they are comin out with


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guys are gay


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u guys are gay


only if you like it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> only if you like it


 i love the red x


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i love the red x


you shouldn't be getting a red x


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i see a red x. but i pasted it into my adress bar... hehehe


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

cool....lmao, opening for COPS guy gets tasered thats funny shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

boxings on hbo tonight


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

COPS is in spokane, should be interesting


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so is NOS...nissans of spokane HAHAHAHA


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so is NOS...nissans of spokane HAHAHAHA


yeah, i dunno how many members they have though. have a few cool NX2K's


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why all the pRon all of the sudden... is there a dry sex spell?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

what wrong with pr0n?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

random message


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thread for


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

when you're


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bored out the ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude I ordered all my ish for my box, and the only thing I need left is the ring connectors for a zero gauge wire, and the circuit breaker, but the good thing is i know where to get them from for cheap. and my friend promised my box's will be done and my system will be installed before i go to vegas this friday. i cant fucken wait.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damn that awesome. a friend of mine just got his box back with his two JL W7's. fucking rich kids. i dont know what wattage the amp is, all i know is that its fackin loud


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

my subs compete with w7's. and what?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i love my new avatar.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> i love my new avatar.


me too...i just about laughed my ice cream half way across the room thats funny stuff man.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and are you going to measure the decibals at any time? let us know if you do :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah once everything is done I will definitely do some sound tests.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill start this one back up too


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, im bored...where the fuck is everyone. Its only 2:50am here and i dont have anyone to talk to  I havent even been able to catch guitargoddess on for the last couple of nights...this sucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im here


Ah, there is no way i would have known with the amount of posting you had done over the past hour. What happened??? found something better to do???...LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Ah, there is no way i would have known with the amount of posting you had done over the past hour. What happened??? found something better to do???...LOL



i still posted 30 posts today dammit haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im watching UFC....i love it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ohhh im lovvvin it haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ohhh im lovvvin it haha



you watching it too?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nahh..im watchin some other random shit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you better not be watching lifetime haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nahh theres infomercials on there right now haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

to be honest, i love the golden girls...is that homosexual?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha no..thats sexy  i love that show to.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blanche is a slut haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha its all good..at least she gets some all the time unlike the others.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know...dorothy hasnt had sex since 1989 haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha..thats a once in a lifetime thing for her.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hahaha..thats a once in a lifetime thing for her.


i know the feeling haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha same here..when I get it I try not to forget it. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha same here..when I get it I try not to forget it. :thumbup:



good...then you wont forget me haha jk


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha I bet I wont. jk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...we are always jk...

anyways, what do you have done to your car?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

my bitch engine wise is bone stock. :thumbup: 

new shocks/struts and those damn eibach pro-kit springs..and my temporary 2 inch cat-back..that is all. I have plans but theyll cost me haha.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my pro kits should be here any day..along with the kyb agx's...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe youll like em..make the car handle a little better.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have shitty ass arospeeds right now from my ricer days long ago....haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha..good thing your getting the upgrade..the car deserves better. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha..good thing your getting the upgrade..the car deserves better. :thumbup:



i agree...it already got a $3500 lung transplant haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha damn..well with all the work I want done to the car my bill is going to be around 10 grand. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

already passed that playa...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe damn then I got a long ass way to go...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what are some of your plans?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i have a whole list..

Exterior: ED Type Extreme Body Kit
16' Tires w/Black Chrome Trim Rims (lightweight)
(Maybe) Skyline Light Conversion in back
Carbon Fiber Hood
Halo Headlights
(Later on..)Whole new black paint job..extra shiny =)

No new wing..Im keepin the stock one on..its the best.

Interior: Black Nismo racing seats
New dashboard trim color (metallic silver)
New Shifter knob (temporary)
Nismo black floor mats
Black back seats (temporary)
Gauges (oil pressure, air/fuel, rpm, later boost)

Sound: Havent really thought of this..not to important anyway..a head unit is enough for now.

Suspension: Tein Type SS Damper Kit
Strut Tower Brace

Brakes: Cross drilled/slotted rotors
PBR Metal Master Series Brake Pads 

Engine/Performance: HotShot CAI
HotShot Headers
Unorthodox Racing Pulley
Transmission Swap
Stromung Cat-Back Exhaust
(later on..)HotShot Turbo

...yea pretty long list haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you need to do that list, but in the EXACT opposite order


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe yea I know..engine work first, cosmetics last..their the least important.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe yea I know..engine work first, cosmetics last..their the least important.



i did it in the order you have it, and i learned the hard way


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn..yea before when I was a little stupider in cars (haha) I wanted to do cosmetics first..but then after researching and hearing from other people..its better to do the engine work first..cosmetics are a bitch.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn..yea before when I was a little stupider in cars (haha) I wanted to do cosmetics first..but then after researching and hearing from other people..its better to do the engine work first..cosmetics are a bitch.



what you need to do is start saving up for the turbo..its the biggest hurtle your gonna face


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I know I am..Im figuring if I start saving now by next year Ill have enough..itll be worth it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I know I am..Im figuring if I start saving now by next year Ill have enough..itll be worth it.



its definitely worth it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I could hear that turbo sound right now....damn let me stop before I get an orgasm haha. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I could hear that turbo sound right now....damn let me stop before I get an orgasm haha. :thumbup:



i wont even begin to say how incredibly sexy that was


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha...its true though..I dont lie about that sort of thing.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i just made $550 for working 17 hours!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha...its true though..I dont lie about that sort of thing.



you know, my car is turbo...hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I could hear that turbo sound right now....damn let me stop before I get an orgasm haha. :thumbup:


man, now i wish i had a turbo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one is on at 7:30


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I'll be on until a little before noon cause I'm off this morning...I'm having my lasik surgery at 1230.......I'm skeered lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't let ur eyes dry out like homer simpson


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

someone is stalking me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol only thing I am scared about is sneezing whikle they are doing it lol

they will have me on diazapam(sps) and perkacet


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you know, my car is turbo...hmmmmmmm


hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> well I'll be on until a little before noon cause I'm off this morning...I'm having my lasik surgery at 1230.......I'm skeered lol



Lasik surgery freakin rocks. Had it done almost 3 years ago. Best decision of my life. No more contacts, no more glasses. No pain during the surgery. THe little frog eyes they make you wear afterwards are worth it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no one is on at 7:30


i was
but i dont check this thread much anymore


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Buenos Dias OT members!!! :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

welpers the time is here for me to get ready and leave yall have fun and I will (see) ya in a few days....wish me luck and hopefully all will go well


peace out biatches!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good luck
hope you dont get your penis chopped off


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
lol 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

damn I want to go home already and I just got here :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> welpers the time is here for me to get ready and leave yall have fun and I will (see) ya in a few days....wish me luck and hopefully all will go well
> 
> 
> peace out biatches!!!!!!!!!!!!



Peace be with you... 
Be safe..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmmmmmmmm...



vrooooomm....pssshhhh....vrooooooom....ppssshhhh

Thats funny. If only i had known that a turbo would get girls going.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

And all this time I though it was the rims or the vibrations from the bass...
why why why???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> i have a whole list..
> 
> Exterior: ED Type Extreme Body Kit
> 16' Tires w/Black Chrome Trim Rims (lightweight)
> ...


 about the suspension stuff, for the tein SS. do you really plan on adjusting the damping force of the coil over, or just ride height. because you can save yourself the money and go with the tein absic coil overs. they work just as well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i just spent hte last hour outside brushing my rims 

remind you i live in texas...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> If only i had known that a turbo would get girls going.



hahahahah of course it does I thought everyone knew that! Opium was sending me naked pics of himself and I sent them back to him and had him send me pics of his turbo hahahahahah


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i just spent hte last hour outside brushing my rims
> 
> remind you i live in texas...



Try Simple Green on 'em. Wet wheels, spray, let stand for 2 minutes, wash off. Works SO much better then scrubbing


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Try Simple Green on 'em. Wet wheels, spray, let stand for 2 minutes, wash off. Works SO much better then scrubbing



Yes, that stuff is great!! I recommend that stuff to everyone, don't buy that specialty rim cleaner stuff. Unless you really want to... :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone know some good sites for tires?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

www.tirerack.com


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Beat me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, I got to buy some new tires pretty soon. Are they good in delivery times and such?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

4-5 days. im in the market for some new rubber here pretty soon.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> about the suspension stuff, for the tein SS. do you really plan on adjusting the damping force of the coil over, or just ride height. because you can save yourself the money and go with the tein absic coil overs. they work just as well.


Its just basically not only do I want to adjust the ride height but also have a little more stiffer ride. Right now its ok, not to bouncy..but later on Id want a stiffer ride..hmm so any suggestions on that? :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> vrooooomm....pssshhhh....vrooooooom....ppssshhhh
> 
> Thats funny. If only i had known that a turbo would get girls going.


Ahhh stop! Dont even simulate that wonderful noise! 

Now you know. =)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate this whole only bein able to come here for 30 min a day thing now. FUcken work got all strict. I dont like it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
quit! :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
been wondering where the hell you been


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I need to find a new job first. Then I will quit. I've been thinkin about quitting for a couple weeks now. I dunno though.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> I need to find a new job first. Then I will quit. I've been thinkin about quitting for a couple weeks now. I dunno though.



Def find a new job first, sucks to be out of work. We all miss you dude, especially since we haven't seen pics of your system yet. How is that going anyway?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im watching the simpsons...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Im watching The golden girls hahaha

Woop my 300th post!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im proud of you girly haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit...im going skating, then study...then post whore haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha ohh cant wait! 

yea study..get them good grades! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i just flushed my radiator. and i found out that i need two new front tires


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Its ok..tires are not to bad. I need new axles..now thatsa bitch. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, some of my friends and i were replacing his control arms on his 92 VW corrado VR6, i leave to get my oil changed and i come back and he has the front drivers side drive shaft in his hands with this " i just shit my pants" look on his face.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the fast VW on your cardomain site?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no, that guy is my room mate. some other friends of mine from high school also have one. thats the one that we worked on. its blue instead of red


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I dont care if I just messed up the topic but what kind of axles do you think would be good for my car?..

and YES I searched..I always search..I aint no newb! =)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

new axels maybe?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

doesnt matter..im not looking to spend $400 on axles though..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> doesnt matter..im not looking to spend $400 on axles though..


Why is it the things we need the most cost so much to maintain?
We take for granted all the time, until it breaks down or starts falling apart.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

It sucks..I gotta change them before my next oil change or its a flyin off they will be haha.

Your right though we do take things for granted until they fall apart and we gotta shell out the money..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

some of the best
http://raxles.com/


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks..Ill check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> thanks..Ill check it out. :thumbup:


this is a shot in the dark, but if i were you, ide call JGY and see if they have any slightly used axles from when they do the 1.6-2.0 swap. they do dozens and dozens of those swaps, and i doubt they simply throw all the old 1.6 stuff away.

jgycustoms.com


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks hun..ill def. check that out to.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Ahhh stop! Dont even simulate that wonderful noise!
> 
> Now you know. =)


lmao, i should put that on my signature just cause.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> lmao, i should put that on my signature just cause.


lol I dare you! :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lol I dare you! :thumbup:


Be better if i actually had a turbo though  

Could do thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7911405590&category=46098&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> Be better if i actually had a turbo though
> 
> Could do thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7911405590&category=46098&sspagename=WDVW



lmao no!! resist the fakeness! hahaha

Damn you..now everytime I look at your signature and see that vroom pshhh piece Ill go crazy. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lmao no!! resist the fakeness! hahaha
> 
> Damn you..now everytime I look at your signature and see that vroom pshhh piece Ill go crazy. Good job! :thumbup:


i almost bought one a long time ago for $10, that would have been worth the funniness. But $130 is no where near worth it.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Well I have returned from my working vacation. I see that OT is still working. And tomorrow afternoon, I will be home to relax for a whole week. :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Well I have returned from my working vacation. I see that OT is still working. And tomorrow afternoon, I will be home to relax for a whole week. :thumbup:



i wish i could relax for a whole week, almost have my chevy done though...right now waiting for a friend with some small winch straps so that i can pull the lower controls arm back enough to bolt the caster struts on. Yeah i know old technology


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not dead in case anyone was wondering
:waving: 
If not, continue not caring


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ohh your the famous guitargoddess! ..finally a post from you hehe

Im sure people noticed u were gone hun!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ohh your the famous guitargoddess! ..finally a post from you hehe
> 
> Im sure people noticed u were gone hun!


Oo! Another girl! I'm so glad you joined!
I don't know about famous, but I'm flattered 
Edit:
I just realized that you joined WAY before me...wow I'm slow


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Oo! Another girl! I'm so glad you joined!
> I don't know about famous, but I'm flattered
> Edit:
> I just realized that you joined WAY before me...wow I'm slow


hehe..its okay we all have our moments.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe..its okay we all have our moments.


I have alot of moments but its all good
How's OT been lately?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I have alot of moments but its all good
> How's OT been lately?


Lets see..crazy, dysfunctional, fun..I guess I cant sum it up better then that.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Lets see..crazy, dysfunctional, fun..I guess I cant sum it up better then that.


Sweet! I luv it
So, you've been a member awhile, why haven't I seen you in OT before? Mind you, I don't pay very good attention so you could have posted and I could have just spaced out...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys should make out hahahahahaha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Sweet! I luv it
> So, you've been a member awhile, why haven't I seen you in OT before? Mind you, I don't pay very good attention so you could have posted and I could have just spaced out...lol


hehe well Ive been a post whore here on OT for maybe about two weeks..the rest of the times I'd be on the B14 or GA 1.6 boards. Once I saw OT it just sucked me in..so dont worry you didnt miss me! hehe


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you guys should make out hahahahahaha


As soon as you make out with Flying V


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you guys should make out hahahahahaha


haha I bet everyone here would like that. I bet a new thread would even be started because of it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my beta fish is sleeping....on the bottom of the gravel...is that good?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> As soon as you make out with Flying V


hahahaha I agree.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha I bet everyone here would like that. I bet a new thread would even be started because of it.



nah...i wish. if we made a poll, and everyone wanted you two to make out, could we arrange something? haha


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe well Ive been a post whore here on OT for maybe about two weeks..the rest of the times I'd be on the B14 or GA 1.6 boards. Once I saw OT it just sucked me in..so dont worry you didnt miss me! hehe


Dude, OT is fun, I'm glad you got post whore fever, its fun 
I can't believe I've been off OT for like 2 weeks...thats crazy, now that I don't feel alone in OT, I'll try to pay more attention


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nah...i wish. if we made a poll, and everyone wanted you two to make out, could we arrange something? haha


haha..we'll see.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my beta fish is sleeping....on the bottom of the gravel...is that good?


Try tappin the take and saying "FISHY FISHY FISHY" , that'll really help


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey, lets leave me out of this. i know tommy doesnt want to make out with his mom anyways. hear that boy?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nah...i wish. if we made a poll, and everyone wanted you two to make out, could we arrange something? haha


Dude, she's prolly too hot for me, I'd be intimidated


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, OT is fun, I'm glad you got post whore fever, its fun
> I can't believe I've been off OT for like 2 weeks...thats crazy, now that I don't feel alone in OT, I'll try to pay more attention


hehe you've been here a shorter time then me but you've posted so much more!..well thats what post whore fever does to ya hehe.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hey, lets leave me out of this. i know tommy doesnt want to make out with his mom anyways. hear that boy?


Oh come on V, it'll be hot


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i'd do it for a million dollars, US dollars


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hey, lets leave me out of this. i know tommy doesnt want to make out with his mom anyways. hear that boy?


lmao hey itd be interesting.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i'd do it for a million dollars, US dollars


how about yen?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, gotta love incest


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lets see, that would come out too...

33.00 us dollars.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> lets see, that would come out too...
> 
> 33.00 us dollars.


Exactly, so how about yen?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, she's prolly too hot for me, I'd be intimidated


aww hehe 

or you could be to hot for me! haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe goddess should post a dammned pic so we could tell. if you have one of the PC, i can host it for you


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> aww hehe
> 
> or you could be to hot for me! haha


I dunno, you sound pretty hot
OMG I'm hittin on a girl...don't hate me nissangirl , i'm just too friendly for my own good


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> maybe goddess should post a dammned pic so we could tell. if you have one of the PC, i can host it for you


eh, who gives a crap what I look like?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Dude, she's prolly too hot for me, I'd be intimidated



she is damn hot...but im sure your hot too...enoughh outta me now. i dont wanna make your e-date mad haha


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> she is damn hot...but im sure your hot too...enoughh outta me now. i dont wanna make your e-date mad haha


this is a true WTF moment, my e-date??


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I dunno, you sound pretty hot
> OMG I'm hittin on a girl...don't hate me nissangirl , i'm just too friendly for my own good


hehe its all good hun..I dont mind at all.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> this is a true WTF moment, my e-date??



yea..arent you talking to some kid on NF


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i do! :fluffy:

its cool, let the woman on woman flirting continue:thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> this is a true WTF moment, my e-date??


Oh you missed plenty with that hun..read previous posts and youll see hehe.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I gotta do some work at 7am so I had better get some sleep. But I'll probably watch some cartoon network as I doze off.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea..arent you talking to some kid on NF


I talk to BoxBro if thats what u mean


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Oh you missed plenty with that hun..read previous posts and youll see hehe.


aww man, was it about me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good night. 


hows box doing btw, he's not on. this is unsual


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> aww man, was it about me


no no babe it wasnt bad at all..I think youd be flattered actually.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I talk to BoxBro if thats what u mean



yea, thats the one


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you know you want it


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> good night.
> 
> 
> hows box doing btw, he's not on. this is unsual


He's been good, I haven't got to see him much, I'm in the process of moving


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

to where?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> no no babe it wasnt bad at all..I think youd be flattered actually.


OO OO! She called me babe! 
I'm in the midst of reading some stuff now, its pretty cool


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> to where?


gonna try to live w/my parents again


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damn, that sucks. good luck with that. i move out the 13th of august


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> damn, that sucks. good luck with that. i move out the 13th of august


I hope it won't be too bad, I haven't lived w/them for about 3 years now


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> OO OO! She called me babe!
> I'm in the midst of reading some stuff now, its pretty cool


hehe 

see told ya it wouldnt be bad!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im such a whore.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

see, im a whore. i knew it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

late night e-whore


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

3 in a row , V
what connection do u have?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

its ok.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

small business cable connection/ 300K+


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> its ok.


 i get a thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got cable...comcast has a damn monopoly in tallahassee


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> small business cable connection/ 300K+


badass _|__|


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, as with everywhere else


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> badass _|__|


 what does that mean?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got cable...comcast has a damn monopoly in tallahassee


I don't have cable where I live...only dialup


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I don't have cable where I live...only dialup



hah that sucks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

dial-up sucks..I feel like Im so behind the times haha.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> my dialup blows big trucker nutts


yeah, thats about right


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> what does that mean?


_|__| << means rock on!
^ ^index finger..
Thumb
Do u see where i'm goin with this lame diagram


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> I suck on big trucker nutts


yeap, thats about right :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate when people throw up their "horns"..its sooooooo trendy


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe cute.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

care to elaborate for those who dont know what the fuck you're talking about


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> care to elaborate for those who dont know what the fuck you're talking about



you know...when punks and shit put up their hands, and make a fist, then keep the pinky and index finger up


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you know...when punks and shit put up their hands, and make a fist, then keep the pinky and index finger up


people do that shit at our gigs, i'm like "OH hey you're cool" so i like to be cool like them and copy


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

gigs? band maybe?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ohh those were the days..haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> people do that shit at our gigs, i'm like "OH hey you're cool" so i like to be cool like them and copy



i hate the word GIG..haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hate is such a strong word


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> gigs? band maybe?


yea..i have a band, we suck so much that "horns" are cooler than us


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what type of music? chick bands are cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> yea..i have a band, we suck so much that "horns" are cooler than us



haha you know we love you


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate the word GIG..haha


you're just chock full of love tonite aren't u?
u alway crack me up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Snake Oooooh Its A Snake!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> you're just chock full of love tonite aren't u?
> u alway crack me up


you know im only playin w you girllllllllllllllllllllllllllly


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> what type of music? chick bands are cool


i'm the only chick, we play heavier stuff, its a mix of all our music taste, kind of a blend between soft melodies, intense screaming at times LOL and just whatever else comes I guess


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you know im only playin w you girllllllllllllllllllllllllllly


how else u gonna play wwith me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats the name of your band?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmm..


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whats the name of your band?


Hallowed Eyes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so you guys pretty much jacked from autum to ashes style....





Can i play bass?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmmm..


Pondering anything good ?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Hallowed Eyes


whoa, cool band name


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> so you guys pretty much jacked from autum to ashes style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At times, you'd think that but then we has this weird New Age music vibe in our songs, we layer our sounds


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats cool. Im actualy shooting for a sound similar to that. But im going through this "emo" stage right now so its hard to right heavier stuff. 

i think i might have a band starting when i move out. my roomie plays guitar and sings so.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Pondering anything good ?


hehe nahh..just was thinking..


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> thats cool. Im actualy shooting for a sound similar to that. But im going through this "emo" stage right now so its hard to right heavier stuff.
> 
> i think i might have a band starting when i move out. my roomie plays guitar and sings so.


badass
yea some of the lyrics i write sound emo, it makes me sick


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i hate it when girls ask me " what are you thinking about". im like bitch if it was important i'd tell you. but i always end up answering like " i dunno, sexing you up" or something. that usually shuts em up.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i hate it when girls ask me " what are you thinking about". im like bitch if it was important i'd tell you. but i always end up answering like " i dunno, sexing you up" or something. that usually shuts em up.


See now, I'm always thinkin about getting "sexed up"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

eh, doesnt make me sick so much. just depressed. Im a poet as well, thats how i got started writting lyrics.

heres some of my really old stuff

The Sea 
This night fell upon us and then the sea
and we sank in love as queen and king.
Take us down beneath the waves
and crown our hearts in roses of days.
And pray they’ll never wilt
living one after another in this kingdom built. 
Swimming bellow the storm
all other troubles dying and worn.
All that matters in this kingdom sea
Is you and I, swimming, for eternity


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> See now, I'm always thinkin about getting "sexed up"


 thats a good thing


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> eh, doesnt make me sick so much. just depressed. Im a poet as well, thats how i got started writting lyrics.
> 
> heres some of my really old stuff
> 
> ...


dude, thats sweet. wanna replace my bassist


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha sure.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> haha sure.


seriously thou, from that set of lyrics, I'd have to say you're a damn good writer


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

help me think of a band name

" callaway" is one that a few of my friends and i have been tossing around for awhile

wanna see some more?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

"when you're left with only a bullet, i'll bring the trigger and promise to pull it. we tried to bleed the sickness, but we drained out hearts instead. i've done everything that you say, i've followed your rules without question. i thought it would help me see things clearly.... but instead of helping me to see.. i look around and it's like i'm blinded. "


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> help me think of a band name
> 
> " callaway" is one that a few of my friends and i have been tossing around for awhile
> 
> wanna see some more?


go for it 
Callaway is a cool name btw


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> "when you're left with only a bullet, i'll bring the trigger and promise to pull it. we tried to bleed the sickness, but we drained out hearts instead. i've done everything that you say, i've followed your rules without question. i thought it would help me see things clearly.... but instead of helping me to see.. i look around and it's like i'm blinded. "


wow man, thats some good stuff. I hope you make good use of that


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok, I'm goin to bed
I'm glad I got to meet NissanGirl
the rest of u know what I think about you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

oh i will, definetly. 

oh and btw, gimme a couple of free tatoos and im in.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ok, I'm goin to bed
> I'm glad I got to meet NissanGirl
> the rest of u know what I think about you


Nice to meet you to hun..your so sweet! Have a good nite.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

night. kinda forgot i had to wake up at 7:30


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Ok, I'm goin to bed
> I'm glad I got to meet NissanGirl
> the rest of u know what I think about you


yeah, you think i look like your brother...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well guys all went well I'm hurting like hell right now but it's all good the doc said tomorrow the pain should really kick in I'm not wearing glasses right now and I can see perfect it is so awesome......doc said that in a couple of days my eye sight will most likely get worse but then get better again. today is about the only day I will see good until it heals up some


if you have ever been thinking about doing prk or lasik go for it.It was simple fast and didn't hurt that bad(as of right now but the perkocet is pretty good)
the only thing that I didn't like was the smell of the laser burning my eye
I still have that smell in my nose


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> well guys all went well I'm hurting like hell right now but it's all good the doc said tomorrow the pain should really kick in I'm not wearing glasses right now and I can see perfect it is so awesome......doc said that in a couple of days my eye sight will most likely get worse but then get better again. today is about the only day I will see good until it heals up some
> 
> 
> if you have ever been thinking about doing prk or lasik go for it.It was simple fast and didn't hurt that bad(as of right now but the perkocet is pretty good)
> ...



Word of advise......stay off the computer. On average your eyes adjust to a computer screen 20 - 30 thousand times in an 8 hour shift on a computer. That CANT be good for your eyes in the state their in right now.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

man i want that so bad
how about we start a "get radioaktiv some lasik" fund?
I only need like $10 g's


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> man i want that so bad
> how about we start a "get radioaktiv some lasik" fund?
> I only need like $10 g's


lol

Edit: if we make that movie some of us talked about in the skyline thread...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

seriously. with my idea, i get alteast 30%


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> man i want that so bad
> how about we start a "get radioaktiv some lasik" fund?
> I only need like $10 g's



I thought insurance covers part of it... or is it still considered cosmetic?
I have thought about it quite often, but money is always tight.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump for the OT late night crew


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nopi taken care of yet???????im leaving it up to you cause ill never get it done and you know your car show shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn i have to do that


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Mental note get it done and yes im paying for MIKE :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man, itll be about $60 per night...per person


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Holy shit You jerking me ass hole....I am gonna need to see a receipt


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry to butt in..but so they'll be Nissans around at NOPI? Yay! I think I'm driving down for the show!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn right at least these two will be in it...HAHA...Not driving for nothin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirlie said:


> Sorry to butt in..but so they'll be Nissans around at NOPI? Yay! I think I'm driving down for the show!



prolly the most nissans youll ever see in your life


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

it sounds like a pretty great show, and i've been dying for a roadtrip so as long as i can get the days off i'll be there to drool over the collection of Nissans!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they have alot of trucks there too...haha


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

lol.. anything bagged and bodydropped will def make me drool but I'l be going down in the Sentra, it's my main focus lately. lol.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Trucks...................... GAYYYYY







J/P


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they have alot of trucks there too...haha


 yeah, lots and lots.


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

and lots of sentras..right?! haha.or b14's in general. i hope!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirlie said:


> lol.. anything bagged and bodydropped will def make me drool but I'l be going down in the Sentra, it's my main focus lately. lol.



there arent alot of nice b14's there...ALOT of b15's...prolly 20-25 b14's...


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> there arent alot of nice b14's there...ALOT of b15's...prolly 20-25 b14's...


lol... 20-25 b14's is a ton.. even a few nice ones would make it worth going! and nice b15's are good to see of course, gotta love those too.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...thats why im goin haha


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

i'm hoping by show time i'll have my car considered semi-nice for a girl's car anyways.. just to add to the nissan lineup there! but it'll still be slow. lol. no turbo till fall i think!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirlie said:


> i'm hoping by show time i'll have my car considered semi-nice for a girl's car anyways.. just to add to the nissan lineup there! but it'll still be slow. lol. no turbo till fall i think!



we need to try to all park together...so we need to see who alls going, and organize the shit


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hah, no turbo for me till i can afford to buy the turbo, dyno tune it and then afford to fix the stuff that breaks. so lets say maybe 4 years lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> hah, no turbo for me till i can afford to buy the turbo, dyno tune it and then afford to fix the stuff that breaks. so lets say maybe 4 years lol



im thinkin about dyno tuning mine in another week..wish me luck haha


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

lol..well a goals a goal.. 4 years isnt too bad.. plus for turbo i'm sure its worth waiting. i was working 2 jobs just to save for turboing mine.. but i never had time to sleep so i quit one,. it kinda slowed my savings down.  

and hmm...def count me in on the nissanforums lineup!


* and good luck at the dyno.. post up how it goes!!


but i have to get up in a few hours so i'm off for now.. it was nice posting in here. lol.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...we'll post another thread in the regiionals section about nopi, and organize it through there


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, but hopefully engineering works out as a major for me. specifically mechanical with maybe a minor in petroleum


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> yeah, but hopefully engineering works out as a major for me. specifically mechanical with maybe a minor in petroleum



my roomates an electrical engineering major..and man, thats alot of math haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, but math is my strong point


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate math!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what sucks is i need 24 hrs of math and science to be even considered for the engineering dept. at A&M


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate math!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I dont mind math but Calc fucking sucks. Its not math damn it its some kind of crazy math science that most people will never use. I failed Calc II, damn did i hate that class.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Math is cool, has none of that critical thinking crap, or not alot of it. You either know it or you don't. hahahaha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill fuck someones ass up in history and sociology though haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, im good at those too. i took human geography Ap this year and got a 4 on the test. 4/5


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate geography!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I just read back through yesterdays posts from the late night crew and i missed so much ...damn my drinking habits


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damn them!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate geography!!!!!!!!


 its more sociology than geography. its about how and why people live and act in their environments


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> its more sociology than geography. its about how and why people live and act in their environments



i know, but all that trade agreements and shit messes me up


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> damn them!


Is it bad that i really would have rather stayed home and been online talking to guitargoddess and the rest of the late night crew then out with drinking with some people i didnt know???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

eh, i wouldnt say so. if you enjoy it go for it. as long as you're not molesting the 12 yr old again


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> . as long as you're not molesting the 12 yr old again



whats wrong with that??? haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> eh, i wouldnt say so. if you enjoy it go for it. as long as you're not molesting the 12 yr old again


molesting the 12yr old??? i dont remember that???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats because you were drunk last night


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> thats because you were drunk last night


but she told me she was 18!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you didnt card her? i thought i told you those russian mail order brides were tricky but damn


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> you didnt card her? i thought i told you those russian mail order brides were tricky but damn


card her??? What the fuck do i look like, a liquor store???...LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo, as long as she says shes 18, shes ok w me haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> card her??? What the fuck do i look like, a liquor store???...LOL


 you didnt look like one, but damn sure smelled like one


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

quit editting your posts, dammit haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> you didnt look like one, but damn sure smelled like one


I only had 11 beers for the night, thats really tame by my standards. Now last weekend...damn i had a lot. Started at 5pm and finished at 3:30 am.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, i prefer to start a little bit earlier. maybe around noon. i figure its 5 pm some where in the world


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn lushes haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, goin to bed.....night nightbitches


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well, goin to bed.....night nightbitches


later, see you tomorrow most likely


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lisa loeb is hot.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
lol what happened to her


"you say I only hear what i want to......"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> later, see you tomorrow most likely


 SEE me tomorrow? ahahah


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> SEE me tomorrow? ahahah


you know what i ment...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

he will E-See you tomorrow :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate these damn infomercials


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

530am...this sucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont make me talk to myself haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit ill do it...i promise


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alright, fuck it...im goin to bed again


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

peace out kids


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Off to work you guys. Hopefully I will get a half hour or so to join you people here today. If not, oh well theres always after work.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ordering my header, motor mounts, and UR Pulley today!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Scott closed the three words........................


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

damn i just got into that 3 werds thing... tha's a hit:balls:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No its not good.....I spent many a boring Hours Typing away.........LOL


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> damn i just got into that 3 werds thing... tha's a hit:balls:



Don't worry... 
Something else will show up. SOMETHING always does :thumbup:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Don't worry...
> Something else will show up. SOMETHING always does :thumbup:


so make an new one


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nah,
I'll just wait till they close all the others and see if someone comes up with something. If not...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Even if you made another one Scott would close it......So i would advise you not to


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Even if you made another one Scott would close it......So i would advise you not to


You know without a few places to just post whatever you want its going to make OT kind of worthless. I dont mind having threads closed every once in a while like "3 werds" and "say something about the person above you" but from the pole all the random threads are going to be closed. Even the one only the late niters use which i think is dumb. Just means that every other thread is going to be hijacked by people and nothing is ever going to stay on topic.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> You know without a few places to just post whatever you want its going to make OT kind of worthless. I dont mind having threads closed every once in a while like "3 werds" and "say something about the person above you" but from the pole all the random threads are going to be closed. Even the one only the late niters use which i think is dumb. Just means that every other thread is going to be hijacked by people and nothing is ever going to stay on topic.



i see what your're saying, but what will prevent all the people up late to use this thread to post? if you think about it, stuff that gets posted in the late night thread is pretty random. no one is going to complain if you hi-jack this thread to discuss whats going on at 4:15am...... :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> i see what your're saying, but what will prevent all the people up late to use this thread to post? if you think about it, stuff that gets posted in the late night thread is pretty random. no one is going to complain if you hi-jack this thread to discuss whats going on at 4:15am...... :thumbup:


Ok, well by that note no one should care if we have our own thread that dies as soon as the sun comes out. Whats the difference from us posted random crap in our own thread or hijacking other threads. Any way after this Scott shouldnt mind threads being hijacked...he should just expect it.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i say close some and open new ones...but not all at the same time...it's the randomness that makes for some of the best topics...and also some of the funniest shit i have seen in a while


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

alrighty guys my half hour for OT here at work is up. I guess I will see you guys after I finish workin on my box's and install my wires in the funky expedition today. Oh yeah. i'm so going to vegas tomorrow. 

Who comin with me?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Vegas? I'm down :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> alrighty guys my half hour for OT here at work is up. I guess I will see you guys after I finish workin on my box's and install my wires in the funky expedition today. Oh yeah. i'm so going to vegas tomorrow.
> 
> Who comin with me?



I wish I could.
Take some pics, we all want to see your setup, bro. :thumbup:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i wanna go to vegas....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dodgers just won 4-2....gagne struck out the side for the save, and dodgers rallied once again....they are kicking ass right now!!!! :thumbup: damn i should have got out of work early to go to the game......


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
sweet!!!
I know I wish I would have been there drinking beer and eating dodger dogs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

laters Bumpin
be safe (if its possible in Sin City)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

later bumping, dont get AIDS


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ^
> sweet!!!
> I know I wish I would have been there drinking beer and eating dodger dogs


are you going to any of the games this weekend? i slept on getting tickets for tomorrows game and i really want the Newcombe bobblehead they giving out....maybe you could donate yours to my collection??? for the right price, of course....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the only baseball tha matters is college ball...no politics. no money...just raw ability


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the only baseball tha matters is college ball...no politics. no money...just raw ability


raw ability? with the help of aluminum bats, right? hitting a 400+ ft homerun with a 32oz wood bat is raw ability....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> raw ability? with the help of aluminum bats, right? hitting a 400+ ft homerun with a 32oz wood bat is raw ability....



hahahh you cant say that pros are in it for the joy of the game MORE than college guys


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> are you going to any of the games this weekend? i slept on getting tickets for tomorrows game and i really want the Newcombe bobblehead they giving out....maybe you could donate yours to my collection??? for the right price, of course....


Yes I might go tomorrow I'll let you know cause bobble heads creep me out anyways lol :fluffy:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahahh you cant say that pros are in it for the joy of the game MORE than college guys


nah cant say that, but its not as bad the NBA. college game is OK, but the ping of bats is annoying, and the quality if play is not that great. not all college pitchers throw from 88-100mph, and have four types of pitches. college football is great :thumbup: college baseball is meh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now if only FSU could get their act together


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> laters Bumpin
> be safe (if its possible in Sin City)


I will try to be safe, but I aint makin any promises. Oh and I aint leavin till tomorrow after work, so I will be here whoring tonight.



Flying V said:


> later bumping, dont get AIDS


Dude I bag my shit all the time. So dont trip potato chip!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> I will try to be safe, but I aint makin any promises. Oh and I aint leavin till tomorrow after work, so I will be here whoring tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I bag my shit all the time. So dont trip potato chip!


 make your boy proud!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

just do me one favor, do it like your avatar


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cya later bros!! Im out!! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

happy gilmores on...yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> happy gilmores on...yayyyyyyyy


that and "Waterboy" were his only good films


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your nuts


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that and "Waterboy" were his only good films


WHAT!!! How dare you leave out anger managment and big daddy. Hell even Billy Madison was good. Damn penguin.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> WHAT!!! How dare you leave out anger managment and big daddy. Hell even Billy Madison was good. Damn penguin.


big daddy..now that movie was my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flying V said:


> just do me one favor, do it like your avatar


you think i would do it any other way?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHHHH shit im going to bed this BLOWS


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got a bad headache.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn I got a leg cramp..to much running around at work


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

www.imfuckedupbecauseitookthewrongmedicine.com


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dude i so wanna get laid this weekend


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> dude i so wanna get laid this weekend



i am!!! :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i am!!! :cheers:



as long as chimmikes girl comes over hahahahaha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

FAWK! im out of it today, still half asleep. getting drunk during the week is not a good thing....lol  :cheers: i locked my keys in my car!!!  i havent done that in like 6 years :thumbdwn: good ol roadside assistance (FREE!) they'll be here soon.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...owned by yourself haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yayyyyyyyyyy. ups just go here with my se-r sidskirts...yayyyyyyyyyy


----------

